# Elephant Bud



## jasper2478 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey roll it up,Im a newbie this is first time.
Im growing elephants bud from bc seeds. To all of those that hate on bc seeds leave it out of this room pls.I kno $500 for seeds are alot but i didnt care at least i got stuff u havent smoked nor will because your to cheap to find out for yourself.Any ways they were laid down in there bed on 10-20. i put them straight into a 10 gallon bags im running 2 1000s hps.i still got a long ways to go but im getting there. ill take advice or pointers.But dont waste the time to say wow u payed that much ...u got ripped off.I dont feel like hearing it.i got plenty of freebies worked out to 11dollars per seed.They are planted in sunshine #4 only nothing else but nutes.idecided to go with advanced nutes do to thats whats easiest to get a hold of and came with a shcedual made by the local store guru.This will be a longer journal ill post updates regularly but it will be some time. Im vegging for 2 months or till my auto flowers are done.im hoping to see a good turn around The lights are raised up so im able to walk in toom and take pics


----------



## garensbro (Nov 5, 2009)

hell yeah. i'll stay tuned my man. don't haters just irritate the fuck out of you? i feel you on the seeds. if you got the money to get what you want, then get what you want. this is america. anyways, im scribed. and +rep


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thnx man, ya theres no need for hatin we are all here doin are thing u kno right.Besides i kno many are as curiouse as i am to see this grow


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm curious. Subscribed.


----------



## madcatter (Nov 5, 2009)

Is that all elephant bud? 

My only thought from my limited expereince.... I let my girls veg about an extra 2 weeks... got 15 plants in a 4 X4 grow tent.... it is now a jungle in there....


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 5, 2009)

No there not all elephant theres all the extras that came with and a few autos due to the fact waiting....is a bitch and ill lose half due to male to female ratio i also have some other fem seeds goin aswell but this journal is for the elephantand maybe some shots as the others develop the others include kali skunk,kalixak47,wwxsweettoothfrom bs seeds.my auto flowers ar lowryder#2 afgan kush and blueberryxak47.then i got bigbang wich were planted right beside the Elephant just for reseach reasons.......im adding wonder women as well


----------



## garensbro (Nov 5, 2009)

oh cool, i am going to run wonder woman in the near future.


----------



## madcatter (Nov 5, 2009)

good luck man... hopefully you only lose a few plants to males... are you going to clone? It sounds like you have a regular research facility going.... 

But it is fin watching different strains... I have chronics and white russians currently and they are very different grows...


----------



## aeromatic (Nov 5, 2009)

subscribed!
looks just like my oracle bud except mines all aero!
keep it coming beautiful!!


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 5, 2009)

i have elphant purple seeds as we speak, but i have never grown it before.

Im excited to see how it does too!

heres a few tips from what i have gathered about these strains and growing in general...

Obviously, the elephants get big.

HPS lights (yellow and red light waves) cause a plant to GROW further between each node, and grow larger leaves.

I am not certain, but i would venture to say if you veg for 2 months under an hps... these plants will be HUGE by harvest

If you read the reviews on bc's site, one person notes that "start blooming at 14 inches and you will end up with a plant well over 3 ft by harvest"

That said... is it real or exageration, idk?

But, if you DO want to veg and get the plants nice and thick and healthy, but not too TALL... then i would recomend a MH bulb that is all blues and purples in the light waves spectrum.

This causes a plants nodes to happen a shorter distance from eachother, so you have the same amount of leaves, but on a shorter plant.

Once the plant is put under the hps for budding... IT WILL STILL DOUBLE IN SIZE OR MORE during the budding phase.

This is true for all plants i believe.

I will be tuned in to see how the elephants plant structure is. 

What freebee strains did you get?

thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thnx all for droping by. ya im hoping they get huge but if they get to big to quick i will flower them but only time will tell.i will be cloning and i want to breed some of the elephant.Cuz if it is as good as they say Id be a fool not too I think. The freebies were kali skunk ,kaliX ak47(also known as kmak) ,and ww X sweettooth.On anther note i got some green crack seeds today just 4 and they are fresh so i need to let them dry first but i thought this was a clone only strain would my seeds be hermies? wont hurt to try i guess... Heres a few pics of the chronic i be blazin feel free to post some of your own ...this is bagweed from a friend ....Expensive bagweed ...and some honey


----------



## garensbro (Nov 5, 2009)

oh shyt, that looks like some fuego. that's bud honey or what?


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure must be all i kno is that im grateful for finding it.....Is truly Breathtaking


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im curious about the elephant bud. I'm along for the ride.


----------



## smokin1 (Nov 10, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> No there not all elephant theres all the extras that came with and a few autos due to the fact waiting....is a bitch and ill lose half due to male to female ratio i also have some other fem seeds goin aswell but this journal is for the elephantand maybe some shots as the others develop the others include kali skunk,kalixak47,wwxsweettoothfrom bs seeds.my auto flowers ar lowryder#2 afgan kush and blueberryxak47.then i got bigbang wich were planted right beside the Elephant just for reseach reasons.......im adding wonder women as well





garensbro said:


> oh cool, i am going to run wonder woman in the near future.


I'm running some Nirvanas Wonder Woman right now and she is well worth the $$, heres a pic.

She is a clone, was vegged for 2 weeks under 6 20w floros and flowered under a 400w HPS. She is on her 53rd day of flower.


----------



## smokin1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, finely someone with the pocketbook and balls to end the " Is it really worth the $ " threads.

I cant wait to see how this turns out, you come across as someone who can grow and has the right equipment, this should be awsum.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, those are some good juicy pics .....heres a update 3 weeks there still somewhat small im noticing that there is like little stretch on some of the elephant nice and small so far....one is bigger i have my suspicions about that one.For bieng so premature there sure do smell great


----------



## intensive (Nov 10, 2009)

good luck! cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 10, 2009)

smokin1 said:


> Congrats, finely someone with the pocketbook and balls to end the " Is it really worth the $ " threads.
> 
> I cant wait to see how this turns out, you come across as someone who can grow and has the right equipment, this should be awsum.



Thanks,This is my first time and hour after hours of reading thread after thread and journal after journals.I finally took the leap sure isnt cheap thats forsure and yea hopefully this will sovle the debate of is this worth it. Some will call me a sucker but at the very least i kno im trying something i havent had before.As a newbie to this whole thing i hope that everyone will get a good picture of what elephant is like when its growin.i may hit a few patches along the way but after all it is trial and error for me. There state that is easy to grow.On a side note i just noticed they moved the kmak to there world strongest strains. they gave 10 free i got those goin as well...so whos trying the the pickle bud.... takers? http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/p180/Pickle-Bud/product_info.html lol ....wow maybe a little over board


----------



## timmythetooth (Nov 10, 2009)

intensive said:


> good luck! cant wait to see how they turn out!



I was going to invest in some Elephant bud for my next grow but i didnt wanna risk screwing it up. Next time! I cant wait to see it grow


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 10, 2009)

BC fan present


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow you paid that much for seeds...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

timmythetooth said:


> I was going to invest in some Elephant bud for my next grow but i didnt wanna risk screwing it up. Next time! I cant wait to see it grow


hope yu do real well seeing thier costly,,heres my og kush 18 , if its ok to pic.


----------



## CDG656 (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see how this turn's out. I purchased some Alaskan Delight seeds from bcseeds awhile ago, they threw in some freebies as well. Can't wait to try them out. Good luck with the grow. Subscribed.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 10, 2009)

_Ya kush is good but is not a good yielder.... so much money yea in total it worked to like 12.50 a seed with the freebies and i got a chance to grow and try something i want. Nice lookin plants raiderman, I dont want what everyone else has i get kush all the time but there is better.Did u see the buds i posted on page 2(bagweed)
For little guys they sure do stink....3 weeks in and need a carbon filter now.....goin good in my eyes....._


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 10, 2009)

wow those seeds are expensive!, but i give you props for droppin sum dough on em ... i cant w8 to c if they come out as good as BC claims


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> wow those seeds are expensive!, but i give you props for droppin sum dough on em ... i cant w8 to c if they come out as good as BC claims


Only time will tell....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Ya kush is good but is not a good yielder.... so much money yea in total it worked to like 12.50 a seed with the freebies and i got a chance to grow and try something i want. Nice lookin plants raiderman, I dont want what everyone else has i get kush all the time but there is better.Did u see the buds i posted on page 2(bagweed)
> For little guys they sure do stink....3 weeks in and need a carbon filter now.....goin good in my eyes.....


i did alrite on them,,avging 1 pound per lite, and got cloned mom i'm doin cuttings and my kushberry mom from clone.gd luk on those elephant size buds ,rdr.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i did alrite on them,,avging 1 pound per lite, and got cloned mom i'm doin cuttings and my kushberry mom from clone.gd luk on those elephant size buds ,rdr.


Yea... i see u also been around the block a little on here ...Am glad u kno what ur doing. Im sure ill get a pound a light within time aswell...I dont have the highest expectaions of this plant...i didnt even kno bout these seeds until i seen people bashin without trying.....im here trying them and will base my personal opinion.
i do also got 6 other strains goin besides my auto flowers soon to be 8 including green crack.i got seeds of greencrack from the bagweed i got hopefully ones female out of 3 if not i can get more.Is a regular down here 
After all this is my first time and i am unsure what to expect ....But im sure all will end well....


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 16, 2009)

26days old


----------



## sherriberry (Nov 17, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> 26days old



do you plan on pruning your elephants? if so, describe. where on the plant, and when. Thanks.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 18, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> do you plan on pruning your elephants? if so, describe. where on the plant, and when. Thanks.


I havent thought much about pruning or even if im goin to top them. they are starting to get bushy tho i might have to in a few weeks but they still have a month left b4 i flower so in within the next month ill post what i did or am doin to them ....im trying to keep it as simpole as i can . one thing i noticed is that they take to the nutes well.Where as some of my other strains show signs of nute burn and there all on the same diet or were....im keeping the elephants on regular routine where im watering my others a extra time .Im currently watering every 2 days or so sometimes 3. I nute them one time then water then nute then water ect.Since they were 7 days old.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 18, 2009)

Day 28 
1st -left is bigbang right is elephant
2-3 elephant
I changed my mind on there veg time i think 45 days or so .... need the room...time for them move on.
I ordered some more stuff from bcseeds will be also trying out the Euphoria Rapido Fantastico and the big mama(bought the big mamato make the order better for the 30 free...and now to wait and see if i get any other seeds that i suggested


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 18, 2009)

lookin good my dude! i just started a thread askin about this strain funny lol ne way ill be ridin with u i might be getting an elephant cross (elephant x sweet tooth or elephant x red diesel) so i wanna see how it grows!


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 18, 2009)

yea i plan on doin some pollination to these not letting these genes go ...i might cross the rapido and elephant , i havent looked to much into cross breeding i guess its time to do some homework on it ...on friday im for pollinating my autos i got a blueberryxa47 for male im thinking of pollinating him with all my atutos(afghan kush,lowryder2 and blueberryxak47... im hoping for at least one of them to be done around x mas


----------



## Pipe Dream (Nov 18, 2009)

in the words of my daughter....kewl! 

how do i subscribe?


----------



## madcatter (Nov 19, 2009)

Wish you all the luck... but Xmas? that may be way to short in bloom for best results...


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 20, 2009)

dec 20 will be the 60 day mark so im not sure if theyll be done or not....but i can say death will be coming around that date to at least one...premature or not...there pretty big in size hairs are been showiing awhile now almost 2 weeks i think. there mot my main attention their just around so i dont get any dumb ideas.


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 20, 2009)

im growing sour grape which has purple elephant.. very curious to see how it turns out.. good luck brother, i hope your keeping a mother of that 500 dollar plant =-)


----------



## madcatter (Nov 20, 2009)

good luck... a quick dry and you may have some xmas eve smoke.... have you looked at supernaturals quality cure? it may help get you the holiday smoke... my white russians should be coming down between the 8th and 15th.... It is beginning to look alot like christmas....


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 21, 2009)

really put much thought in the curing methodto much thought else were @ the moment i need to sex all my plants and get rid of the males then flower out 80%...ill just be keeping what i like that grind my gears....my new order already has been confirmed and is on the way.I noticed the Euphoria Rapido Fantastico on sale for only 400...lol ya ya i kno sucker right.So far i like the way that bcseeds genes are im not saying there great but for a newbie its been pretty clear sailing.I have faith that im goin to like these strains.All in all i would spend that coin in a weekend at the bars so why wouldnt i do this? And chance it and possibly have a nice stable gene for life.Im curious to see what freebies were sent i always like variety.
First four pics are elephant
5-6 are kali skunk im sure hoping that this ones a female
I think they would look bigger if they were in smaller bags they are around a foot tall


----------



## madcatter (Nov 21, 2009)

Spending your money the way you choose on strains you want is your choice... especially if you aren;t a commercial grow op... Connisseur weed is worth the money in most cases.... I caught some M-39 recently... yuck compared to the good stuff. Can't wait for my babies to finish... this grow half 80% chronic and 20% whote russians... next grow all white russians and grow after that should be Jedi's....

All the success to ya, and your plants look great..... peace


----------



## buckets (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Jasper 2478:

I've also been dealing with BC seeds and I've been treated very well also. I have the elephant outdoors for next summer so I can't comment about how they do yet but I am sure hoping they do what they say! I just wanted to write in to your thread because I have spoken with the person at BC seeds and they said that Elephant hates being topped and it does very poorly with to much chemical nutrients so be careful! The person there recommends that come flowering phase you can get all the nutrients it needs/wants by using backstrap molasses, which you can but at any decent grocery store. It will give you a smoother smoke as well as improve yield. If you have any questions, go and send an email to BCseeds. I have found their replying to be excellent when it's a sincere - specific question that isn't in their FAQ. I am very pleased that you're doing this project because there were so many nay sayers here from people who haven't even purchased from BC seeds. That company treated me very well and the condition of the seeds I received was really good when compared to the crap they send you from the netherlands. Anyways...you're doing a great thing and I wish you great success!

Buckets


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Nov 22, 2009)

roflmao 500.00


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 22, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> roflmao 500.00


 Ya funny ... i took a look at your grow and your a joke....Thanks for the laugh i needed a smile


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 22, 2009)

buckets said:


> Hi Jasper 2478:
> 
> I've also been dealing with BC seeds and I've been treated very well also. I have the elephant outdoors for next summer so I can't comment about how they do yet but I am sure hoping they do what they say! I just wanted to write in to your thread because I have spoken with the person at BC seeds and they said that Elephant hates being topped and it does very poorly with to much chemical nutrients so be careful! The person there recommends that come flowering phase you can get all the nutrients it needs/wants by using backstrap molasses, which you can but at any decent grocery store. It will give you a smoother smoke as well as improve yield. If you have any questions, go and send an email to BCseeds. I have found their replying to be excellent when it's a sincere - specific question that isn't in their FAQ. I am very pleased that you're doing this project because there were so many nay sayers here from people who haven't even purchased from BC seeds. That company treated me very well and the condition of the seeds I received was really good when compared to the crap they send you from the netherlands. Anyways...you're doing a great thing and I wish you great success!
> 
> Buckets


 Thanks and enjoy.... i will have to email and get the info. i havent topped yet good thing i guess 4 of the elephants hit the flowering/sex room after sleeping for 36 hours today.i think i see one female showing sex. ill keep a close eye out. i will be keeping one male in a seprate spot so i can grab some pollen.The rest of the males will see death quick.i have more ladies sleeping for another 36 hours im trying to sex everything by next week i want to start a fresh veg room besides some elephant kmak clones maybe a skunk but im making room for my next order wich should be here in mid week sometime.Last time i ordered i got my order in 9 days from the day i expressed my money to them ....i think it would have been sooner but had to compensate a day due to thanksgiving holiday
Cant wait to see the freebies i get.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 23, 2009)

dam they lookin real nice my dude! i gotta look up the rapido the only ones i checked from the bc site was the ele and the korean skunk. you gonna have haters so expect that but the sweetest revenge is success so just grow ya ass off and em whats up!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 24, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> roflmao 500.00




i think $500.00 is steep, thats just my opinion, and i will keep it to myself.

you are just trying to piss in this guys kool-aid. let him do his thing, and do some growing of your own.

jasper, dont jump on the hate wagon.


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Nov 24, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i think $500.00 is steep, thats just my opinion, and i will keep it to myself.
> 
> you are just trying to piss in this guys kool-aid. let him do his thing, and do some growing of your own.
> 
> jasper, dont jump on the hate wagon.


Im saying tho,, I laugh,, and this bitch made motherfucker wanna come in my journal and run his mouth bringing some cheerleaders with him. Fool,, I spent about 30.00 on my simple ass little grow and have more bitches flowering than you right now! Infact you should of saved all that soil in them bags lol,, you going to end up with a grip of males for your 500.00 worth. Maybe a few fems. but thats it. JINX


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 24, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> Im saying tho,, I laugh,, and this bitch made motherfucker wanna come in my journal and run his mouth bringing some cheerleaders with him. Fool,, I spent about 30.00 on my simple ass little grow and have more bitches flowering than you right now! Infact you should of saved all that soil in them bags lol,, you going to end up with a grip of males for your 500.00 worth. Maybe a few fems. but thats it. JINX


you kno Iwuzbornhigh i feel sorry for you.Being brought in this world without a fighting chance...wat was your mom fiending on when she had u?And for wishing me bad luck Thank you...ill take any kind of luck....So far alls going great .im glad to hear your staying tuned in my journal at least youll kno what good weed will look like....My bagweed is better than the pics i seen of yours. posted on page 2 see 4 urself.This may be my first time but i have a little help(thanks roll it up.)Unlike u i was not born high and did have a fighting chance.im able to Read and Learn.Feel free and ask me question maybe i can get you to understand.
I thought i would do u a favor and give u a link to some seeds that you can afford...with the money u save u should be able to afford a decent light
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/positronics-seeds/test/prod_1309.html 

See im a nice guy.....but please try and restrain from swearing on my journal.I didnt go in your room swearing.I understand that 500 is alot of money to u ...but look around and there are other breeders that charge anywhere from 300-495 just like what i paid u can see them on attitude follow the link for seed you can afford and browse around and youll see there are other people that pay this price for seeds.Is not like this is the oracle or something where its more than a months rent.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyways...update time.
Heres some pics
they had 36 hours sleep and now are in flowering 2 days lights on
My flowering room is 2 1000hps on a light mover


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> subscribed


Welcome i still have a ways to go yet but day by day i get closer


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Nov 25, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Welcome i still have a ways to go yet but day by day i get closer


u know what rookie since im a nice guy i let u on a little secret all bullshit aside,, you never suppose to have your leaves touching the soil unless you want fungus and burns that will spread from bottom up,, but hey what do i know i got 6 females growing real nice and spent 30.00. Hey im cheap but not stupid. like spend hella cheddar on seeds. and u have no experience thats what gets me. you said fuck baby steps you just went a jumped lol,, its u money do what u wish,, and i can cuss if i want to bitch, im not holding my tongue for you since you have a thing for talking about peeps moms.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 25, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> u know what rookie since im a nice guy i let u on a little secret all bullshit aside,, you never suppose to have your leaves touching the soil unless you want fungus and burns that will spread from bottom up,, but hey what do i know i got 6 females growing real nice and spent 30.00. Hey im cheap but not stupid. like spend hella cheddar on seeds. and u have no experience thats what gets me. you said fuck baby steps you just went a jumped lol,, its u money do what u wish,, and i can cuss if i want to bitch, im not holding my tongue for you since you have a thing for talking about peeps moms.



well i blame your mom for being high when your born high

I guess even negative publicity is better than none

And as of u giving me advice....thanks 
Ya with all my freebies i seen no reason not jumping into it .....if your going to do something do it right....u kno what im saying 
for having 8 females good job.I got 6 auto flowers already budding.Not to mention the feminized big bang and wonder woman both 10 packs(These i chose not to cover here because i wanted to share elephant i thought others might wanna see.) Id sure like to see what yeild you get off your set up ....My guess is that my autos will get more bud than your 8 u doing all eight just cfl?
even my veg is a 1000hps just for my autos that are staying in there.As for stretching wen using hps.The elephant barely streched at all i think there just right for a small/med plant. So try and not take everything i say and tell u in the bum.Just sit back and enjoy my grow.....
Even kno u wont admit it ....i kno my plants are looking GREAT!!!


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 25, 2009)

i love BC even if there prices are crazy, it is worth it if you know what you are doing, and in this case i think these plants will come out okay


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> i love BC even if there prices are crazy, it is worth it if you know what you are doing, and in this case i think these plants will come out okay


Ya i think all will be ok too...I took horticulture in highschool years back passed with flying colors...So if i didnt fail that im sure im goin to have good smoke...is supposed to one of the best....lol


----------



## Michcplwst (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking good so far..Im gonna keep an eye on this journal..Very interrested


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 26, 2009)

any plans on your next grow? you should try a hydro or aero setup


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea Man nice grow, im eager to see them monsters flower and as for the Faget talkin crap, he'll get whats comin to him.Karmas a bi*#h. 
Peace love and happy growage man


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Nov 26, 2009)

Subscribed. I took a look at those seeds a while ago online and was too much but if i had the money i would have tried them. Don' t knock it until you try it. Looks good though Jasper.


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got to watch this one. The claims made by BC are astounding. I'm a cheap prick so just to know Jasper spent the money on these seeds makes my nutsack shrivel....good luck and I hope that it is what they say. 

The only thing that makes me question BC about this (and other strains in this price range) is the lack of entry in the Cannabis Cup. There isn't a strain even close to what they claim of Elephant so I would think they would win hands down. It's great publicity, and would sell seeds.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 26, 2009)

im way impressed with your lights and mover. can we get a shot?


----------



## madcatter (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess some folks have never heard of live an let live.... I am watching this grow intently as I may be able to acquire some clones of BC Seeds Jedi 41 for the grow starting in Feb... My only issue with BC seeds is there lack of communication about certain questions I have... 

As for Jasper, I wish him nothing but the best and a great harvest and yeild If he chooses to rill spliffs with $1000 bills then that is his concern... the fact that he may wish to share the taste and burn characteristics are also his choice... so if he chooses to pay fro what he beleives he wants, then HATERS leave him the frig alone.... Live & let Live....


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 26, 2009)

Iwuzbornhigh said:


> u know what rookie since im a nice guy i let u on a little secret all bullshit aside,, you never suppose to have your leaves touching the soil unless you want fungus and burns that will spread from bottom up,, but hey what do i know i got 6 females growing real nice and spent 30.00. Hey im cheap but not stupid. like spend hella cheddar on seeds. and u have no experience thats what gets me. you said fuck baby steps you just went a jumped lol,, its u money do what u wish,, and i can cuss if i want to bitch, im not holding my tongue for you since you have a thing for talking about peeps moms.


 
Yo Jasper this guy is a BITCH, Don't let his negativitey get you down he's just jelous because he's poor and bitter. He can't afford to buy the seeds of his choice and fuck what he says man. You wanna buy $500 dollar seeds it's on you, you're not stupid for buying them either it's your choice your life. 

Hey woman stop bashing on jasper and get off your bleeding rag Child. You sound like a damn abortion survivor bitching about everything just STFU already.


----------



## trapper (Nov 26, 2009)

jasper quote2478:I kno $500 for seeds are alot but i didnt care at least i got stuff u havent smoked nor will because your to cheap to find out for yourself.......i wouldn't call a person cheap because they don't spend 500 dollars on seed,s,id rather buy 50 dollar seeds and give the other 450 to a homeless shelter.but i wouldn't buy them on principle,the stuff bc seeds claim is unproven bullshit and that is criminal.So how many competitions they win ,how about the BC tokers bowl,or other west coast genetic events.because with the best genetics on the west coast they must have a rep that is a mile long.And where did they test to get their thc readings,im not hateing im asking a valid question,the type bc seeds do not answer in emails.but in your opening statement you claim that the reason people dont buy thier seeds is because thier to cheap,do you feel that to be the only reason jasper,just asking?


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 26, 2009)

trapper said:


> jasper quote2478:I kno $500 for seeds are alot but i didnt care at least i got stuff u havent smoked nor will because your to cheap to find out for yourself.......i wouldn't call a person cheap because they don't spend 500 dollars on seed,s,id rather buy 50 dollar seeds and give the other 450 to a homeless shelter.but i wouldn't buy them on principle,the stuff bc seeds claim is unproven bullshit and that is criminal.So how many competitions they win ,how about the BC tokers bowl,or other west coast genetic events.because with the best genetics on the west coast they must have a rep that is a mile long.And where did they test to get their thc readings,im not hateing im asking a valid question,the type bc seeds do not answer in emails.but in your opening statement you claim that the reason people dont buy thier seeds is because thier to cheap,do you feel that to be the only reason jasper,just asking?


Stop it ladies let him buy whatever he wants. If they come out crappy then bash all you want, but they look to be growing very well as of right now so we will have to wait and see. ok pal?


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 26, 2009)

trapper said:


> jasper quote2478:I kno $500 for seeds are alot but i didnt care at least i got stuff u havent smoked nor will because your to cheap to find out for yourself.......i wouldn't call a person cheap because they don't spend 500 dollars on seed,s,id rather buy 50 dollar seeds and give the other 450 to a homeless shelter.but i wouldn't buy them on principle,the stuff bc seeds claim is unproven bullshit and that is criminal.So how many competitions they win ,how about the BC tokers bowl,or other west coast genetic events.because with the best genetics on the west coast they must have a rep that is a mile long.And where did they test to get their thc readings,im not hateing im asking a valid question,the type bc seeds do not answer in emails.but in your opening statement you claim that the reason people dont buy thier seeds is because thier to cheap,do you feel that to be the only reason jasper,just asking?


If you consider the freebies it all works out i kno my room is pact full because of these freebies and the room itself everytime i walk in ...just makes my day.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 26, 2009)

can we get past the 500 dollar thing, and the haters, and get into the grow?


----------



## trapper (Nov 26, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> can we get past the 500 dollar thing, and the haters, and get into the grow?


so a hater is someone who questions were they get thier 34% thc levels from,is a hater a person who questions their sincerity about the seeds being so hard to get that their being scalped,a hater is someone that questions whether they are being truthful about someone wanting to buy all their stock above retail price.is a hater someone who questions how truthful they are about their 5000 dollar seeds,if you think those clowns at BC seeds should not be called on their false advertising and the countless misleading information they spew out,,so that makes a person a hater,i prefer to be a hater then some gullible med paitent being mis led by those wackoffs.They are some of the most immoral bullshittin seed sellers i have ever seen.So i will call those pukes out every step of the way,got it buddy.Now if you want to be a stand up guy,go buy 10,000 dollars worth of their seeds and put your money were your mouth is,and im sure those clowns at BC seeds will laugh all the way to cancun.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 26, 2009)

trapper said:


> so a hater is someone who questions were they get thier 34% thc levels from,is a hater a person who questions their sincerity about the seeds being so hard to get that their being scalped,a hater is someone that questions whether they are being truthful about someone wanting to buy all their stock above retail price.is a hater someone who questions how truthful they are about their 5000 dollar seeds,if you think those clowns at BC seeds should not be called on their false advertising and the countless misleading information they spew out,,so that makes a person a hater,i prefer to be a hater then some gullible med paitent being mis led by those wackoffs.They are some of the most immoral bullshittin seed sellers i have ever seen.So i will call those pukes out every step of the way,got it buddy.Now if you want to be a stand up guy,go buy 10,000 dollars worth of their seeds and put your money were your mouth is,and im sure those clowns at BC seeds will laugh all the way to cancun.


Only time will tell....I will say i like there service and there freebies ...I already placed another order and my seed arived today.i ordered the Euphoria Rapido Fantastico.I got it on sale price and they double the order in freebies plus some more kmak.Yes there prices may be high but the freebies do help comfort...until you see the final product of my grow please keep to yourself....
If all turns out for your stands then speak freely.Until then i dont have a reason to go around bashing them.I will be giving my honest opinion on the smokeand my thoughts...
If your got PROOF of it growing shitty and by proof i mean journal or something thats not fictional feel free to post it ...I think im the only guy out there at the moment giving you guys proof.
And that being that dont come in here try to bash something you havent tried and waist my space in my grow.....dont feel like hearing it....Really now sit back enjoy people its not that hard!
to you that are enjoyin.....Glad to have you


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 26, 2009)

So many more people stoping by ...welcome

im going to stick with soil for now...dont try fixing something that works just fine you kno
The claims made by BC are astounding yes only time will tell...im sure i wont be dissapointed either way.I do here good thing bout bcseeds wen i asked around from people that been around and they yea big money but you get what u pay for ...Besides the point i like to keep my money in my own economy
Heres some more pics they really starting to shoot since in flower....and a pic of the light mover is cropped same as most my pic i dont like showin everything if u kno what im saying....but for the people i kno are watching this and are a little excited bout this ...i let some pics go for a little while

Enjoy....and keep watchin
Day 37


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 26, 2009)

madcatter said:


> I guess some folks have never heard of live an let live.... I am watching this grow intently as I may be able to acquire some clones of BC Seeds Jedi 41 for the grow starting in Feb... My only issue with BC seeds is there lack of communication about certain questions I have...
> 
> As for Jasper, I wish him nothing but the best and a great harvest and yeild If he chooses to rill spliffs with $1000 bills then that is his concern... the fact that he may wish to share the taste and burn characteristics are also his choice... so if he chooses to pay fro what he beleives he wants, then HATERS leave him the frig alone.... Live & let Live....


As for the rolling spliff part...i scored a sweat deal on a whole whack load of flavored papers
blueberry,cherry,vanilla,strawberry,peach...i mean so many papers ill be giving boxes as christmas presents. Half a garbage bag full 40 bones ....To much flavors no good but they come in handy when u do get some plain tasting bagweed(it happens)until then i like the ultra thin zig zags the ones in the shiney packs....got a whack load of those too. traded flavor for plain....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

looking good bro


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 27, 2009)

elephant, elephant, elephant....... thats me chanting elephant. i'm shaking one arm in the air, in step with the chant.

sweet light set-up. this is gonna be real good! don't fuck up the grow or i am gonna be sooooo bummed!


----------



## madcatter (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Jasper, if you don;t know what to do with the "Bubblegum" papers I could feel the love I tend to vape most of my medicine, but if I am on the road, a Jay works and for me bubblegum is the taste of sweetness....

I will try and get you sme photos of my white russians and chronics that came from BC seeds stock... I have a clone farmer that I love,,, so far things are going real real well

Have you seen the product cannalytics? It is a home test system for determining THC levels... perhaps that may be the best way to put an end to the people who keep weighing in on the price subject... which is not the point of this thread... 

My next grow will be all white russians and the next after that will probably be 75% Jedi's... my clone farmer has great stock... Peace and happiness and may the Gods of grow be with you...


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> elephant, elephant, elephant....... thats me chanting elephant. i'm shaking one arm in the air, in step with the chant.
> 
> sweet light set-up. this is gonna be real good! don't fuck up the grow or i am gonna be sooooo bummed!


id be so bummed myself.As long as i dont go killer on the nutes i will be fine....ya i tried goin all out on everything....id feel cheap if i spent all my money on seeds only but i didnt.....spent it evenly around tried getting the best right off the whopp.....No messing around here!!The one thing i didnt get till this morning was a carbon filter i totally need one i thought i could wait...but cant .The smell be so strong is almost not cool....And i really do love the smell...but when its seeping out the back door without even being open ....i think i have a big problem


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 27, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> id be so bummed myself.As long as i dont go killer on the nutes i will be fine....ya i tried goin all out on everything....id feel cheap if i spent all my money on seeds only but i didnt.....spent it evenly around tried getting the best right off the whopp.....No messing around here!!The one thing i didnt get till this morning was a carbon filter i totally need one i thought i could wait...but cant .The smell be so strong is almost not cool....And i really do love the smell...but when its seeping out the back door without even being open ....i think i have a big problem


yeah, my pad always smells like weed, im legal so im not scared about anything other than rippers.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

Good having you here Dr greenhorn ill be trying to read ur journal i noticed its a soil grow (what i like)...Damn that be long will take me a few days

Madcatter- bublegum is the one flavor i do not have....Feel free and post id like really like to see them are they budding or still in veg? Soil or hydro


----------



## jjp53 (Nov 27, 2009)

Subcribed I want to see what a $50 seed becomes


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> yeah, my pad always smells like weed, im legal so im not scared about anything other than rippers.


ya my pad always smells like weed being smoked but the smell of this is totally different....I cant even get a pizza delivered...lol


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

jjp53 said:


> Subcribed I want to see what a $50 seeds becomes


Me too...i took all my freebies in consideration Because they all germed and they didnt send me no shitty strain...each seed averaged 12.50.Seriously the freebies is what keeps me happy. I swear if your a repeat customer they spoil you more with the freebies....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Me too...i took all my freebies in consideration Because they all germed and they didnt send me no shitty strain...each seed averaged 12.50.Seriously the freebies is what keeps me happy. I swear if your a repeat customer they spoil you more with the freebies....


 I heard the same from another dude that orders through bc. I have no problem spending money on the hobby I love. when I ask the oldtimers what was the best bud they used to smoke back in the day, almost all of them would tell me elephant bud. can't wait to see how your grow turns out.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I heard the same from another dude that orders through bc. I have no problem spending money on the hobby I love. when I ask the oldtimers what was the best bud they used to smoke back in the day, almost all of them would tell me elephant bud. can't wait to see how your grow turns out.


Thanks ..Is nice having someone that has a nice log of there own showin support.Id be lying to say im not excited bout the elephant.If your thinking of ordering...i expressed my money to them and had my seeds in 8 days on last order recieved them yesterday.hasnt even been 24 hours yet i just put them in paper towel last night around 1 woke up today and i already got 20 cracked seeds ...im letting them sprout a little more tho. i like the tap root fully exposed.With my elephant order it took 9 days due to a holiday.
i highly recomend signing up for the email deals(is how i found out bout my last deal more than half price)I got double the seeds of the Euphoria Rapido Fantasticoand some more kmak.Ihave kmak in my garden now but cant totally recall what one it is.I lost my transcripts of my color coding(due to a lack of sleep and to much smoking.)I dont recomend using color toothpic as the color dont always stay.I think if this journal pans out ...ill continue and show the Euphoria Rapido Fantastico and the kmak.As these are all being sprouted as i type.I also bought the big mamas just to see what there cheaper strains are like...i have cheaper strains right now.but cant tell them apart...im sure ill be able to come the final days if not a taste test should do the job


----------



## trapper (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I heard the same from another dude that orders through bc. I have no problem spending money on the hobby I love. when I ask the oldtimers what was the best bud they used to smoke back in the day, almost all of them would tell me elephant bud. can't wait to see how your grow turns out.


im going on 50,started smoking when i was 12,hitchhiked 1/2 way around the Americas as a young haywire and i never ever heard of elephant bud,in fact any old timer i know only knew the same old as everyone else knew,i even worked security for bands,smoked alot and talked a lot of smoke,never heard of elephant bud,and i certainly never heard of any weed being 34%thc.so i must ask were did you hear the old timers talk about elephant bud.and let me be be clear here,i am hoping this dude jasper has good smoke,my bone of contention is the outrageous false advertising and the fact that no one has elephant bud.but i will admit i spent 20 years up in the bush so maybe we didn't get the elephant bud when it was the thing to have,i never been a lot of places so it could of been their that it was famous.


----------



## madcatter (Nov 27, 2009)

Jasper my man, as requested here are the photos... I am growing soil with nutri plus nutes, bud blaster and molasses... I now have 2 600 watt HPS going and heat is becoming an issue in the 4 X $ grow tent... 3 White russsians and 11 chronics...

first 2 pics russians, 3rd chronic... things are getting very smelly...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

trapper said:


> im going on 50,started smoking when i was 12,hitchhiked 1/2 way around the Americas as a young haywire and i never ever heard of elephant bud,in fact any old timer i know only knew the same old as everyone else knew,i even worked security for bands,smoked alot and talked a lot of smoke,never heard of elephant bud,and i certainly never heard of any weed being 34%thc.so i must ask were did you hear the old timers talk about elephant bud.and let me be be clear here,i am hoping this dude jasper has good smoke,my bone of contention is the outrageous false advertising and the fact that no one has elephant bud.but i will admit i spent 20 years up in the bush so maybe we didn't get the elephant bud when it was the thing to have,i never been a lot of places so it could of been their that it was famous.


 santa claus told me so


----------



## Kama52 (Nov 27, 2009)

jjp53 said:


> Subcribed I want to see what a $50 seeds becomes


 Sometimes I really wondwer about people? 
If they have no money, tough luck, why critize those that do??

If it was a clone most people will gladly pay $50, yet they whinge when someone else spends their own money to get the good thingts in life

kama52


----------



## trapper (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> santa claus told me so


well the north pole is one of those places i never been,but still i ask besides Santa Claus were did these old timers rave about elephant bud,because i know people who were part of the evolution of growing on the west coast of BC and south,and never had they heard of elephant bud.so all jokes a side about it being santa claus,were did you here about this,hey im not saying your mistaken,but you said what you said,now your answer is santa claus.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm from HI bro


----------



## trapper (Nov 27, 2009)

Kama52 said:


> Sometimes I really wondwer about people?
> If they have no money, tough luck, why critize those that do??
> 
> If it was a clone most people will gladly pay $50, yet they whinge when someone else spends their own money to get the good thingts in life
> ...


so kama are you for false advertiseing in the seed industry,or for it.Mant people just are questioning the outragous claims,read thwir site and tell me if you believe it,im not against jasper spending what ever he wants,thats his bussiness,then you have people coming in raveing about the company,sorry i aint playin that game.


----------



## trapper (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm from HI bro


i know your from Hawaii i enjoy your journal,i may not of posted in it but Ive read it,that is why i give you the benefit of of the doubt,but hey if your saying in your circle old timers rave about the infamous elephant bud down in Hawaii,then who am i to dispute that.but on the main land i never heard of it,and these so called breeders are in BC so it is what it is.hey they may have some good genetics,but when you fuck with the truth like those clowns,yes BC seeds im calling you clowns,i think even less then that of you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

thats cool bro. I'm not even sure if this is the elephant bud my circle talks about and I think those claims are pretty out there too but I'm pretty interested to see what this journal puts out and thx for following my journal,appreciate it


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

i kno this is my personal opinion but i like the way Bc seeds took off i kno my wonder woman didnt take off as welll. im still waiting has been a few weeks now im sure they will get goin but nirvana seeds dont touch bcseeds genetics again just my experiance.I kno for a fact that my elephant were strong right of the whop...i musta put a sedd in sideways ....shot right out the top corner of the rockwool cube like nothing it was that day i was convinced....it shot up in a day where i had some big bang spouted 3 days before and the elephant past it.Until i have a reason to bash bcseeds ....i wont because for what im seeing so far i like...then again this my first time so i dont got to muck experience.But i do have alot of differnt strains goin and i like my bcseeds better at the moment...I understand trapper that u dont believe what they say bout there seeds.But dont u think it was THAT bad everyone would of heard it?After all negative publicty goes alot further doesn't it?I kno i can do a good job make the home owner happy and ill be lucky if they pass my card to 3 people but if i was to do a shitty job ...60 people would kno not to ask for my work.Just my 2 cents....thanks all for watchin im sure there will be a diffrence by the end of the weekend and ill take some more pics
Keep watching.....and lets try not to argue bout bc seeds.I can find others Breeders that charge 50 a seed and then we can bash them hows that sound.Asi said before if you got PROOF that bcseeds have shit for genes then prove it or just sit back and watch...


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> i kno this is my personal opinion but i like the way Bc seeds took off i kno my wonder woman didnt take off as welll. im still waiting has been a few weeks now im sure they will get goin but nirvana seeds dont touch bcseeds genetics again just my experiance.I kno for a fact that my elephant were strong right of the whop...i musta put a seed in sideways ....shot right out the top corner of the rockwool cube like nothing it was that day i was convinced....it shot up in a day where i had some big bang spouted 3 days before and the elephant past it.Until i have a reason to bash bcseeds ....i wont because for what im seeing so far i like...then again this my first time so i dont got to muck experience.But i do have alot of differnt strains goin and i like my bcseeds better at the moment(besides my autos because ill be smoking them first)...I understand trapper that u dont believe what they say bout there seeds.But dont u think it was THAT bad everyone would of heard it?After all negative publicty goes alot further doesn't it?I kno i can do a good job make the home owner happy and ill be lucky if they pass my card to 3 people but if i was to do a shitty job ...60 people would kno not to ask for my work.Just my 2 cents....thanks all for watchin im sure there will be a diffrence by the end of the weekend and ill take some more pics
> Keep watching.....and lets try not to argue bout bc seeds.I can find others Breeders that charge 50 a seed and then we can bash them hows that sound.Asi said before if you got PROOF that bcseeds have shit for genes then prove it or just sit back and watch...Seriously enough talk bout the seeds and the company for now and lets talk bout how they look for there age and maybe advice....


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper my man, as requested here are the photos... I am growing soil with nutri plus nutes, bud blaster and molasses... I now have 2 600 watt HPS going and heat is becoming an issue in the 4 X $ grow tent... 3 White russsians and 11 chronics...
> first 2 pics russians, 3rd chronic... things are getting very smelly...


Your getting me excited id sure like to see close up wen there all done...How far along are they i checked your journal out and not to much info....Be sure to tell the smoke report....
Looks good


----------



## Kama52 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm from HI bro


Doc

I made no comment as to the validity of BCs claims, or he strain in general.

My comment was to note how people with no money want to whinge and critisize those who do have money to indulge ourselves.

The enjoyment is in doing what we want,and no amouint of envy from the knockers on this board will detract from it.

I myself earlier this year spent $5000 on LEDs, did they live up to expectations, NO, great for veg, not enough punch for flower.

Do I reget spending the money, NO,. I have great supplimentary Veg lights

I am looking forward to seeing how these plants work out, and hope they really perform well

kama52


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

jasper, sorry your threads getting jacked. this will be my last post then I'll watch. you should get a mod to clean you r journal up..hey kama52, I was just answering trappers question to where I live. and as far as the out there claims, I'm talking about the website claims


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> jasper, sorry your threads getting jacked. this will be my last post then I'll watch. you should get a mod to clean you r journal up..hey kama52, I was just answering trappers question to where I live. and as far as the out there claims, I'm talking about the website claims


Feel free to post ...is just that i hate wen i go to read a journal and takes me 6 hours due to nonsense.i like to take my time and go threw so i dont miss something and it just makes it harder for the people to see progress.On another note way to many pages in your grow is going to take me awhile....

a quick look at what 500 pays for minus the bigbang floating around in there(also why i have no complaints)


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kama52 said:


> Doc
> 
> I made no comment as to the validity of BCs claims, or he strain in general.
> 
> ...


Welcome
i think led will be good within time but they have a ways to go ....i looked into buying them...But was advised by my guy that there not up to par yet.So i bought a light mover for my 2 1000hps deciding that it was a safer route...What ones do u have.I was also told by a differnt guy that were no good for veg but good for budding i dont kno what model he was referring tho .


----------



## Kama52 (Nov 27, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Welcome
> i think led will be good within time but they have a ways to go ....i looked into buying them...But was advised by my guy that there not up to par yet.So i bought a light mover for my 2 1000hps deciding that it was a safer route...What ones do u have.I was also told by a differnt guy that were no good for veg but good for budding i dont kno what model he was referring tho .


I bought five 300 watt , and six 90 watt satelites, one is a 100% blue, for clones. I got them from 2 different suppliers in Schenzen, 

I tried various combinations, but they did not have the punch of MH/HPS

They worked great in the mother room, and for rooted clones.

Lately I am watching for the next gereration Plasma lamps, they will blow the socks off lighting as we know it

Good luck on your grow, and I really hope your plants turn out how you want.

BTW, I ordered and received some Elephant bud seeds, arrived last week, 10 out of 10 germinated , and look good so far.I will transplant into a tent next week.



Excellent service from BC, notified me when money received, and when seeds sent.



kama52


----------



## madcatter (Nov 27, 2009)

Jasper man, sorry my journal aint beefier.,.... got a lot of shit on the go right now... after Xmas my next grow, I should be more diligent in posting....

You mentioned smell is becoming an issue already... here is the bad news... it is gonna get much much stronger... I may actually go to a 2 grow tent system, splitting my crop by a month, to help reduce some of the smell... I love it but my missus and daughter don't


----------



## trapper (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thats cool bro. I'm not even sure if this is the elephant bud my circle talks about and I think those claims are pretty out there too but I'm pretty interested to see what this journal puts out and thx for following my journal,appreciate it


hey i hope jasper gets a-1 bud.i dont and never have wished bad stuff or bad grows on any one,i may call out certian aspects of the seed industry,but i hope every single grower on here has a great harvest.its the growers sweating out a grow with intollerant laws against.getting seeds is the easy part.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kama52 said:


> I bought five 300 watt , and six 90 watt satelites, one is a 100% blue, for clones. I got them from 2 different suppliers in Schenzen,
> 
> I tried various combinations, but they did not have the punch of MH/HPS
> 
> ...


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper man, sorry my journal aint beefier.,.... got a lot of shit on the go right now... after Xmas my next grow, I should be more diligent in posting....
> 
> You mentioned smell is becoming an issue already... here is the bad news... it is gonna get much much stronger... I may actually go to a 2 grow tent system, splitting my crop by a month, to help reduce some of the smell... I love it but my missus and daughter don't


Lol...ya i went and bought the biggest carbon can i could get access to...i think its one of the biggest u can buy ...it weighs like 90 pounds.
Jedi your next grow? id like to see that


----------



## Kama52 (Nov 27, 2009)

Good range of freebies, but I dont have room for many extra plants, I have to erect a new tent for the elephant as it is,

I will most likely give the freebies to my son, he lives in a warmer climate zone, easier to grow there

kama52


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

trapper said:


> hey i hope jasper gets a-1 bud.i dont and never have wished bad stuff or bad grows on any one,i may call out certian aspects of the seed industry,but i hope every single grower on here has a great harvest.its the growers sweating out a grow with intollerant laws against.getting seeds is the easy part.


i just hope it keeps going smoothly...im not to worried that the seeds are bunk i can see that there growing healthy and they took off quickly(truly impressed).But i can honestly say i havent heard nothing bad about this breeder besides on these forums and the main concern i seen everyone have was saying that they did not recieve there order.i had my order in 9 days then 8 days and thats with sending my money.There customer service department is awsome if you hyave a question they get right back to where some of my autos that i ordered were not autos(afgan kush)i email.ed them and still no email back.i email a question to bcseeds and they responded within a few hours.As for there outrages claims even if its half as good as they say it will still be better than alot of the weed out there..
If only time had a fast forward button...just to see


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kama52 said:


> Good range of freebies, but I dont have room for many extra plants, I have to erect a new tent for the elephant as it is,
> 
> I will most likely give the freebies to my son, he lives in a warmer climate zone, easier to grow there
> 
> kama52


Sure give the son what you dont want....lol
a quick heads up these are a nice smelling plant even wen there vegging...if u have to many goin like i do...u maybe upgrading to a carbon can if dont already have one...the smell is really a nice sweet smell. i think if your doin one or 2 you will be fine but more than that your asking to pick your pizza up.It just may be me but i kno i cant open my door yet walk on the back steps without smelling it.But i fixed that problem today....


----------



## Kama52 (Nov 28, 2009)

Jasper

I have a 10 inch carbon filter, with silencer venting into the roof cavity and I will be putting a 45 Watt ozone generator into the roof space once I start the new tent.

I am an old Ozzie, 65 plus,so I dont do pics, the internet is the limit of my capabilities, but what a wonderful thing it is
I learn many new things every day, specially from grow forums.
kama52


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 28, 2009)

that shit is lookin sweet! looks like you got a stretcher or 2. probably trying to get to them lights!


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ya a few stretchers but those are just a refrence to the elephant that didnt stretch all had same lighting all the way threw.Not Bad for a 1000 hps for veg.
The tall ones i think one is a kali skunk and then the others are sweet dreams or something that i picked up @ a local(never again) before i got the elephant.the only reason i kept them was they wer supposed to be feminized.But i have not verified it yet.Im getting closer to figuring out my sexes on all these.Hopefully within this week ill be able to determine.Im Prepared to lose half..Im also waiting for the sex to establish before i clone.I am keeping one male of the [email protected] a seperate spot.I want @ least 100 seeds.I also pollinated one of the blueberry autos as a test run...


----------



## Drella (Nov 29, 2009)

never seen a journal with so many haters jasper, sorry to see that, i'm scribed and here for the ride. you set up, and girls are looking great, can't wait to see this pan out for you!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 29, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Ya a few stretchers but those are just a refrence to the elephant that didnt stretch all had same lighting all the way threw.Not Bad for a 1000 hps for veg.
> The tall ones i think one is a kali skunk and then the others are sweet dreams or something that i picked up @ a local(never again) before i got the elephant.the only reason i kept them was they wer supposed to be feminized.But i have not verified it yet.Im getting closer to figuring out my sexes on all these.Hopefully within this week ill be able to determine.Im Prepared to lose half..Im also waiting for the sex to establish before i clone.I am keeping one male of the [email protected] a seperate spot.I want @ least 100 seeds.I also pollinated one of the blueberry autos as a test run...


so when you are ready i'll pm you with my address and you can get those seeds to me quick. ha ha just playing, well maybe not.


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 29, 2009)

Drella said:


> never seen a journal with so many haters jasper, sorry to see that, i'm scribed and here for the ride. you set up, and girls are looking great, can't wait to see this pan out for you!


Thanks i think the hating is at a halt now
They really are looking great...
Hope you enjoy the ride


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 29, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> so when you are ready i'll pm you with my address and you can get those seeds to me quick. ha ha just playing, well maybe not.


Lol...Lets see how these turn out first


----------



## Drella (Nov 29, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Thanks i think the hating is at a halt now
> They really are looking great...
> Hope you enjoy the ride


for sure man, can't wait for the next update!


----------



## madcatter (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Jasper... one of my chronics, originally had 12, now 11 was always ahead... got them as clones.... anyway., 5 days ago I sacrificed her for space in the grow tent and dried her till she was tinder dry in a great space... anyway just ground her up and sacrificed one to the gods ganja.... oh baby what a godsmack,,,, can't wait for the rest...


Observations: The BC seeds stock sure delivered.... I have been adding molasses for a while... pleasant smooth taste .... 

Sure hope your grow delivers the goods... you deserve it...


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well my first girl finally showed today.Many others are shoiwing sex everday so far things are looking good i only had to pull 1 male so far where i have 9 confirmed females.the male was a skunk that i pulled today.

1-2 My first official female
3-4 more pics 

Is getting hard to tell these apart wen ther all cramed in...i sure hnope they show sex reall soon i need to make room so i walk.If i get more females than i plan i guess ill add another light so i can spread them out.i think 2 is more than enough...but i just may have a little too many going.Hopefully things stay stable enough for my autos to finish so i can use there lighting.I would hate to bump them down to 12/12..


----------



## Drella (Nov 29, 2009)

looking bushy man, nice!


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks....there 40 days old


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 29, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Hey Jasper... one of my chronics, originally had 12, now 11 was always ahead... got them as clones.... anyway., 5 days ago I sacrificed her for space in the grow tent and dried her till she was tinder dry in a great space... anyway just ground her up and sacrificed one to the gods ganja.... oh baby what a godsmack,,,, can't wait for the rest...
> 
> 
> Observations: The BC seeds stock sure delivered.... I have been adding molasses for a while... pleasant smooth taste ....
> ...


nice... dont forget to show me the goods when there done.
The earliest ill do a cut is on the 20th on my autos.Most likely will be a blueberry.
They arnt much yet im sure hoping that at least one will close.One will dye that day regardless.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 30, 2009)

what kinda skunk do you have, bro?


----------



## jasper2478 (Nov 30, 2009)

The kali skunk(freebie).....So anyone notice the price hike on these seeds Sale price 695 soon to be 795. Sure am Glad i got mine when i did.They must be having great feedback for the price hike...300 is a far jump.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well tonight i found something intresting out....i think peakseedsbc is the same as Bcseeds.They have some of the same strains and pics....also same mailing addy to boot
http://www.peakseeds.com/
They dont have there good strains but they have others and do offer free shipping but no freebies from what i can tell...
This sure strikes my curosity....even though bcseeds is a better deal ....


----------



## westchef (Dec 1, 2009)

Jasper Peakseeds.com is the scam site that has taken alot of people PeakseedsBC.com is the real and original ...

Peakseedsbc.com will send you free seeds if you send them cash..

They only carry 5-7 strains and are famous for there Northernberry and Skunkberry strains..

The site you mentioned is copying websites and there strains and not sending anyone who's fell for there bullshit product..

Good luck on your grow as I will be following plus rep!..

later


jasper2478 said:


> Well tonight i found something intresting out....i think peakseedsbc is the same as Bcseeds.They have some of the same strains and pics....also same mailing addy to boot
> http://www.peakseeds.com/seeds.html.
> They dont have there good strains but they have others and do offer free shipping but no freebies from what i can tell...
> This sure strikes my curosity....even though bcseeds is a better deal ....


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

westchef said:


> Jasper Peakseeds.com is the scam site that has taken alot of people PeakseedsBC.com is the real and original ...
> 
> Peakseedsbc.com will send you free seeds if you send them cash..
> 
> ...


----------



## trapper (Dec 1, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> westchef said:
> 
> 
> > Jasper Peakseeds.com is the scam site that has taken alot of people PeakseedsBC.com is the real and original ...
> ...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 1, 2009)

lookin good my dude! i seen they upped the price i figured they would cuz ele just started really buzzin lately so i guess they like fuck that we rapin everybody lol im glad i can get a cross for cheap


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good my dude! i seen they upped the price i figured they would cuz ele just started really buzzin lately so i guess they like fuck that we rapin everybody lol im glad i can get a cross for cheap



Ya im glad i got mine when i did.They must have recieved extreme feedback for them to price hike it that much.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 1, 2009)

yea a friend of mine is 4weeks in flower and he said he got some massive buds and they barely half way done!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

my famale is really starting to get big...Some pics of her....im still waiting for other to sex...i will say if i was grading myself on this grow id fail the organization part.i have so many that i lost track of wich is what....Never again will i choose to use colored toothpics to keep track of my strains.One lesson learned.Overall alls looking just great in my garden i see more females every dayive only had to pull3 confirmed males One elephant is a male but he is being moved to a differnt spot so he does not infect my whole crop.
1-3 are my first female
4-5 is the male i think 
6-8 are just some unsexed elephants sere hope they hurry
9 is 2 elephants side by side
10 pic of 3 elephants the 2 at the bottom and the tall one right above the 2
you Can see the diffrence wenthey hit maturity.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

trapper said:


> jasper2478 said:
> 
> 
> > but not the same addy for peakseedsbc.com
> ...


----------



## terrorizer805 (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking good Jasp, can't wait for the ladies to start flowering.


----------



## Drella (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah jasp, like the female snatch shot, wish my eight MALE clones had white hairs, yeah, just wasted a month! getting eight new oaksterdam clones tomorrow though, these are for sure gonna be female. guess that is the perk of growing from see, you know where they started, and when they're gonna show sex. i just got dupped! Your ladies are looking awesome though!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 1, 2009)

Drella said:


> Yeah jasp, like the female snatch shot, wish my eight MALE clones had white hairs, yeah, just wasted a month! getting eight new oaksterdam clones tomorrow though, these are for sure gonna be female. guess that is the perk of growing from see, you know where they started, and when they're gonna show sex. i just got dupped! Your ladies are looking awesome though!


male clones id be pissed...
Ya i got some other plants in the room already budding so it shouldnt be much longer i did use bud blood or something like that to help.Red powder just came in a little bag and a peice of card board on it...


----------



## madcatter (Dec 2, 2009)

Jasper, organization is a key.... when things get busy and large and smelly it is easy to get distracted...

Are you going to try molasses with any of your girls? A couple of my smoke buddies really were blown away by the smoothness of the taste.... Most of my girls will be coming down after the weekend and then I have to do clean up and get the next set in veg... looks like all white russians this time.... I have had some temp probs but thinkI have it sorted out... and industrial blower from princess auto helped alot and it is very quiet... 3 settings and 45 bucks... 

your grow is looking great and you will be having some great smoke soon... peace


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks...yea the molasses is recommened for it but i plan plan on using budcandy so i dont kno if the molasses will add that extra kick.


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 2, 2009)

no man bud candy is it all good


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 4, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> no man bud candy is it all good


Dont kno still am not that far yet.
I tried posingt pics for a update but due to the work goin on right now i cant upload my pics
will post them tomm


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 5, 2009)

lookin good bro


----------



## madcatter (Dec 6, 2009)

Jasper man... I have now sampled from both strains that are from BC Seeds genetics... all I can say is if your girls come out like they are supposed too... you be happy man....


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 7, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper man... I have now sampled from both strains that are from BC Seeds genetics... all I can say is if your girls come out like they are supposed too... you be happy man....


Good to hear... i still have a ways to go. any new pics? 

1-3 elephant
4-7 autos

Had to throw in some pics of my autos ...They are really looking nice.


----------



## madcatter (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry,no new photos ,,, I suck at pictures... your elephants are getting huge.... patience will be rewarded.

My friends have really enjoyed the fruits of the labors.... the Chronic finished to a very mellow smooth smoke with the molasses. It is a couch lock kind of evening smoke... the white russian is much more of a heady smoke that doesn't take much to lift your spirits and releive my pain... I adopted a new bunch of White russians and will hopefully have learned a bunch from last efforts... Flip time should be around end of month.... Biggest lesson? Bigger plants equal bigger yeilds... am not going to flip them till they are good and ready. Also going to add a second grow tent for blooming half thegirls this time.. and finally need to stay on top of temps... end of story...


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 8, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Sorry,no new photos ,,, I suck at pictures... your elephants are getting huge.... patience will be rewarded.
> 
> no prob...patience is a virtue.
> i m hoping that i get enough bud off my autos to tie me down till untill the elephants done.So far im thinking that ill be pretty close. I feel u on having heat issues we have a cold snap here and my flower room has dropped to 65.I dont think it helps having my carbon can fan on but i cant not have it on.i have tried turning it down but i havent found a perfect speed yet.to low better heat but to much smell.i kno heats a must but i cant and wont let the smell get out of control.the only way you can smell my ladies is if your in the room.i turned up the heat hoping that i can find a happy meduim.Shit be minus 40 with windchill wich i dont think is helping me any( My place is poorly insulated)i will get to the bottom of my heat problem soon until then i havent seen a slow on growth.but i guees if they did slow down i wouldnt kno .....but yea some of them are getting to be big...i took clones off from the bottom 6 nodes or what ever. trying to focus everthing to the top.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 8, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> madcatter said:
> 
> 
> > .i have tried turning it down but i havent found a perfect speed yet.to low better heat but to much smell.i kno heats a must but i cant and wont let the smell get out of control.the only way you can smell my ladies is if your in the room.i turned up the heat hoping that i can find a happy meduim.Shit be minus 40 with windchill wich i dont think is helping me any( My place is poorly insulated)i will get to the bottom of my heat problem soon until then i havent seen a slow on growth.but i guees if they did slow down i wouldnt kno .....
> ...


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 8, 2009)

Have these guys won any type of "CUP"?


----------



## goatslayer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm stoked to see someone grow from bc seeds if yours turns out like they say it will and extra fast I'll order right away. Thanks for posting the journal.


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 8, 2009)

JoeCa1i said:


> Have these guys won any type of "CUP"?


 
their goal is not to get super famous.... but to have people who grow their stuff, tell other people who grow, and pass it on word of mouth.

Theres nothing better than pics and results, and people saying... their seeds rock.

They are happy to stay in business and do what they do, they are not out to win any cups i dont believe... they want to make money, breed awesome plants, and sell the seeds... 

the end.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 9, 2009)

The boast how bomb there chit is,put it in a cup,I'm pretty sure canada has a cup.


----------



## ^Psychonaut^ (Dec 9, 2009)

JoeCa1i said:


> The boast how bomb there chit is,put it in a cup,I'm pretty sure canada has a cup.


I only lurk these forums but I couldnt help myself.

Boast is an understatement when you look at their descriptions and website, they act as if all their strains are superior and reek of being try hards.

No offense to you Jasper but until some seasoned board members, on any forum for that matter, grow out any of these strains they should be taken with a grain of salt IMO. On other forums too there have been some grow journals posted by first timers, for this strain and others, never any seasoned board members.

If your not a company rep make some seeds and send them to some of the vetran members to grow out or something.

Anyway good luck with your grow, still interested to see how these come out


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 9, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> jasper2478 said:
> 
> 
> > use a dimmer switch or buy a speed control. you only need to pull a little pressure to knock the scent. just wire the dimmer in series to your fan circuit. also, try to run your lights during the coldest part of the day(lights build heat). buy a small ceramic heater that has a thermostat, on it. the fans you already have in the room will spread that heat around for you. you can get all that shit at wal-mart or lowes. your plants look healthy, keep up the good work.
> ...


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 9, 2009)

heres some pics of a plant that just turned out differnt....i think i may have poured nutes on her when she was a seedling ....just trying to kill some time...
i think this is the wwxsweettooth


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 9, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> heres some pics of a plant that just turned out differnt....i think i may have poured nutes on her when she was a seedling ....just trying to kill some time...
> i think this is the wwxsweettooth


its kinda like she topped herself.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 9, 2009)

ya i also have another freak i guess.... one girl has 2 shoots coming fom each side on the first nodes perfect forsome extra clones.


----------



## madcatter (Dec 10, 2009)

Jasper man, keep a stiff upper lip... we have gone around in circles about bc seeds and their stock.... all I know is my 2 strains do exactly what they are supposed to and have provided some wonderful smoke.... I am transplanting new clones this morning and will start a new grtow journal... Can't wait till you get to the endzone buddy.... you deserve it


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 10, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper man, keep a stiff upper lip... we have gone around in circles about bc seeds and their stock.... all I know is my 2 strains do exactly what they are supposed to and have provided some wonderful smoke.... I am transplanting new clones this morning and will start a new grtow journal... Can't wait till you get to the endzone buddy.... you deserve it


Thanks man


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

wow that girl is frosty already! great job homie!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> wow that girl is frosty already! great job homie!


Yea man ...not bad for a auto
heres a few pics i took today


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 11, 2009)

some more pics Day 62


----------



## SmokeyMcPuff (Dec 11, 2009)

Lucky bastard I wish i could get some of those seeds. They look great keep up the good work


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcPuff said:


> Lucky bastard I wish i could get some of those seeds. They look great keep up the good work



Thanks... getting closer everyday


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 11, 2009)

hey jasper, have you sexxed your plants yet?

ive got el purp and some new ww, and the km they included free.

got about 40 of them going... if i veg them long enough will they show their sex without the 12/12 light?

how far along are you now, and have they shown sex yet?

thanks


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> hey jasper, have you sexxed your plants yet?
> 
> ive got el purp and some new ww, and the km they included free.
> 
> ...


 
Ya all my plants are sexed... i did lose trac of a few of them but what i kno is that i got 4 confirmed females and a male that im keeping for pollen.i had to much going to keep trac of.....(using colored toothpics didnt help at all)
my last update shows all 4 girls...yea i planted all my seeds just figured ill make my own for reserve and clone the shit out of them. i took like 30 cuttings there in the cloner.i went color code method then i lost the data that i had all stored due to being stoned.so im not sure whats what but have a good guess ....U doin a journal? If u do id be intrested.Im also growing the euphoria rapido fantisco one week in.was the ww a freebie?i noticed that bcseeds is marking there shit up even more than it was ....they claim its goin to get worse...lol. Good Luck on yer grow im sure if u veg them long enough you will see get preflowers so i heard or read lol.i just forced flower on all mine so i could pick the males and kno where i was sitting at.As soon as i knew they where female i cloned the lower ones.I put them to sleep for 36 hours before they went into flower... hope this helps.Im probly not the best guy to ask questions.This be is my first time....but is what makes this more intresting i think


----------



## sherriberry (Dec 12, 2009)

why only 5 plants total? didnt you get 10?

i bought the new ww, el purp, and got 10 more nww free as well as 20 km from them, so 50 seeds total.

i planted all but 5 of each strain so id have 5 backups of each, and make sure im doing thigns well before i put all my eggs in one basket.

ALL BUT 5 seeds germinated of about 35 plants, so not bad.

then i recntly germed the other 15 seeds i still had left, and its a much worse ratio... more like 50/50... and there was only a 1 month gap in there, and i kept them in a dark place.

i guess moral is to germ them as soon as you get them... i guess they get old or something.

they are expensive now, but just wait till after christmas in jan and feb.. im sure they will have another sale.

i have no journal, dont like to take pics. maybe some day.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

sherriberry said:


> why only 5 plants total? didnt you get 10?
> 
> i bought the new ww, el purp, and got 10 more nww free as well as 20 km from them, so 50 seeds total.
> 
> ...


My first batch of seeds i had 9 elephant sprout.Out of all my freebies the kmak and the wwxsweetooth i had the poorest rate.i cant recall the total seeds outta 50 i planted was something like 38.This time of seeds i planted all but ten.I had 9europhia fantasico rapido out of 15 planted.9/10 big mamas.the kmak i had 8 /15.I left 5 of the europhia and 5 kmaks left. my thoughts were maybe the seeds are to fresh and need to dry a little.All in all i belive i got what i paid for with the 9 e.f.r.i have yet to contact them bout such poor germination rates.i gave the ones i germed 2 weeks. i soak my seed 24 hours first then paper towel method in a bag on my heat matt.im hoping that my seeds i make come out better.As for the reason i only can prove the 4 females i got.I palnted over 80 seeds and tried to color code them between toothpics and straws .the straws worked but the toothpics lost their color and looked like they were getting moldyand were takin out and i lost trac.im not to woried about it i have a few suspicions on another 2 but ony time will tell if they are elephants.Regardless they are growing great hanent had a problem with them yet at all...just clear sailing.As for my poor germ rates i always felt that what i paid for came thru plus more so no point crying over it.And more of most of the freebies took off.But i did notice the kmak was shit this time some cracked but did not take off.Im only growing my freebies out no clones or anything same as my other strains bought from elsewhere.Im given bcseeds genes a full trial and my thoughts.My main goal is to just end up with the elephant and europhia fantisco rapido only at the end of it all.One room elephant and one room europhia.I can hold over 50 nice size plants in each room should be killer...
If u dont feel like doing a journal but feel like sharing ... post some pics here after all this is a elephant journal id like to see how yours grow
They just came out with their version of green crack...i will be buying that shi*t next month.I have some bagseed green crack but only one and dont kno what it is.is a sweet tasting bud that stinks like a mofne joint and you smell it for hours.i smoke a j outside and all of a sudden my neighbor comes out.He could smell that shit in his house.Was the day i found out he smokes. Have no choice but to try and get that gene for myself.You guys think the elephant is over rated .Their claiming 42% and 7 week flower time with a better yield then ele ....If its related to the stuff that comes around here.i must have it...ill take my chances.By the time i get the cash for it ....I should have a good results from my elephant.


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks good. i hope it works out for you. Here is my limited experience with them. 

Ordered from them about a year ago. Took a long time to come in but I'm far away from BC. Got white widow/sweet tooth and chronic and what was claimed to be fem trainwreck as freebies. The white widow/sweet tooth was either 55 or 50 USD at the time and the chronic was like 65. Germed 2 WWSTs, 3 TWs and 1 chronic back in late sept (my order came in march). 5/6 germed (3 TW 1 WWST 1 Chron). 4 made it above ground but the one that didnt was most likely due to temp problems on my account, and i dropped a light on another, leaving me with one of each. All ended up females. The WWST and Chronic are both looking alright. Crystal production on the chronic is very good and the wwst is catching up and looking great as well. Both are growing in nice columns, perfect for SOG. So out of the one plant of both the WWST and Chronic the seeds are satisfactory. However, the TW is still not taking off. It is flowering but pretty slowly. Much slower than i would ever want. This could be because it is in a hydro system that i normally keep 3 or 4 in, and it is still just putting a lot of energy into growing, but i dont know. The others are in soil. Overall, i am excited about the end product, and a few days ago i put in another order totaling 230. I will update when and if this order comes in. 

That being said, they are undoubtedly bullshitting on a lot of their figures. At the time of my first order with them, they only had one unreasonably priced strain, and that one was about $500. Now they are getting much worse with the prices on some strains. After i sent this money off i started getting paranoid and researching (I know I should have already done this and it's not my style to not do it but everyone does foolish things sometimes), and now I'm very antsy about my investment, despite my having this one success, which could be a fluke.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2009)

Curious... subscribed


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Curious... subscribed


Welcome....im sure alot are curious.I kno i sure am.According to bcseeds these should get fat fast 45 day flowering time.Im doing soil so im expecting for it to be a bit longer. i put them to bed on the 27th of last month for 36 hours and they are all sexed now 2 weeks later. i kno the sexing part might of thrown them off a week or 2 but they should be done by the end of next month if their anywhere near what they say.Im hoping for just big changes here within the weeks to come......Keep watching


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 12, 2009)

Also, I realize that that was my first post and i have no credibility, and that people will want to see pics. However, i will not be putting any pics up, as i do not feel comfortable putting pictures of my alleged babies online. I hope my post is still informative. I tried to be objective in describing the actual quality of genetics.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

friendlyfarmer said:


> Looks good. i hope it works out for you. Here is my limited experience with them.
> 
> Ordered from them about a year ago. Took a long time to come in but I'm far away from BC. Got white widow/sweet tooth and chronic and what was claimed to be fem trainwreck as freebies. The white widow/sweet tooth was either 55 or 50 USD at the time and the chronic was like 65. Germed 2 WWSTs, 3 TWs and 1 chronic back in late sept (my order came in march). 5/6 germed (3 TW 1 WWST 1 Chron). 4 made it above ground but the one that didnt was most likely due to temp problems on my account, and i dropped a light on another, leaving me with one of each. All ended up females. The WWST and Chronic are both looking alright. Crystal production on the chronic is very good and the wwst is catching up and looking great as well. Both are growing in nice columns, perfect for SOG. So out of the one plant of both the WWST and Chronic the seeds are satisfactory. However, the TW is still not taking off. It is flowering but pretty slowly. Much slower than i would ever want. This could be because it is in a hydro system that i normally keep 3 or 4 in, and it is still just putting a lot of energy into growing, but i dont know. The others are in soil. Overall, i am excited about the end product, and a few days ago i put in another order totaling 230. I will update when and if this order comes in.
> 
> That being said, they are undoubtedly bullshitting on a lot of their figures. At the time of my first order with them, they only had one unreasonably priced strain, and that one was about $500. Now they are getting much worse with the prices on some strains. After i sent this money off i started getting paranoid and researching (I know I should have already done this and it's not my style to not do it but everyone does foolish things sometimes), and now I'm very antsy about my investment, despite my having this one success, which could be a fluke.


How is the flowering time on the wwxst?Yea there claims are far out there...So far out there and they dont seem to be lowering their prices . If you have pics around id like to see the wwxst...i have that going as well but lost them in my jungle and dont kno what ones they are.
By the end of next month everyone should be able to have a good opinion on these.If they as good are as they say progress should be quick.I have serious thoughts on the green crack.Im just waiting till the new year and if i like what i see whats goin on with the ele i will glady throw another 500 down.I dont mind throwing the money down . im trying alot of other breeders and keep planning on it.Im goin to keep trying something new until i find the special 1.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

friendlyfarmer said:


> Also, I realize that that was my first post and i have no credibility, and that people will want to see pics. However, i will not be putting any pics up, as i do not feel comfortable putting pictures of my alleged babies online. I hope my post is still informative. I tried to be objective in describing the actual quality of genetics.


Id really like to see a pic of wwXst.Ive been hearing alot of mixed reviews.So far i see great progress for only 40 some days.There price hike also has me thinking that these must be good.if they are as good as they say they will get big fast.Keep watchin


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 12, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Id really like to see a pic of wwXst.Ive been hearing alot of mixed reviews.So far i see great progress for only 40 some days.There price hike also has me thinking that these must be good.if they are as good as they say they will get big fast.Keep watchin


I retract my previous statement. There's an album on my profile.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

how long you veg for and what kind of lighting...The chronic looks like its goin to be just that...they look good.im just waiting for mine to take off


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 12, 2009)

sherriberry i was told to just let the seeds soak in water no paper towel.There are really fresh stock .Regarding the kmaks. Hope this helps


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 12, 2009)

Veg. lasted about a month. I was lazy in starting my log so i don't know the exact date. Lighting in the beginning of veg was really ghetto, a few cheap tube fluorescents. After a couple weeks i started using regular spiral cfl's, 145 watts of 2700k, 52 watts of 6500k. For the last week or so of veg and the first week or two of flowering i used a HydroFarm 125w CFL fixture at 6500K (no 2700K at the store when i got it), and the original 145 watts of 2700k spiral cfls. Now, finally, i have them under a 400w hps.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 14, 2009)

friendlyfarmer said:


> Veg. lasted about a month. I was lazy in starting my log so i don't know the exact date. Lighting in the beginning of veg was really ghetto, a few cheap tube fluorescents. After a couple weeks i started using regular spiral cfl's, 145 watts of 2700k, 52 watts of 6500k. For the last week or so of veg and the first week or two of flowering i used a HydroFarm 125w CFL fixture at 6500K (no 2700K at the store when i got it), and the original 145 watts of 2700k spiral cfls. Now, finally, i have them under a 400w hps.


i vegged mine for a month as well 
more pics later tonight


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 14, 2009)

moer pics day 55


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 14, 2009)

Some pics of my fav auto goin right now
Is it just me or does this girl really kno how to pose.


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 15, 2009)

weell they look good, im hoping for some crazy end weight on your elephants... then ill buy myself apack


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 16, 2009)

lookin good my dude! im so ready to get my beans i wanna get oracle,trainwreck x nl and their green crack! yo what size are those grow bags again?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 16, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Some pics of my fav auto goin right now
> Is it just me or does this girl really kno how to pose.


She's doing the vogue!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> weell they look good, im hoping for some crazy end weight on your elephants... then ill buy myself apack


 Im hoping for these ladies to start packin the weight on quick...If your thinken of buying get some before they cutt off the freebie deal.I like feebies


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin good my dude! im so ready to get my beans i wanna get oracle,trainwreck x nl and their green crack! yo what size are those grow bags again?


Thanks man ill try and keep updating twice a week...I dont see the diffrence in them until i comare photos.I think its because im in their too much.I would split that order up. Get the oracle seprate ....then the others...more freebies that way.Im so ording the green crack & maybe the wwxdeisel hopfully in the next 2 weeks if not first week of the new year.What a time of year to bring the green crack out.Ive been looking for any seeds of green crack...I have 1 bagseed one but have no clue what it is yet.!0 gallon bags filled to be around the eight gallon mark. To big for my eyes...i go through alot of waterand is only getting worse.I bought 5 gallon bags for my seeds nowand 3 gallons for my clones and autos....My autos now are 7 gallon bags...lol i waisted alot of soil sifting thru males i had atleast 20 males pulled aand that adds up on 10 gallon bags quick..On a side note i kno my ladies have all the room they want


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> She's doing the vogue!


Ya it will be a shame to cut her early.i need her room and light.Im downgrading my veg room to a 400w and it will be smaller by lots.
i want to have my second flower room being used before xmas.if i dont get it done then i wont get it done till next year.Christmas time is usually a big bender time around here.Xmas my bday and new years all in the same week. I may just bump her light to 12/12also but the room has to be converted over asap.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

So my order frome attitude came today.i grabbed the xmas offer(i like free sh*t)and some more autos the deiselxak47.They sent me ak47s. i emailed and am waiting for a response....How hard would it be to send the right order?


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 16, 2009)

from the sounds of it attitude is slacking lately maybe isa high volume of orders and careless handling or what not, i have beef with them not send a seed and having a bunk 10 pack good luck on ur adventure with the tude


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 16, 2009)

is it just a coincidence your only friend is dr.green and he posted the same exact issue? getting stiffed one bean and having 10 not germ. Multiple accounts i smell?


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> from the sounds of it attitude is slacking lately maybe isa high volume of orders and careless handling or what not, i have beef with them not send a seed and having a bunk 10 pack good luck on ur adventure with the tude


yea will see how long it takes them to respond...If they i avoid the fact of it all. i just simply wont return my bussiness.I Buy lots of seeds i like variety.Bcseeds has seen most my bussiness.But i like autos as i like the fact you can leave in the veg room.Hopefully they just take responsability and fix their mistake.


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 16, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> fag he's my partner we both grow medical with card what u have punk a 2' fliourscent and some bagseed bitch


whats that!?!? hes your fag partner that you blow medically with ur card, and you got a badass 2inch fluro and some bagseed thats been run over by a car? 

Good shit mate, hope you yield a gram or more. Im talkin bodily fluids.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> whats that!?!? hes your fag partner that you blow medically with ur card, and you got a badass 2inch fluro and some bagseed thats been run over by a car?
> 
> Good shit mate, hope you yield a gram or more. Im talkin bodily fluids.


i find it funny the only times you spoke wher
wow you paid that much for seeds... 

is it just a coincidence your only friend is dr.green and he posted the same exact issue? getting stiffed one bean and having 10 not germ. Multiple accounts i smell? 
And this post.......Nothing bout how my ladies are doin
So my question is Why are you here?


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry that another post got spilt over to yours jaspers i subscribe to yours becausae im very interested in the elephant bud and what bcseeds has to offer kronic 1989 is being a pain in the ass over a attitude thread that me and my partner both said what we thought of attitude and there customer service and there bunk seeds we got and kronic feels the need to just bs everything onhere sorry for the spill over..


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> sorry that another post got spilt over to yours jaspers i subscribe to yours becausae im very interested in the elephant bud and what bcseeds has to offer kronic 1989 is being a pain in the ass over a attitude thread that me and my partner both said what we thought of attitude and there customer service and there bunk seeds we got and kronic feels the need to just bs everything onhere sorry for the spill over..


No prob....their customer service seems to be really slow.i hope they dont avoid the issue.I like autos and now i will most likely be going else where now.... Hopefully that speedyseedz BEEFS up his stock in the auto department.I like bcseeds and will continue to try their seeds but they dont have autos and i like the fact i can have these kicken in the veg room.(if i have the room).Keep watchin


----------



## stonedoutcam (Dec 16, 2009)

damn dude that shits bomb i cant wait for the harvest those buds are gonna fatten up to thc filled buds


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 16, 2009)

looking good man i hope there claims are true i want there upstate strain


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

stonedoutcam said:


> damn dude that shits bomb i cant wait for the harvest those buds are gonna fatten up to thc filled buds


Yea i cant wait till i cut it ...her days are coming to a end.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> looking good man i hope there claims are true i want there upstate strain


Sh*t your hoping...ive already placed and recieved 2 orders from these guys and trying to get some of there green crack seeds by the new year.ive spent a easy G note just in seeds.Will be nice if these are as good as they say.I will kno soon enough.Im sure they will take off and start packin weight i was in the garden tonight and i noticed that one is starting to produce some white trichs already Hopefully My updates start being some juicy bud porn.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well i will say that attitude has shitty customer service..they asked to see a pic of the seeds i sent them a picture and then they sent me a email The status of your order id: *****-***** has been changed to Processing/Packing a day later.They didnt apologize or even give an explanation... 
Its good to see that they will fix their mistakes... But they lack the communication . They dont even send u a ya were sorry new ones on their way they just resend u your old tracking number and say its Processing/Packing.

Anyways heres a update 
pics 1-10 are the elephant 
pic 9 is are the smaller elephantspic 
pic 10 Left small ones right big ones
11-13 is a auto just some eye candy


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 19, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> [/FONT]


i say pictures 5,6,7 remind me of bc big bud. fat ass indica leaves.

i say its time for flower. unless you have 10 foot ceilings.


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 19, 2009)

well im glad the tude help u out wish they would have gave me the option to send a pic they told me to send the seeds back with th original packing and pay to ship it lucky u  but anyways your girls are looking mighty fine im so interested i check this journal everyday waiting till you harvest


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 19, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> well im glad the tude help u out wish they would have gave me the option to send a pic they told me to send the seeds back with th original packing and pay to ship it lucky u  but anyways your girls are looking mighty fine im so interested i check this journal everyday waiting till you harvest


I think it helped that i was a repeat customer.wen i order i cant ever just buy a single strain.I am running out of room.i have 2 more orders than i will be done for awhile.I really want the green crack seeds and i kno if i dont get them in the new year and wait for them.The price will be double...after all the green crack is supposed to be better than the elephant.Then i want to place one more order of autos.Autos would be perfect for a outdoor crop.....Keep watchin im sure its just goin to get better.


----------



## madcatter (Dec 19, 2009)

Jasper... you will be well rewarded when the harvest happens... I have my second crop of ladies 2 weeks out of seedling stage and look much nicer than last crop.... Now that I have mason jars of meds on hand I can take even more time to let nature run her course.... going to veg them longer... gonna give them more room to grow and am going to use more bamboo to spread them out to use the light better... the lessons we learn... but there is no more satisfying a feeling than kicking back and lighting up a phatty of private reserve of your own.... your ladies are coming great and may the gods of ganja smile down upon you... and for all those who wish to hijack your grow....FUCK OFF


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 19, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper... you will be well rewarded when the harvest happens... I have my second crop of ladies 2 weeks out of seedling stage and look much nicer than last crop.... Now that I have mason jars of meds on hand I can take even more time to let nature run her course.... going to veg them longer... gonna give them more room to grow and am going to use more bamboo to spread them out to use the light better... the lessons we learn... but there is no more satisfying a feeling than kicking back and lighting up a phatty of private reserve of your own.... your ladies are coming great and may the gods of ganja smile down upon you... and for all those who wish to hijack your grow....FUCK OFF


Lol ....Thanks i cant wait to reap the rewards from these.I will be having my own private reserve stash within days the auto i have been showing off plus some blueberry ak47.And a lowryderxak. I looks like the low ryder will be longer than the others..Still all white hairs.Im noticing my seedy blueberry ak47 maturing more every day. i can see tiger stripe seeds ready to burst from her.Everyday they start to look more robust.I think im giving them a few more days....then im cutting and just hoping that there decent enough for xmas....i bought some plastic jars with rubber seals and stap shut clamps air tight from the dollar store.i cant see them from being an0 differnt from glass jars.Same idea just plastic with rubber seals and clamps.Im hoping i have enough smoke until the elephants are done.i dont want no early chop for them.And i kno ill need some good smoke to pry me away from doin that.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 19, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper... you will be well rewarded when the harvest happens... I have my second crop of ladies 2 weeks out of seedling stage and look much nicer than last crop.... Now that I have mason jars of meds on hand I can take even more time to let nature run her course.... going to veg them longer... gonna give them more room to grow and am going to use more bamboo to spread them out to use the light better... the lessons we learn... but there is no more satisfying a feeling than kicking back and lighting up a phatty of private reserve of your own.... your ladies are coming great and may the gods of ganja smile down upon you... and for all those who wish to hijack your grow....FUCK OFF


I agree w/ you 100%... i learned after 1 indoor grow... veg longer, more room and more light for the 2nd round...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 20, 2009)

ele lookin good my dude! i see alot of bud sites looks like your gonna be very happy!!!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 20, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> ele lookin good my dude! i see alot of bud sites looks like your gonna be very happy!!!


 Thanks...yea bud sites are popping everywhere.Im really impressed with these girls so far.Not a single sign of nute burn or stress. I kno they have been stressed more than they should.
Shit happens and im still working the kinks out.I think im goin to pollenate 2 of them this week one of the shorter ones and one of the bigger ones.Theres no reason for buying strain more than once.
(Except females that are autos)Would i be better off waiting a few weeks?im only doing a few branches off 2 plants. That should give me more than enough.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 20, 2009)

yea wait at least 1 more week and then your beans will be done right on time!


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 21, 2009)

so jasper what are you crossing? is it the elephant male i thought i read about before...


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 21, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> so jasper what are you crossing? is it the elephant male i thought i read about before...


Funny u ask i wasnt planning on cross breedeing but i had some hermis due to shitty genetics bought from a local.For a guy that is legal and grows the shit more 50 plants @ a time u would think he wouldnt sell you bunk....I noticed seeds staring at me when i was in the garden today.Just one elephant luckly.I was thinking of just pinching off the seeds that i see now and repollinate it next week.ANY SUGGESTIONS ?Im Glad that my short one missed all of the action is her i want to seed a bracnh or 2 off.Shes the one thats like a bush.I cut 2 of my autos down today.The one was a seeded and i got an easy 50 and that was just from triiming it and poking the ones i seen out...i kno there is still lots left. The other well she just looked like she would be the best smoke.
1-3 is the knocked up elephant
4-My other tall beauty
5-6 is the one i plan on breeding with.One tall and one small.
7-8 more pics
9-12 Seen death today.I kno she coulda went longer but i want something new for smoke on xmas.
13-15 some bud porn of what im smoking until my girls are dry


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 22, 2009)

aww i hate that shit, ive read if u let that hermie plant do its business those seeds are feminized, idk if thats right because i was reading up and i understood it as u need to take the pollen from the hermie and pollenate another female so the X female get pollenated by X pollen and not Y pollen so it generates a xx seed which should in theroy be a female idk if i got the x and y backwards but ya understand... i get lost too.. i never got past the 10th grade haha got my ged and became a carpenter wish i would have went to college for the parties tho  i have a post with another person posting a link in it it explains it in further detail... sux aboutthe guy who sold ya bunk hermies mine where do to me frying out my hardwired 50 amp timer, so i had to hardwire two timers in two run all my lights


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 22, 2009)

jackdirty said:


> aww i hate that shit, ive read if u let that hermie plant do its business those seeds are feminized, idk if thats right because i was reading up and i understood it as u need to take the pollen from the hermie and pollenate another female so the X female get pollenated by X pollen and not Y pollen so it generates a xx seed which should in theroy be a female idk if i got the x and y backwards but ya understand... i get lost too.. i never got past the 10th grade haha got my ged and became a carpenter wish i would have went to college for the parties tho  i have a post with another person posting a link in it it explains it in further detail... sux aboutthe guy who sold ya bunk hermies mine where do to me frying out my hardwired 50 amp timer, so i had to hardwire two timers in two run all my lights


 My main concern was getting a unstable gene....i guess ill just leave them and hope for the best...Then lablel the branches i seed.....Ged.....whats that lol.i have my grade 10 as well. I spent from 16 till 2 weeks b4 my 18th birthday in jail for aggravated assault.the teachers didnt kno shit in ther....Im a contractor now.I wont lye i have a hard time working for someone.Id rather make the $$$formyself and hire a helper when needed.Thanks for the advice ill just leave them and hope for the best is not like i didnt want seeds


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 25, 2009)

Get yourself some Dutch Master Reverse and Penetrator. Its great for those strains that are good but tend to hermie. http://www.4hydroponics.com/nutrients/reverse.asp


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 25, 2009)

bc genetics are known to be unstable. not knockin em, just stating a fact. they are also known to be difficult to clone. i have cloned the shit outta big bud, so i dont see a problem there. 

have you thought about your plants selfing. i mean, you said it yourself, they have been stressed. its usually why they hermie, survival instinct.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> bc genetics are known to be unstable. not knockin em, just stating a fact. they are also known to be difficult to clone. i have cloned the shit outta big bud, so i dont see a problem there.
> 
> have you thought about your plants selfing. i mean, you said it yourself, they have been stressed. its usually why they hermie, survival instinct.


First off...Not one of bcseeds turned hermie.Just the one i bought from a local around me i found out later they are kcbrains geneitics.I have cloned the elephant with success.I had alright succes im sure i would of had a better success rate but my areo cloner got low on water and i dont kno how long they were dry for.Even kno with all that i still had a decent success rate.
If there is anyone that wants to try bcseeds today is the day to order they got awsome sale on right now.I kno i have placed yet another order...I really wanted the green crack seeds instead of 500 thaey are on sale for 200.Almost all the best ones are on sale.If one wants to order i think today would be that day.And for you that wanna wait to see how this pans out.Well i guess you will have to wait till a deal like this goes on again...maybe next xmas.If i didnt like the progress ive seen i would not be a repeat customer.I think you guys too will start seeing the growth on my next update.I think if i had my heat under controll the whole time i would of been alot further.
NickNasty i pulled all hermies have you tried it Do you kno if it works ive read alot of reviews saying that its a croc...thanks anyways


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 25, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> NickNasty i pulled all hermies have you tried it Do you kno if it works ive read alot of reviews saying that its a croc...thanks anyways


I have used it in the past. It works best if the plant hasn't hermied yet. Meaning if you have a mother and you find the clones you take hermie then you use it on the next batch of clones right before you flower and then again 1-2 weeks into flower and it stops it before it starts. It doesn't work well on a plant that has already hermied < it may slow it down but it won't stop it once it starts.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 25, 2009)

NickNasty said:


> I have used it in the past. It works best if the plant hasn't hermied yet. Meaning if you have a mother and you find the clones you take hermie then you use it on the next batch of clones right before you flower and then again 1-2 weeks into flower and it stops it before it starts. It doesn't work well on a plant that has already hermied < it may slow it down but it won't stop it once it starts.


Thanks...it was only the one strain i had that went hermie.I keep looking and looking and all seems well.Next time im @ the shop ill check more into it.I can see it being usefull if one knos their causing stress.


----------



## buckets (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello Jasper 2478:

I've been out of touch for awhile and I just wanted to write in to check to see how your grow went with the regular Elephant strain? I tried reading a large amount of your journal entries but I got confused when you started talking about other strains you were growing.

Have you completed the indoor grow with the regular elephant? If so, could you provide me with an overall summary about growing that strain? What was your yield like and how tall did the plants get? Did you top them which was ill advised, or use back strap molasses during flowering as was recommended by the person at BC seeds?

I've ordered from BC seeds on five different occasions, saving my stock for this coming summer. I am not an indoor grower. I like the outdoors. I'll be growing 'Elephant Outdoors' as well as the Feminized version of 'Upstate'.

I didn't enjoy reading from the nay sayers who didn't even have the courage to order the cheaper strains from BC seeds. I mean they have strains for as little as fifty bucks. But if you're in the States, you take your chances by ordering from outside your country. If you don't receive your seeds, they've probably been confiscated in the mail. You are after all living in the land of the almost free!

Luckily for me, I am not living in the States. Every order I made - I received. And every order came with many top quality extra - bonus seeds for ordering over $300 each time. I have to many strains. So I'll store them. During the X mas holiday, the higher priced seeds were dropped in price dramatically so I ordered the new feminized version of Upstate. Before Elephant or Oracle or Euphoria Unlimited came around, Upstate was the top strain there. So I thought I'd give it a go next summer as well.

Thank you for providing us with a journal. So many great strains from BC seeds but you're one of a small group who has actually done the growing journal with pictures.

I'll check back in a few days. Thanks for updating me about the regular elephant strain.

Best wishes,

Buckets


----------



## Buddreams (Dec 27, 2009)

good question ^


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 27, 2009)

buckets said:


> Hello Jasper 2478:
> 
> I've been out of touch for awhile and I just wanted to write in to check to see how your grow went with the regular Elephant strain? I tried reading a large amount of your journal entries but I got confused when you started talking about other strains you were growing.
> 
> ...


There still growing just starting to bud.There untopped and i plan on using the mollases when flushing 
Im on my 3rd order since i bought the ele.They got a good sale on for xmas.
Ya i didnt see a journal of elephant anywhere.The only bcseed journal wich i came across was the europhia one wtf 22days flowering i think was the post.I posted this for the people that are as intreseted as i am .I expected bashin but am glad to see that there are others that are intrested.And not just intrested to watch and see if there no good just so they can bash.I think that these ladies are starting to pack on the weight they are still small but i am noticing a differnce every day. Keep watchin the rides just getting intresting..Ill be sure to post some pics soon


----------



## Buddreams (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm very interested also, any chance you could update some pics?!!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 28, 2009)

Buddreams said:


> i'm very interested also, any chance you could update some pics?!!


 Heres a few quick snap shots Day 69.They are really starting to take off i think.Next weeks update should be better.


----------



## buckets (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pictures Jasper 2478!

It's always hard for me to get super excited when the plants are still in Veg state. So I am really looking forward to seeing what happens when it's flowering time! I also own seeds of the regular elephant but am saving them. I'm looking forward to seeing what the 'Elephant Outdoor' Strain will do for this coming summer season outside. The claim that's made on that strain is unheard of, so I want to find out if it's true or not.

Like you, I also jumped on the X mas sale at BC seeds as soon as I saw all the prices come down so dramatically. Ordered my Upstate Feminized today.

There are people like me who pat you on the back for giving it a go. Lots of people are talking about Elephant but they don't yet understand that there are four strains of it from BC seeds. You need to figure out what your end goal is before you buy Elephant. Do you want to grow indoors or Outdoors? What kind of high do you want? Those kinds of questions.

So yeah, rock on man.

Thanks again.

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 28, 2009)

buckets said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures Jasper 2478!
> 
> It's always hard for me to get super excited when the plants are still in Veg state. So I am really looking forward to seeing what happens when it's flowering time! I also own seeds of the regular elephant but am saving them. I'm looking forward to seeing what the 'Elephant Outdoor' Strain will do for this coming summer season outside. The claim that's made on that strain is unheard of, so I want to find out if it's true or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks....Ya the veg stage is a bore...I expressed my order today.I dont plan on planting them for awhile but i didnt want to miss a good sale.Im liking the growth on the europhia rapido fantasico
as well. out of all the strains i plan on keeping. the elephant will be the lower class.I seen the elephant outdoors and im intrested in that but my only concern is one would be able to spot that from a km away.Hopefully they send something i dont have of theres already for freebies.
Keep watchin its just beginning to get intresting


----------



## buckets (Dec 28, 2009)

You've raised a good point. It sounds like Elephant Outdoors is a frikin monster plant! Won't do more than a couple in any one place. That rapido seems like a high quality strain too. I don't know much about it but I wish you great success with it. And it's nice to know for next year that the X mas sale will drop prices so you can buy those higher end strains like oracle, pickle, labyrinth bud, eurphoria...etc. Just remember not to smoke to much of these higher strains or you'll be in la la and for days on end. Actually, I've only ever thrown up smoking bud twice in my life now that I think about it.

Anyway, have a good day.

Buckets


----------



## madcatter (Dec 28, 2009)

Jasper one day you shall have the bud bomb droppin on you in a good way and all your hard work will have paid off. Round 2 off the ladies gets flipped New Years Eve.All white russian this time and the grow is at least a week ahead of last grow... The ProMix with Canna, Worm Castings and Bat Guano is a much better medium for me... Will post pics when I flip em

Let her rip...


----------



## mossad420 (Dec 28, 2009)

curious to see how they turn out. subscribed.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 28, 2009)

madcatter said:


> Jasper one day you shall have the bud bomb droppin on you in a good way and all your hard work will have paid off. Round 2 off the ladies gets flipped New Years Eve.All white russian this time and the grow is at least a week ahead of last grow... The ProMix with Canna, Worm Castings and Bat Guano is a much better medium for me... Will post pics when I flip em
> 
> Let her rip...


feel free to post.Ill be flipping over some more for the new as well. Have you got heads up on there sale?Is well worth taking a look @ if your intrested in more of there seeds lowest prices ive seen for them.

the only time i puked is when its breath taking...Honey oil will do it to me after 3-4 hits.Im not the only one it has been proven around here some sh*t is just breath taking.you cough so much your gasping for air...i also call stuff like that tear jerker....if you kno what i mean..You kno its good when....


----------



## buckets (Dec 28, 2009)

I did see that they extended their sale once they heard that many post office branches were closed on the 28th. I want to order more stuff but I have more than enough as it is. I still have to shell out money for all the outdoor supplies one needs for outdoor growing.

Honey oil eh? Interesting.

How many elephant plants do you have on the go right now? You're growing in soil right?

Have a good day,

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 28, 2009)

buckets said:


> I did see that they extended their sale once they heard that many post office branches were closed on the 28th. I want to order more stuff but I have more than enough as it is. I still have to shell out money for all the outdoor supplies one needs for outdoor growing.
> 
> Honey oil eh? Interesting.
> 
> ...


Ya soil and 6 elephants in flower....lots of clones in veg.yea i have a pic posted of some of the honey oil somewhere back...was truly breathtaking.I smoke alot and so do alot of my friends and i didnt see anyone have more than 4...


----------



## madcatter (Dec 29, 2009)

Jasper, thanks for the heads up on the seed sale... circumstances dictate that am using clones... I am a med mj grower and don;t want to get busted for to many plants... that would be just all wrong. Licensed and busted.... how frigging stupid would i be...


----------



## Drella (Dec 29, 2009)

looking great bro, must be hard as hell to maneuver through that jungle!


----------



## madcatter (Dec 30, 2009)

Jasper here are the round 2 ladiesas promised///


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see these as well. about time to start flowering eh? excited to see another update!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

it's been awhile since I visited too bro, this the elephant? looking good man. looks like I'm just in time for the flowering. sweet


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year
madcatter looking good
Dr. Greenhorn yup thats elephant
Heres some more pics 
1-7 are pics of a girl that is budding from bottom up.it has bud sites on the bottom and the top just grew a foot or so and has a few hairs
8-9 Is a pic of a girl i had to bend she got to close to the light under the mover...she has now been moved to a room with more clearence.
10-12 are update shots on the one Dr. Greenhorn reposted.Four day diffrence
Is looking like to me that these elephants budd from bottom up.The bottom is budding better than the top so far.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

damn dude, looks good to me! nice pics


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 1, 2010)

CAnt wait to see harvest pics! Do you think they are flowering as fast as the site claims?


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude, looks good to me! nice pics


 Thanks they look good to me too.

BuddreamsCAnt wait to see harvest pics! Do you think they are flowering as fast as the site claims?Buddreams I think there doing well it took them awhile to sex them.I think my heat issue thrown them a bit of course as well.Ill be able to give a better answer once im done.


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 1, 2010)

Subscibed, i wanted this strain or euphoria so bad.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 1, 2010)

Jasper these are the flip day photos... countdown is on... definitely a week ahead of last time....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 1, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Jasper these are the flip day photos... countdown is on... definitely a week ahead of last time....


 NIce...I opened my second flowering room today stuck all the tall ones in their.The light mover is nice but brings the room down to much for a few of these ladies.I think the light mover would be better for clones.
welcome don i wanted the europhia aswell but didnt feel like spending a g on them.I ended up getting the sale deal on the europhia fantico rapido.These took off right off the whopp and are doing great.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jan 1, 2010)

that elephant looks just like big bud. your gonna have some branches snapping.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 1, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> that elephant looks just like big bud. your gonna have some branches snapping.


Yea i plan on sticking them for support.


----------



## ryobidrill (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm Watchin!


----------



## DNB (Jan 4, 2010)

I have looked and looked and looked and finally I find a report from someone growing BC Genetics and with some few exceptions, the report was not a total bash fest. 

I read all of the feedback on their strains, really was hesitant, but like Kama and others wrote, I have the $$ for the genetics and if I get hosed I get hosed, so I jumped in. 

I got everything and more. I am just sprouting Purple Elephant and Euph Rap Fanta, and Thumper and still trying to make up my mind what else to try from Freebies. Green Crack and Vampire on the way....

It is nice to see a thread without the hating. That is sickening. If I get burned and it this is not as advertised, so be it... and I will even fess up and say I was a bonehead if I am wrong, but man if you have not even ordered from them, how can you be so hateful... 

Sorry for the rant, but it was frustrating to read this when I have had NOTHING but 100% as advertised and promised. Rock on Jasper.... I would like to tap on to your thread maybe once I have plants worth (BC plants that is) worth looking at if that is okay with you? 

BTW - Anyone tried Sannies Seeds? Holy SH** - there is some potent goodies for very very reasonable prices.... www.sanniesshop.com (not an affiliate - just a mad happy grower...)

Peace

DNB


----------



## ^Psychonaut^ (Jan 4, 2010)

DNB said:


> It is nice to see a thread without the hating. That is sickening. If I get burned and it this is not as advertised, so be it... and I will even fess up and say I was a bonehead if I am wrong, but man if you have not even ordered from them, how can you be so hateful...
> DNB


I dont want to come across as a hater but to answer your question its a simple matter of long term track record which this place has none of, add that to their presentation(desperation) and prices.

If you have the spare money good luck to you and I honestly hope the genetics live up to some of the hype. Its just when you can buy genetics from quality Dutch breeders who have been doing it for decades at a fraction of the cost........ 

People just like the idea of something 'new, special, amazing' I guess.


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 4, 2010)

Man i just saw about that green crack last night when i was on thier site, looks very interesting


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 4, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> NIce...I opened my second flowering room today stuck all the tall ones in their.The light mover is nice but brings the room down to much for a few of these ladies.I think the light mover would be better for clones.
> welcome don i wanted the europhia aswell but didnt feel like spending a g on them.I ended up getting the sale deal on the europhia fantico rapido.These took off right off the whopp and are doing great.


 do you work for bc seeds or do you really believe you bought a strain that will produce 34% thc if you do why didn't you buy indica 50 50% thc wake up stop feeding these rip offs


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2010)

Dutch genetics are great and all, but where are all the new connoisseur buds coming from? the states and the northern states ( canada) says a dutch genetics grower.....


----------



## ryobidrill (Jan 5, 2010)

From what I've read Green Crack is a clone only strain, so buying seeds from a company that claims to have seeds for it kinda scares me. Though I suppose if you had the strains required to produce green crack you could make GC seeds, but I'm guessing you might not get the exact GC phenos as it's an F1. I've got a sample bag of it, but from what i hear it only lasts an hour, so I'm not real excited or sure why anyone would pay so much for an ounce, but I haven't tried it yet either, so who knows. I'd definitely see who is giving out free samples before I'd buy seeds for it or a bag though, even if they were cheap. Short lived highs usually give people headaches (the reason I haven't tried it yet).


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mad Mick Hey mother fucker like the start of thread says No haters
this guy is pretty much the only dude cooking this plant up with a level head
hats off to him at least he's not a bullshit artist. read the thread and take your no help ways and jam them up your ass
this guy got nothing to do with bcseeds and I know they are 50/50 bank but this dudes not all bcseeds I wanna suck yo dick and shit


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Happy New Year
> madcatter looking good
> Dr. Greenhorn yup thats elephant
> Heres some more pics
> ...


 
your leaves look like they are curling a bit. did you go lite on nutes when they are first in bud?


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 5, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Mad Mick Hey mother fucker like the start of thread says No haters
> this guy is pretty much the only dude cooking this plant up with a level head
> hats off to him at least he's not a bullshit artist. read the thread and take your no help ways and jam them up your ass
> this guy got nothing to do with bcseeds and I know they are 50/50 bank but this dudes not all bcseeds I wanna suck yo dick and shit


 you are living proof you dont have to have a long neck to be a goose i saw your so called crop and if you think you are going to send your kids to collage from that then they are going to need a scholarship your right you do need help here some help for you put it in the bin you do not know what you are doing


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 5, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> you are living proof you dont have to have a long neck to be a goose i saw your so called crop and if you think you are going to send your kids to collage from that then they are going to need a scholarship your right you do need help here some help for you put it in the bin you do not know what you are doing


 
Your showing yourself to be a reall asshole man, let the guy do his grow, some of us are excited to see it, maybe we are smart enough for ourselves to see if this is a starin worth the cash, maybe we are happy to accually see something rather then hear about it. If you don;t want to see someones grow just fuck off and keep it to your self, why try and come on his grow journel and diss him, thats a prick move, just keep it to yourself.


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 5, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> you are living proof you dont have to have a long neck to be a goose i saw your so called crop and if you think you are going to send your kids to collage from that then they are going to need a scholarship your right you do need help here some help for you put it in the bin you do not know what you are doing


 
Your showing yourself to be a reall asshole man, let the guy do his grow, some of us are excited to see it, maybe we are smart enough to decide for ourselves to see if this is a starin worth the cash, maybe we are happy to accually see something rather then hear about it. If you don;t want to see someones grow just fuck off and keep it to your self, why try and come on his grow journel and diss him, thats a prick move, just keep it to yourself.


----------



## DNB (Jan 5, 2010)

ryobidrill said:


> From what I've read Green Crack is a clone only strain, so buying seeds from a company that claims to have seeds for it kinda scares me. Though I suppose if you had the strains required to produce green crack you could make GC seeds, but I'm guessing you might not get the exact GC phenos as it's an F1........QUOTE]
> 
> It does state that on the site that it was clone only and it is not true GC I reckon. Got it at sale price, so figured worth a try. Not sure I would have been first to venture at full price. As someone else noted, indeed it is something I have not been able to find else where, so novelty and such. I grow for myself and if I pay too much, well a lesson learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 5, 2010)

let the haters hate! the best revenge is success! grow on my dude!  im gettin elephant,green crack and trainwreck x northern lights in 2 weeks!


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

DNB said:


> I have looked and looked and looked and finally I find a report from someone growing BC Genetics and with some few exceptions, the report was not a total bash fest.
> 
> I read all of the feedback on their strains, really was hesitant, but like Kama and others wrote, I have the $$ for the genetics and if I get hosed I get hosed, so I jumped in.
> 
> ...


No prob bud im glad to see that im not the only one out there.Im not worried on being burned from them ive seen bcseed grows and there buds look dank...I have no way of testing to kno if they hit there % in thc.But im not worried as long as its good ill be happy.I kno im the only guy around here thats trying these and that alone makes me happy @ least i kno my stuff will be one of a kind.. my Euph Rap Fanta is doing great better than my elephant.ill post a few pics of them on my next update for you.Feel free to show your girls.I havent tried the sannie shop.I have placed a order today @ potpimp though...any order placed from them you get 50 free beans.The black rose ...all purple genes.Any time i see a deal that intrestes me i buy.I will be honest though my potpimp order was the cheapest order i have ever purchased.I only bought 2 packs totaling a 100 and that includes delivery.I dont have room to start any of my new strains.Except for some green crack expecting mine tomm or thurs. my money didnt show up till monday due to all the holidays...One thing i like about bcseeds is there delivery they are the quickest seedbank for me.And thats with sending my money.I recieved my attitude make up order today as well for those that kno what im talking about.They may of messed up but promply replaced the beans at no cost to me and i kept the ones they sent me by mistake overall was a good deal.I seriously need to stop buying more seeds.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

^Psychonaut^ said:


> I dont want to come across as a hater but to answer your question its a simple matter of long term track record which this place has none of, add that to their presentation(desperation) and prices.
> 
> If you have the spare money good luck to you and I honestly hope the genetics live up to some of the hype. Its just when you can buy genetics from quality Dutch breeders who have been doing it for decades at a fraction of the cost........
> 
> People just like the idea of something 'new, special, amazing' I guess.


Yea is kinda nice just knoing i have money like this to throw around.Ill try from any seeds company out there that i think i can trust...But how can you judge a seed company with no physical proof of them.Have you personally grown any of their strains?I was over the price before i even sent the money in mail...Ill continue buying seeds from differnt breeders and companys because im a open minded kind of guy.Im willing to try new things...Even if that means taking a chance...
and sorry i missed your first post
I only lurk these forums but I couldnt help myself.

Boast is an understatement when you look at their descriptions and website, they act as if all their strains are superior and reek of being try hards.

No offense to you Jasper but until some seasoned board members, on any forum for that matter, grow out any of these strains they should be taken with a grain of salt IMO. On other forums too there have been some grow journals posted by first timers, for this strain and others, never any seasoned board members.

If your not a company rep make some seeds and send them to some of the vetran members to grow out or something.

Anyway good luck with your grow, still interested to see how these come out  

Sorry for not being a seasond moderator or even a seasoned grower.Sorry for being a newbie and Sharing what im proud of.Please show me a link to these other grows ive yet to see one and ive looked.And I am making seeds but like fuck if im goin to give them to a guy i dont even kno so his journal will count.I dont care what you think about my seeds or even if you watch.I hope my journal helps people out there like me and that are intrested in new things.Ill be my own judge...I kno i have alot of users like you that disbelieve...But at least most people have a little of respect and just keep there opinions to them selves....Im just a guy that believes i can grow the shit i buy if not better.So i may of jumped on a over priced seed pack but get over it ive been back there way 2 more times after that....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> Man i just saw about that green crack last night when i was on thier site, looks very interesting


Ya i picked up 2 packs of these.Green crack comes around my city often.I wanted to try bcseeds version.

QUOTE=Indoor Don;3617794]Your showing yourself to be a reall asshole man, let the guy do his grow, some of us are excited to see it, maybe we are smart enough to decide for ourselves to see if this is a starin worth the cash, maybe we are happy to accually see something rather then hear about it. If you don;t want to see someones grow just fuck off and keep it to your self, why try and come on his grow journel and diss him, thats a prick move, just keep it to yourself.[/QUOTE]

Im glad i can help enlighten these for ya budd....Dont worry bout it if a guy wants to hate.Ive been over the fact that peole are goin to hate...I dont care but is just respect to keep there opinons to themselves.Some people just like being disrespectful.Makes one wonder how they were brought up.Some peoples children i tell ya. Keep watchin


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> do you work for bc seeds or do you really believe you bought a strain that will produce 34% thc if you do why didn't you buy indica 50 50% thc wake up stop feeding these rip offs


No im a Canadian contractor.I tend to make a decent living.Is why i dont mind throwing money around in search of strains that will please me.You kno budd...Im actually intending on trying the 50/50 strain...I just though ill wait for it to go on sale.It just hasnt went on sale yet..If you havent realized it by now i dont hesitate to buy something if i want to try it.Ill be my own judge on my beans,With saying that Why Are You Even Here?I dont go in to your journals and cut up what your growing....maybe i would now.But all you got are 2 posts of google closing your site down.Please if your gonna watch keep quiet until you have something to hate on


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Dutch genetics are great and all, but where are all the new connoisseur buds coming from? the states and the northern states ( canada) says a dutch genetics grower.....


Usually ones first post in a journal would be something do to with his grow....Why Are You Here?


----------



## madcatter (Jan 5, 2010)

Jasper, sending love from Nova scotia man.... still watching your progress,,, there is a very good chance that the crop after this may be half Jedi .... I'll keep ya posted....

Some people just don't the concept of growing good medicine for yourself... The second batch of russian are day 5 in flower and starting to show bud development... oh just another 50 days or so.... 

Peace and to all the haters.... for breakfast tomorrow have a great big helping off fuck rightoff with a side order of Kiss my Ass....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

ryobidrill said:


> From what I've read Green Crack is a clone only strain, so buying seeds from a company that claims to have seeds for it kinda scares me. Though I suppose if you had the strains required to produce green crack you could make GC seeds, but I'm guessing you might not get the exact GC phenos as it's an F1. I've got a sample bag of it, but from what i hear it only lasts an hour, so I'm not real excited or sure why anyone would pay so much for an ounce, but I haven't tried it yet either, so who knows. I'd definitely see who is giving out free samples before I'd buy seeds for it or a bag though, even if they were cheap. Short lived highs usually give people headaches (the reason I haven't tried it yet).


For a clone only strain ive been seeing seeds in the stuff that floats around here for the past 8 months.(Tuna can weed).Im on a search for a good pheno type of the green crack and i thought my best way to go was the bcseed route. If another breeder released this in seed form i would buy that too..From the stuff that i have smoked is great the taste is as bcseeds describes.One joint even smoked outside it will float through your house if you have a window open.Never once recieved a headach from it.I kno my friends wedding sure loved it.I tried sprouting the bagseeds but no go.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Mad Mick Hey mother fucker like the start of thread says No haters
> this guy is pretty much the only dude cooking this plant up with a level head
> hats off to him at least he's not a bullshit artist. read the thread and take your no help ways and jam them up your ass
> this guy got nothing to do with bcseeds and I know they are 50/50 bank but this dudes not all bcseeds I wanna suck yo dick and shit


Thanks ill admit my garden is mostly bcseeds at the moment.But i do have others and more.Ill keep buying more from all over until i find ones i like...


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> your leaves look like they are curling a bit. did you go lite on nutes when they are first in bud?


Yea i still am kinda lightly feeding them.I am still new to this and dont want to burn my crop.I think i coulda fed these girls way more...but im reall cautious when it comes to the nutes...I have a quide i fololw to the T so far i haven had a prob.I kno every strains differnent but so far i havent seen a real problem.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

warisnottheanswer said:


> let the haters hate! the best revenge is success! grow on my dude!  im gettin elephant,green crack and trainwreck x northern lights in 2 weeks!


did you get the xmas sale? I like there sales.Im excited to run the green crack...


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Jasper, sending love from Nova scotia man.... still watching your progress,,, there is a very good chance that the crop after this may be half Jedi .... I'll keep ya posted....
> 
> Some people just don't the concept of growing good medicine for yourself... The second batch of russian are day 5 in flower and starting to show bud development... oh just another 50 days or so....
> 
> Peace and to all the haters.... for breakfast tomorrow have a great big helping off fuck rightoff with a side order of Kiss my Ass....


 Hey bud i kno your watchin...do you do seed runs with your strains? keep me posted on yer ladies when they look juicy...ill have a update soon im trying to stay away as much as possable my autos smell great and i dont want to pick them for a few more days.Everytime im in there ....i have a hard time waliking away with my hands empty.


----------



## ryobidrill (Jan 5, 2010)

DNB said:


> ryobidrill said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've read Green Crack is a clone only strain, so buying seeds from a company that claims to have seeds for it kinda scares me. Though I suppose if you had the strains required to produce green crack you could make GC seeds, but I'm guessing you might not get the exact GC phenos as it's an F1........
> ...


Make sure to post a smoke report, I'm interested to see how long of a high it is.


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Thanks ill admit my garden is mostly bcseeds at the moment.But i do have others and more.Ill keep buying more from all over until i find ones i like...


its idiots like all you guys thats going to fuck it up for everyone in case you dick heads didn't know the seedbanks are under the pump all you are doing is giving the police ammunition to close the seedbanks down you people need to learn this buisness before you enter first and most important rule dont tell anyone what your doing none of you have passed you all need to go back to square 1


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> No im a Canadian contractor.I tend to make a decent living.Is why i dont mind throwing money around in search of strains that will please me.You kno budd...Im actually intending on trying the 50/50 strain...I just though ill wait for it to go on sale.It just hasnt went on sale yet..If you havent realized it by now i dont hesitate to buy something if i want to try it.Ill be my own judge on my beans,With saying that Why Are You Even Here?I dont go in to your journals and cut up what your growing....maybe i would now.But all you got are 2 posts of google closing your site down.Please if your gonna watch keep quiet until you have something to hate on


 so your canadian thats a shame to hear of your misfortune


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 5, 2010)

wow.. this thread went down shits creek fast... i hate when people ruin grow journals over stupidity!! please stop the childish games and let the guy continue his journal. jeesh!


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> its idiots like all you guys thats going to fuck it up for everyone in case you dick heads didn't know the seedbanks are under the pump all you are doing is giving the police ammunition to close the seedbanks down you people need to learn this buisness before you enter first and most important rule dont tell anyone what your doing none of you have passed you all need to go back to square 1


And idiots like you make my head hurt



mad mick the lunatic said:


> so your canadian thats a shame to hear of your misfortune


Dude grow up...
Seriously was your childhood that rough?
were you deprived attention so much that you lurk these forums forit.Wrong place bud


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 5, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> wow.. this thread went down shits creek fast... i hate when people ruin grow journals over stupidity!! please stop the childish games and let the guy continue his journal. jeesh!


jeesh is right


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> And idiots like you make my head hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you idiots grow up your like a bunch of women after a shopping spree i bought this and this has this you grow up there are people who have been doing this for more than 20 years and they dont need dick heads who buy a light and claim to be growing 34% plus thc there are many people trying to close seedbanks down believe me if there was a strain that produced 34%plus i would want to be the first to know but posting pictures of crops on the net you are all idiots have you ever heard of comunicate on the web send pictures to friends by mail what you all are doing is fucking it all up and yourselves


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> No im a Canadian contractor.I tend to make a decent living.Is why i dont mind throwing money around in search of strains that will please me.You kno budd...Im actually intending on trying the 50/50 strain...I just though ill wait for it to go on sale.It just hasnt went on sale yet..If you havent realized it by now i dont hesitate to buy something if i want to try it.Ill be my own judge on my beans,With saying that Why Are You Even Here?I dont go in to your journals and cut up what your growing....maybe i would now.But all you got are 2 posts of google closing your site down.Please if your gonna watch keep quiet until you have something to hate on


 bc seeds has been advertising indica 50 buy it now for over three months take a look at site in green letters unless that to is a scam


----------



## DNB (Jan 6, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> bc seeds has been advertising indica 50 buy it now for over three months take a look at site in green letters unless that to is a scam


What is the deal dude? You insult his grow, then you insult him being Canadian... Please, do the thread a favor and just go away. 

As for me, I am done with you and won't bother to read or reply to any more of your tantrums and childish antics. 

My vote to all is just ignore these posts and let Jasper rock on with his grow. It was a great thread until this clown came on.

It really is pathetic...


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 6, 2010)

DNB said:


> What is the deal dude? You insult his grow, then you insult him being Canadian... Please, do the thread a favor and just go away.
> 
> As for me, I am done with you and won't bother to read or reply to any more of your tantrums and childish antics.
> 
> ...


 obvoiusly you are having trouble understanding what i'm writing the deal is i want all you idiots to stop posting pictures of crops and saying you are going to put your kids through collage with the money you make illegaly before you fuck it up for everyone the seedbanks are under the pump as it is cant you people talk and send photos indiscreetly so what if i fucked your little forum you people are fucking it up for everyone


----------



## brick20 (Jan 6, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> its idiots like all you guys thats going to fuck it up for everyone in case you dick heads didn't know the seedbanks are under the pump all you are doing is giving the police ammunition to close the seedbanks down you people need to learn this buisness before you enter first and most important rule dont tell anyone what your doing none of you have passed you all need to go back to square 1


mad mike the lunatic does have a point 
not to advertisE illegal activity but y 
should he care that much and seed banks 
arent going no where when one goes 
another comes...​ 
but u cant tell others what to do...
people doing different things is what 
makes the world go round...​ 
if everyone did the same things or even 
similar things the world would crash and 
come to an end for sure....​ 
Great Thread JASPER...​


----------



## ryobidrill (Jan 6, 2010)

brick20 said:


> mad mike the lunatic does have a point
> not to advertisE illegal activity but y
> should he care that much and seed banks
> arent going no where when one goes
> ...


I don't like taking sides in these rants, but you have a point, if we were all doing similar things and weren't rebels... we'd probably be posting about beer!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 6, 2010)

sadly i missed the sale but my friend didnt lol so ill be gettin a few beans from him! so as i start ill give u the link my dude!



jasper2478 said:


> did you get the xmas sale? I like there sales.Im excited to run the green crack...


----------



## madcatter (Jan 6, 2010)

Mad mick or whatever.... I am a legal mmar carrying grower... so what i do is my f'n business... you on the other hand have a lot to f'n learn about diplomacy... SHORT COURSE.... Fuck off


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

any updates on the pics? how's it looking...


----------



## ^Psychonaut^ (Jan 6, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Sorry for not being a seasond moderator or even a seasoned grower.Sorry for being a newbie and Sharing what im proud of.Please show me a link to these other grows ive yet to see one and ive looked.And I am making seeds but like fuck if im goin to give them to a guy i dont even kno so his journal will count.I dont care what you think about my seeds or even if you watch.I hope my journal helps people out there like me and that are intrested in new things.Ill be my own judge...I kno i have alot of users like you that disbelieve...But at least most people have a little of respect and just keep there opinions to them selves....Im just a guy that believes i can grow the shit i buy if not better.So i may of jumped on a over priced seed pack but get over it ive been back there way 2 more times after that....


Look like I said I have respect and dont want to be a hater, I hope your grow is genuine and the genetics live up to some of the hype but I am just cynical of how these boards are used sometimes and cant help but to call bs, simple as that.

You shouldnt reply to it all neither otherwise it turns into a constant spam cluster f*ck 

I wont post in your thread again.


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 6, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Mad mick or whatever.... I am a legal mmar carrying grower... so what i do is my f'n business... you on the other hand have a lot to f'n learn about diplomacy... SHORT COURSE.... Fuck off


 let me first appoligise for insulting everyone on this page the way i did this was wrong and to say i hope you all grow a million plants and i hope there all female with 30% plus thc really i do but i also hope you keep it discreet not do stuipid things to risk the future of our lovely seedbanks just a bit of information for you a few months ago the DEA raided a lot of seedbanks in canada some still haven't opened there doors since legal or not this will affect everyone if the DEA has pictures and illegal statements to prove they are connected to illegal activity i will now go away and wish you all the best with your hobbys and jasper i do appoligise for insulting your nationallity canadians are ok


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 6, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Mad mick or whatever.... I am a legal mmar carrying grower... so what i do is my f'n business... you on the other hand have a lot to f'n learn about diplomacy... SHORT COURSE.... Fuck off


good for you that you are legal i hope the world becomes legal you need to be smarter by saying i'm going to put my kids through college with the money i make (JIMMY130380) and putting pictures on the net you are fucking it for everyone you can communicate on the net be smart and send photos by mail if you dont want people to know where you live you can rent mail boxes for that i dont need to learn about diplomacy i never said dont grow i said GROW HEAPS BUT BE SMART


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Jan 6, 2010)

brick20 said:


> mad mike the lunatic does have a point
> 
> not to advertisE illegal activity but y
> should he care that much and seed banks
> ...


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> any updates on the pics? how's it looking...


Yea i feel a update is in need...
Heres some pics of 2 of my ladies these are the bigger ones that i had to move into a differnt room due to height issues.My mover jis just a little too low.It also explains why the pics are not the best of quality...Is nice taking pics under the light mover...Ive been busy tring to stake these girls down....Really a tediouse job.

brick20 Great Thread JASPER...

Thanks

warisnottheanswer sadly i missed the sale but my friend didnt lol so ill be gettin a few beans from him! so as i start ill give u the link my dude!
Is a nice friend you have...give me a link wen shes running..

^Psychonaut^Look like I said I have respect and dont want to be a hater, I hope your grow is genuine and the genetics live up to some of the hype but I am just cynical of how these boards are used sometimes and cant help but to call bs, simple as that.

You shouldnt reply to it all neither otherwise it turns into a constant spam cluster f*ck 

your right i shouldnt reply to the nonsense....is just When i read negativity i dont take it to well...Im just here trying to show everyone that wants to see it.I really have looked all over for a journal.....Maybe if i would seen a poor journal i wouldnt of bought these seeds...But i didnt find one so im finding out for myself and sharing my results...

Hopefully this update makes up for a little bit of the drama.


----------



## bodazephyr (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow this is a great thread when I first heard about BCSeeds I was very sceptical about the potency of their products. It does seem very hard to believe and the price is a little out of my range so I'm very glad I can find out if these guys can live up to their hype through this thread. I cant wait to read about the outcome. I dont want to feed the flames on the rant posts prior to mine but I just want to add my 2 cents on the subject that Mad Mic was saying. 
You say that we need to be discrete about what we do but I really don't believe that... the more we hide what we do and act like we have something to hide the more it seems like we are doing something wrong. I relly don't believe I am doing anything wrong by growing and I will never be ashamed or hide what I do, that only feeds the fire to keep everyone believing marijuana is bad. Anyways keep up the great work Jasper!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the way they're looking, nice dude


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 7, 2010)

Now I feel bad Mick sorry dude but a update would be nice


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 7, 2010)

bodazephyr said:


> Wow this is a great thread when I first heard about BCSeeds I was very sceptical about the potency of their products. It does seem very hard to believe and the price is a little out of my range so I'm very glad I can find out if these guys can live up to their hype through this thread. I cant wait to read about the outcome. I dont want to feed the flames on the rant posts prior to mine but I just want to add my 2 cents on the subject that Mad Mic was saying.
> You say that we need to be discrete about what we do but I really don't believe that... the more we hide what we do and act like we have something to hide the more it seems like we are doing something wrong. I relly don't believe I am doing anything wrong by growing and I will never be ashamed or hide what I do, that only feeds the fire to keep everyone believing marijuana is bad. Anyways keep up the great work Jasper!!


Thanks bud...Now thats a proper first post...Im glad i can help enlighten wat bcseeds has to offer.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like the way they're looking, nice dude


Thats what im saying for a first time...Im sure happy with me results so far...
Thanks ill be updating more pics when i have the time to take some decent shots

jimmy130380 Now I feel bad Mick sorry dude but a update would be nice.

Last page i updated last night...


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 7, 2010)

yes you did ahhh looking good how long till they start stomping out the door(get it)


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 7, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> yes you did ahhh looking good how long till they start stomping out the door(get it)


Im hoping first week of feb.Hopefully sooner.

So my xmas order came in today..They sent 37 freebies with my order of a few packs of green crack.One thing i like is freebies....i was looking at my freebies and seen they sent me Fast ak47.I emailed them and asked them whats up.within hours they told me its a unrealeased strain and they knocked a week off its flowering time.I dont kno bout you guys but they do have a way for compensating their prices i think....once again im happy


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Green Crack was a clone only strain. I'm interested to see how those do.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 7, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> I thought Green Crack was a clone only strain. I'm interested to see how those do.



you are right green crack is clone only....


----------



## westchef (Jan 8, 2010)

Northern Lights or Skunk #1 this time to be able to manufacture seeds of Green crack.......


Bucket head said:


> you are right green crack is clone only....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 8, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Im hoping first week of feb.Hopefully sooner.
> 
> So my xmas order came in today..They sent 37 freebies with my order of a few packs of green crack.One thing i like is freebies....i was looking at my freebies and seen they sent me Fast ak47.I emailed them and asked them whats up.within hours they told me its a unrealeased strain and they knocked a week off its flowering time.I dont kno bout you guys but they do have a way for compensating their prices i think....once again im happy


 Yo in those last pics.. were those elephant? how many weeks in?


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 8, 2010)

Aparently is not clone only still......If you guys read any of my posts you woulda known that ive stated before seeing seeds in the infamous clone only green crack for a while now easy 8 months.Im sure im not the only one out there either...Besides the point if they claim its the green crack and describe the taste...and even the same flowering time as the clone version...


Yea the last pics are of the elephant.... My updates have the dates and progress as i go...Its all been posted


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 9, 2010)

mad mick the lunatic said:


> its idiots like all you guys thats going to fuck it up for everyone in case you dick heads didn't know the seedbanks are under the pump all you are doing is giving the police ammunition to close the seedbanks down you people need to learn this buisness before you enter first and most important rule dont tell anyone what your doing none of you have passed you all need to go back to square 1


 
hey asshole, do your f-------- homework, it's not illegal to sell seeds in canada, fuckin stupid ppl not ever reaslising they are not the middle of the universe


----------



## don2009 (Jan 9, 2010)

jasper very well bro very well, your in the road to success keep up the good work


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

great grow jasper me n a mate were lookin at the jedi41% beans from bcseeds im subscribed keep up the good growin mate


----------



## jflo (Jan 9, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Aparently is not clone only still......If you guys read any of my posts you woulda known that ive stated before seeing seeds in the infamous clone only green crack for a while now easy 8 months.Im sure im not the only one out there either...Besides the point if they claim its the green crack and describe the taste...and even the same flowering time as the clone version...
> 
> 
> Yea the last pics are of the elephant.... My updates have the dates and progress as i go...Its all been posted


 
awesome that the seeds made it to you jasper! gives us all hope that elepahant and oracle will be available after all..after hearing so many mixed reviews!

if you don't mind what state you in? just wondering how far into us the seeds made it from bc.

subscribed and eagerly awaiting harvest


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 9, 2010)

jflo said:


> awesome that the seeds made it to you jasper! gives us all hope that elepahant and oracle will be available after all..after hearing so many mixed reviews!
> 
> if you don't mind what state you in? just wondering how far into us the seeds made it from bc.
> 
> subscribed and eagerly awaiting harvest


this has to be the one of the best bcseeds.com review threads, I think we are all awaiting harvest!!


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 9, 2010)

i got all bc strains from bc seeds...

i just received some more traditional strains in the mail a couple days back. I will be planting them all soon as well.

right now, their new white widdow, purp elephant, and kali mist are coming along great.

soon, ill have sweet tooth, blue tooth, fast sweet dreams, thumper, a second batch of el purp and new ww, and ak 47 also...

some are traditional, some are their new ones...

if their new ones do better than the traditionals, cool

if the traditionals do better... well then, bc seeds is the cheapest best place to buy traditionals


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 10, 2010)

don2009 said:


> jasper very well bro very well, your in the road to success keep up the good work


rasclot great grow jasper me n a mate were lookin at the jedi41% beans from bcseeds im subscribed keep up the good growin mate

Thanks

jflo awesome that the seeds made it to you jasper! gives us all hope that elepahant and oracle will be available after all..after hearing so many mixed reviews!

if you don't mind what state you in? just wondering how far into us the seeds made it from bc.

subscribed and eagerly awaiting harvest

Ya If you order from bcseeds you will get your order just do as they say and you wont have a prob...Theres enough people around this site that will say the same...
There customer service is great aswell.The only thing one cant really chant about is their claims of there strains...They also guarantee delivery.I am candian so delivery is usually quick.Last time i ordered i had it in my mailbox 3 days after they recieved my money.They dont ship from bc as says on there site.

Buddreams this has to be the one of the best bcseeds.com review threads, I think we are all awaiting harvest!! 

Thanks hows your seeds doin.What did you end up planting the bluetooth or the galaxy god bud....

sherriberry i got all bc strains from bc seeds...

i just received some more traditional strains in the mail a couple days back. I will be planting them all soon as well.

right now, their new white widdow, purp elephant, and kali mist are coming along great.

soon, ill have sweet tooth, blue tooth, fast sweet dreams, thumper, a second batch of el purp and new ww, and ak 47 also...

some are traditional, some are their new ones...

if their new ones do better than the traditionals, cool

if the traditionals do better... well then, bc seeds is the cheapest best place to buy traditionals 

Feel free to post a few pics... how far along are you...Did they send you the fast ak?


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah, i got the fast ak... but have no clue what it is?

what is it? lol


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 10, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> yeah, i got the fast ak... but have no clue what it is?
> 
> what is it? lol


lol it is a unreleased version they have.They knocked a week of the flowering time ...is all i was told .
They asked me for a review when i asked them what it is.Im sure they will be releasing it shortly and more detail will be provided then.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2010)

im gonna order sum seeds from bcseeds u have to send cash in the post would they ship them to the uk?


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 10, 2010)

rasclot said:


> im gonna order sum seeds from bcseeds u have to send cash in the post would they ship them to the uk?


Im sure they send all over....sign up for the email deals...they email when stuff goes on sale.I dont kno if theres goin to be any sales for awhile tho.They also guarantee there delivery aswell on all tracked items.You wont be able to express your moneyto them but they will express it to u.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Im sure they send all over....sign up for the email deals...they email when stuff goes on sale.I dont kno if theres goin to be any sales for awhile tho.They also guarantee there delivery aswell on all tracked items.You wont be able to express your moneyto them but they will express it to u.


 soon as ive got the cash im gonna go for it cheers jasper


----------



## jflo (Jan 10, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> rasclot great grow jasper me n a mate were lookin at the jedi41% beans from bcseeds im subscribed keep up the good growin mate
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
oh i see...you are in canada. That makes sense then, its been US growers complaining about gettin ripped off. well my opinion is if Im gonna spend thousands on elephant and oracle etc I might as well fly out there and pick em up myself anyway.


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 10, 2010)

jflo said:


> oh i see...you are in canada. That makes sense then, its been US growers complaining about gettin ripped off. well my opinion is if Im gonna spend thousands on elephant and oracle etc I might as well fly out there and pick em up myself anyway.



he girls are good, got 4 blue tooth, and 1 galaxy god bud, (other 3 galaxy were male, but i'm going to go ahead and do some breeding ;p There two obvious different pheno's of the male GGB.

I am looking fwd to a feb harvest !


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 11, 2010)

1-6 elephant
7-8 something that caught my eye....


----------



## johndoecangrow (Jan 11, 2010)

good luck with the elephant grow! I hate it when people are rude to others just for the fun it. well hopefully by the end of this grow journal you can show them what 5 hundred dollars well get them(prove em wrong) I usually find you get what you pay for and from my experience its all about the strains! good luck hope you become the elephant man lol


----------



## DNB (Jan 11, 2010)

johndoecangrow said:


> good luck with the elephant grow! I hate it when people are rude to others just for the fun it. well hopefully by the end of this grow journal you can show them what 5 hundred dollars well get them(prove em wrong) I usually find you get what you pay for and from my experience its all about the strains! good luck hope you become the elephant man lol


Jasper - again, thanks for the pics. Cool too see it this far into it and again I might post some of my gear - but gosh I hate the hating! .. Ignore it bro and keep the grow going. I want to share results, but damn.....

GC - Yep, I agree the GC is NOT the GC that is clone only gear - agreed earlier too. It is GC clone X their Korean Skunk (for yield and THC) thenx something blue. I agree it is NOT GC, but I have heard so much and got it at sale and so on... Just want some new gear - there is nothing new and exciting out there - except this. 

I have perfect success on 'several' orders with more extras than I know how to handle. 

Great great extra gear - even when I tossed them a small order. So, try some traditional low rent gear to see if at least they are legit (They are...) before you hammer. 

I Read other posts that some agreed BC had ripped off others and that has been noted on their FAQ. There are sites closely named the same - and are known rips - but again I have several - and so do many others - orders with all promised and all kinds of gear extra.

YEP - I have to test it once it to see if all is as advertised. 
Yep, might be hosed, but my gear is looking very very interesting in early stages.. and finally if it were all hemp crap seeds, I would not see different and dynamic genetics like this..... 

Come on folks - be fair. You can get Power Plant for $35 here. Try it... See if they hose you before you scream they are a joke. Claims of massive THC and so on.... Well, I am skeptical too, but again I JUST gotta try it.... it is for FUN for me. Nothing else.

Please keep the thread clean - again - I will stand up and say if what I spent was a joke and this is a joke, but at least let a few post the results.... I bought all the high end gear at Sale prices. Not sure I would spent full $$$ - but alas, only test will tell. 

Love to grow it just for the fun of it.... It is a beautiful and amazingly varied species - cool ass like the Orchids I grow too. 

success to all!

peace


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 11, 2010)

to jflo..

im in the us. Ive ordered from them twice. I have had no problems.

Second order contained 90 seeds.

if customs doesnt seize that, they arent going to seize anything.

further... if you pay the extra 10 bucks, bcseeds.com guarantees delivery, or they will ship you more seeds, because they ship it canada express and can track the order, and know if it makes it or not.

you are speaking about things you dont know about and hurting other peoples opportunity because of it...


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 11, 2010)

I love this thread, i cant wait to post the smoke reports from my grow. fuck the haters, your all bitches  Atleast we put our money where our mouths are and actually grow the shit before trashing it. 

and if it's a joke, then it's on us. but fuck all you haters who just can't cough up the dough.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 12, 2010)

Jasper, your latest photos are amazing.... another few weeks and you are gonna be knee deep in great looking bud..... the resin leaf photo is stunning...

My new babies are coming along nicely and the missus thinks I am growing a jungle... On Friday I will be at the exact same age as photos I took from last grow and will post comparisons.... the White russians are amazing... due to a small boo boo, I wound up with 5 chronics again.... they too are much better than last grow... lessons learned... watch not to overwater... I am under fertilizing also... much more dialed in on temps also....

And to all the haters in Jaspers thread,,, fuck off , go start your own thread and start posting photos of what you have actually done... which I suspect is probably fuck all


----------



## gioiapura (Jan 12, 2010)

Big up to you Jasper for this journal to show them all we are still believing in the human kind....yesss....i just received my precious letter from Canada containing 20 elephant bud (10 for free) 20 elephant bud outdoor for free and 5 upstate...i'm so happy today because i got it two weeks later the expected day of delivery due to seasonal holiday everywhere...and the best part is that i ordered when the elephant bud was only 395$ (220 euro) so i've got 20 EB beans for 12 euro each.....plus plenty of freebies.
Let those heaters say bullshits more and more so we got more good beans for us........poor idiots!
Anyway i'm in the first bloom week with Blue tooth and Fast sweet dreams that was my first order to check out if this bank was legit...and it is...but still why try to convince idiot people to do something good for them? Let them fool away man!
I let you know all my results with all of this strains shortly and hope theat your ladies get bigger and bigger!
P.S. i'd like to put my review on their site like you but i'm a bit scared about my real name showed to all the people.....don't you?

Go Jasper GO!


----------



## jflo (Jan 12, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> to jflo..
> 
> im in the us. Ive ordered from them twice. I have had no problems.
> 
> ...


SHerri-

No you misunderstood me. I wasn't saying everyone got ripped off in US. Jasper and yourself are proof of success with them. I was just saying I have heard of a few growers in the US who never got their seeds and felt ripped off. Not trying to discourage anyone...quite the opposite in fact. Im interested in them more now myself after hearing this thread.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 12, 2010)

johndoecangrow said:


> good luck with the elephant grow! I hate it when people are rude to others just for the fun it. well hopefully by the end of this grow journal you can show them what 5 hundred dollars well get them(prove em wrong) I usually find you get what you pay for and from my experience its all about the strains! good luck hope you become the elephant man lol



Thanks...Im sure ill make my money back 10 fold.

DNB Jasper - again, thanks for the pics. Cool too see it this far into it and again I might post some of my gear - but gosh I hate the hating! .. Ignore it bro and keep the grow going. I want to share results, but damn.....

Glad i can help....It always nice to see others gear.Hope you share some..

sherriberry i agree...cant go wrong with the guarantee...

madcatter Jasper, your latest photos are amazing.... another few weeks and you are gonna be knee deep in great looking bud..... the resin leaf photo is stunning...

Thanks ....Im happy thus far ...i noticed my second run iis doing better as well...

gioiapura.... thanks ...I dont like leaving my real name on anything if you kno what i mean...

jflo I think sherri is just trying to say no worries if u goanna order...just pay the extra and it come....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 12, 2010)

Im surprised no one commented on the last set of pics.The fan leaf has a chute coming out of it...

1-4 are elephants 
5 is a pic of ww/st .Just thought some people want to see some of there cheaper strains.

Ill try to take pics every few days now .... seeing everyone likes bud porn...Maybe it can keep a good vibe in the room.


----------



## orod (Jan 12, 2010)

im not making fun at what you paid for seeds but can i ask why the big price deference from other other
company, im new to this and i want to make sure i get the right seeds.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 12, 2010)

orod said:


> im not making fun at what you paid for seeds but can i ask why the big price deference from other other
> company, im new to this and i want to make sure i get the right seeds.



i wanted em so i bought emThey have alot of reasonably priced strains too.My last pic is the ww/sweettooth.I like there freebies as well...All depends what your looking for i guess.I like to try new things and thats why i bought the elephant.Its there sales and freebies that keep luring me back for more...


----------



## orod (Jan 12, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> i wanted em so i bought emThey have alot of reasonably priced strains too.My last pic is the ww/sweettooth.I like there freebies as well...All depends what your looking for i guess.I like to try new things and thats why i bought the elephant.Its there sales and freebies that keep luring me back for more...


do you have any pics of your plants? i would like to see them, have you harvest from your seeds yet?

thanks for your quick reply


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 12, 2010)

orod said:


> do you have any pics of your plants? i would like to see them, have you harvest from your seeds yet?
> 
> thanks for your quick reply


 
dude... this whole thread is pics of his plants... its a grow journal. Go to page one. Then page 2, then 3, and keep going till you get back here, and youll see the plants grow in super fast motion like a time machine.

Cheers


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^i agree ^^^ what you see is where im at from seed.


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 12, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> ^^^i agree ^^^ what you see is where im at from seed.



Great pics jasper, I like the way that WW/sweet tooth is growing, one solid cola. Your going to have to let us know how it smokes!! 


To the guy asking about bcseeds and why so expensive.

The upfront cost may seem like a large fee, how ever the company is currently including free seeds from other strains for orders above 100$ for 10 seeds.

And, if you were to go to another seed bank, you will notice most of the seeds worth ordering will run 70-100$ for 5 seeds.!! 

I personally find value in getting freebies with my order. I payed 95$ for my original order and recieved 22 seeds. Thats like 4 bucks a seed, for decent (speculating) genetics.

The proof is in the grow.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 13, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> Great pics jasper, I like the way that WW/sweet tooth is growing, one solid cola. Your going to have to let us know how it smokes!!
> 
> 
> To the guy asking about bcseeds and why so expensive.
> ...


 thats right mate the proof is in the pudding the elephant is lookin good jasper cant wait to see sum fat buds on her


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 13, 2010)

rasclot said:


> thats right mate the proof is in the pudding the elephant is lookin good jasper cant wait to see sum fat buds on her



nice lookin kitty u got there ;p


----------



## blaze1camp (Jan 13, 2010)

man them things have blown up since the last time i checked in...good lookin


----------



## blackthumbs (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the journal Jasper it showed me what I needed to know, appreciate the work.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 13, 2010)

dam them girls really takin off my dude!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jan 13, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> bc genetics are known to be unstable. not knockin em, just stating a fact. they are also known to be difficult to clone. i have cloned the shit outta big bud, so i dont see a problem there.
> 
> have you thought about your plants selfing. i mean, you said it yourself, they have been stressed. its usually why they hermie, survival instinct.





jasper2478 said:


> 1-6 elephant
> 7-8 something that caught my eye....





jasper2478 said:


> Im surprised no one commented on the last set of pics.The fan leaf has a chute coming out of it...


i told you way back. the genetics are crazy! i saw the fan, out the shoot, just not til today. that plant really stretches, not good for production. its an expression on that pheno, and maybe results of environment.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 13, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> i told you way back. the genetics are crazy! i saw the fan, out the shoot, just not til today. that plant really stretches, not good for production. its an expression on that pheno, and maybe results of environment.


Is not one of the elephants is just something i noticed on one of the ladies in the garden.I do think its a bcseeds product tho....but i would have to double check.As for the stretching well i am a newbie and is my first run.I vegged with a hps so it did not help.Im seriously looking at some 300watt led lights for my veg room.I found some locally backed with a 3 year same day exchange poilicy.A local med/head shop is doing a test run so ill see what he thinks as well.Not a bad deal im thinking there only 569.99.The same day warenty is why im goin to give them a shot...im always looking at trying new things.I think 2 of these would be good for a veg room.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 13, 2010)

jasper...

from a fellow elephant zoo keeper... listen to me very carefully....

you want to buy a sunblaze t5 fluro fixture that is 4 ft long, and has 8 bulbs.

you want the veg bulbs.

then you want to put that over a GIANT rubbermaid tub.

you want to take that tub and cut about 100..... 1 7/8" holes in the LID of it, or 2" holes, but the smaller work fine...

if you dont use all the holes, its fine, just put in blank netpots and neoprene collars in the unused holes, or even use duct tape.... but the holes are there to configure the plants however you want to.

and you want to fill the tub with about 5 inches with nute water... put an air stone in there

and put a 1/2" pvc H in there, that has 12 stinkbud sprayers on it (3 on each leg of the H) mount that to a 500+gph fish tank pump...

go to the "harvest a pound every 3 weeks" thread if you dont know what im talking about. But dont stack 2 tubs on top of eachother like those idiots, and dont use the smaller tubs that they do... get the biggest ones known to man, that are about 4 ft long (same length as your light, and width... its like god invented it just for us jasper!)

and i PROMISE YOU... THERE IS NOTHING BETTER IN THIS WORLD FOR VEGING CLONES, PLANTS, SEEDLINGS... OF ANY KIND!

Plants are in 2 inch netpots with the noprene colars.

roots hang down in air and get sprayed

THe plant can grow to full size in this pot no problem...

plant and netpot can be lifted out of this lid no problem, and put in a different tub in a different room.

and once you get that done, i will tell you the secret blooming setup that has every other system on here beat... that is very similar to the setup i just described, just with less holes in the lid per tub... and 50psi aero sprayers... but not a pump in each tub anymore...

but central 50psi pump that sells for 50 bucks, and you dont need an accumulator tank! One master res, and all tubs gravity spill back to the main res in your bloom room, and you put the res outside your room and it stays cool, and you can crank up the c02 in your room and the heat to 83, and watch your plants grow ballistic.

no leds... t5s my friend, 100 plants can grow to 2 ft tall under that fixture, and the plants are healthy, and nods are super tight, and super bushy...

i promise, ive tried it all, nothing is better.

if you want to stay in dirt or hydron, thats fine too...

but nothing is better than this light for veg

230 bucks on ebay... shipped, with bulbs. Nothing touches it... please tell the chinese people to keep their led's, dont be fooled my friend


----------



## DNB (Jan 14, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> jasper...
> 
> from a fellow elephant zoo keeper... listen to me very carefully....
> 
> ...


Sherriberry, I could not agree more. I runT5's for Veg and I also have T5s in my bloom for excellent side light. LED's.... They sound great, but I have read mixed reports and again as Sherri noted, the bang for the buck - cannot beat the T5s. I also read - just reading so no personal experience - they are not all that good for bloom. 

Might want to look at HTGSupply.com - they sell on Ebay as well. Best prices I have found so far....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 14, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> jasper...
> 
> from a fellow elephant zoo keeper... listen to me very carefully....
> 
> ...


The led is just a idea ...One is put on display today at a local head shop.Im goin to wait to see how they turn out before i go buy.I have seen the t5s and i hear lots of good things on them....I kno the t5 is best proven way for now..And i will go that route next winter.As for my veg room i dropped it down to a 400 instead of a 1000 hps.It will due for now...I dont think im goin to go hydro any time soon.Maybe in a few years.I think ill stick with soil.Once i got a few grows under the belt i will then give it a shot...


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 14, 2010)

Some more pics
1-6 Elephant shots 
7-10 Kmak


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Some more pics
> 1-6 Elephant shots
> 7-10 Kmak


 lokkin good mate at wot stage in flowerin are they???
cant wait for them to fill out bet u cant either


----------



## madcatter (Jan 15, 2010)

Jasper looking good... can;t wait till you file smoke report.....


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 15, 2010)

is it just me, or is the kmac looking really nice? ;p


----------



## madcatter (Jan 15, 2010)

it is looking very good... yummy


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 15, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lokkin good mate at wot stage in flowerin are they???
> cant wait for them to fill out bet u cant either


Id have to say around a month i switched them 12/12 around dec 1st and it took a few weeks to sex ...


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 15, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Jasper looking good... can;t wait till you file smoke report.....


I cant wait to test it.....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 15, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> is it just me, or is the kmac looking really nice? ;p


The kmak is looking and smelling nice.Im just starting to put a face to my plants now.....I lost track of what was what but....going by desecription and smell of there site.Its not hard to place whats what now...

And the kmak was a freebie....Ive said it before and ill say it again....Their freebies do compensate the prices.


----------



## buckets (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello Jasper 2478

I am curious to learn how you popped your magic beans. Did you use the paper towel method or some other way?

The prices have skyrocketed at bcseeds. Have you noticed? It's the spring prices that seem to be when prices are the highest. The best sale year round seems to be during the X mas holidays. Glad I bought my Elephant Outdoors and the feminized Upstate during that sale.

Seems like your 'regular elephant' is starting to go into bud. How much soil is in each bucket do you think?

Wishing you great success.

Buckets


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 15, 2010)

i just got my seeds from bc seeds a couple weeks ago...

|the elephants are such good dna...

12/12 popped and were over an inch long by the 3rd day.

i think 3 days in the wet paper towel is the magic number... 

i think they were ready at 2!

another strain was rocking as well, i think it was sweet tooth.

but yeah, paper towel.

So far, ive had 100% germ rate with the elephants, and near that with their other strains.

I take a paper towel, fold it in half 2 times. Wet it, fold it in half again, put it between my palms and squeeze extra water, and then unfold it once, put the seeds in, fold it back again, and put it in a ziplock, and i have a panda wrap pouch i made that folds up and keeps the light out.

I put a thermometer on top of that.

I keep them in my grow room so they stay warm.

Also, this round of seeds was definately frozen as they sat in my mailbox for a day.

No problems at all there either, i let them warm up for 3 days before i put them in the paper towels.

hope this helps


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 15, 2010)

buckets said:


> Hello Jasper 2478
> 
> I am curious to learn how you popped your magic beans. Did you use the paper towel method or some other way?
> 
> ...



i had poor germ rate with the paper towel before as bcseeds claims their stocks reall fresh and just leave in water till they crack i then put in rock wool and under a dome and heat mat...Since then ive had 98% success rate.i have them in 10 gallon bags with at least 3/4 full...


----------



## buckets (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Sherriberry:

Thanks for your reply to my question. I gave a babie maker 5 of my elephant outdoors and they didn't pop for him/her. He/she didn't do the paper towel method though. I'm not sure what he/she did.

But I have 15 Elephant Outdoors left so I'm going to try the paper towel method. They're soaking in a damp paper towel now in a zip lock like you suggested.

Thanks for letting me know that 3 days was the magic number.

Have a good day!

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 15, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> i just got my seeds from bc seeds a couple weeks ago...
> 
> |the elephants are such good dna...
> 
> ...



Ya i kno my seeds wher frozen when i got mine 2....I waited a few hours and all was well


----------



## buckets (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Jasper 2478 about the bean sprouting. I don't have any type of lights at all. So I have no choice but to try the paper towel method. Thanks also for letting me know how much soil your using. Is it just soil or did you mix up a bunch of stuff? Oh, don't forget to use the back-strap molasses. The person at bc seeds says you're supposed to use it on the elephant strains.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 15, 2010)

buckets said:


> Thanks for your reply Jasper 2478 about the bean sprouting. I don't have any type of lights at all. So I have no choice but to try the paper towel method. Thanks also for letting me know how much soil your using. Is it just soil or did you mix up a bunch of stuff? Oh, don't forget to use the back-strap molasses. The person at bc seeds says you're supposed to use it on the elephant strains.


A heat mat with a humidity dome i found best to germ best 30 bucks i spent i use a regular cfl bulb for my seedlings.I have noiced that bcseeds seeds can be tricky....if u email them u will get what i said just put them in water until they crack then put them in soil or rockrool cubes...few days later they pop up...Yea im going to use molassas when i flush.I use sunshine mix 4 with advanced 3 part nutes...


----------



## DNB (Jan 16, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> ....if u email them u will get what i said just put them in water until they crack then put them in soil or rockrool cubes...few days later they pop up...QUOTE]
> 
> Good discussions. I wanted to toss out a method I use also. I used Distilled water as BC recommends. I put my seeds in a old medicine bottle to see through. I fill it about 1/3 with Distilled water and I put in about 1 teaspoon of Hydrogen Peroxide. It adds oxygen and they sprout quite quickly this way.
> 
> I have excellent success this way and usually in about 24 hours I have a little tail poking out. The KMAK freebies I have tried twice with zero germ. At least they were free!


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 16, 2010)

DNB said:


> jasper2478 said:
> 
> 
> > ....if u email them u will get what i said just put them in water until they crack then put them in soil or rockrool cubes...few days later they pop up...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## buckets (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the tips. The clear glass bottle and the peroxide in water as well as the cup of water til they crack open are things I'll try if the paper towel method doesn't work for me. It'll be day three in 2 more days and I'll pull them out of the cupboard and have a look. I have 40 KMAK 47 as well and it sounds like they're a pain in the ass. My baby maker was also given regular elephant. 4/5 popped so that's good. If I can't get my elephant outdoors to grow, then at least I'll have females of regular elephant to plant outdoors. My baby maker also has the master kush going and that popped too. Then as a Plan C, I also have the feminized Upstate for outdoors.

By the way, after this thread is completed, you guys are all welcome to my threat which I will start as the summer comes on. I hope to do a thread about elephant outdoors and maybe Upstate. We'll see what pops. So come back and search for elephant outdoors when the summer comes. Your friendly comments are most welcome.

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 16, 2010)

buckets said:


> Thanks guys for the tips. The clear glass bottle and the peroxide in water as well as the cup of water til they crack open are things I'll try if the paper towel method doesn't work for me. It'll be day three in 2 more days and I'll pull them out of the cupboard and have a look. I have 40 KMAK 47 as well and it sounds like they're a pain in the ass. My baby maker was also given regular elephant. 4/5 popped so that's good. If I can't get my elephant outdoors to grow, then at least I'll have females of regular elephant to plant outdoors. My baby maker also has the master kush going and that popped too. Then as a Plan C, I also have the feminized Upstate for outdoors.
> 
> By the way, after this thread is completed, you guys are all welcome to my threat which I will start as the summer comes on. I hope to do a thread about elephant outdoors and maybe Upstate. We'll see what pops. So come back and search for elephant outdoors when the summer comes. Your friendly comments are most welcome.
> 
> Buckets


Ill be there..... i have 20 elephant outdoor beans as freebie...i be trying them in the spring along with plenty of autos...Even the elephant outdoor sky rocketed in price....I guess they wernt lying when they said everything was goin up....Anyone see the new strains advertised?i just wonder how a 3 grand pack of seeds would grow...next years xmas sale i guess...


----------



## buckets (Jan 16, 2010)

I definitely raised an eyebrow when I saw the prices at bc seeds a few days ago. It's pre-spring prices. The person working there warned us that they'd be going up. That's quite a price though for regular elephant at $995 for ten seeds and $895 for ten elephant outdoors. But at least we know when the best time to buy is now. During the X mas sale time.

I definitely want to find out if the claim of massive poundage from th elephant outdoors is in fact true. We won't know until the summer finishes though. I'm looking forward to the journey.

Buckets


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 16, 2010)

buckets said:


> I definitely want to find out if the claim of massive poundage from th elephant outdoors is in fact true. We won't know until the summer finishes though. I'm looking forward to the journey.
> 
> Buckets


 
I second that, i can't wait till alot of people start growing this stuff!!


----------



## DNB (Jan 16, 2010)

buckets said:


> I definitely raised an eyebrow when I saw the prices at bc seeds a few days ago. It's pre-spring prices. The person working there warned us that they'd be going up. That's quite a price though for regular elephant ........
> 
> Buckets


Yeah, Ouch. Big jump on everything. Was kind of bummed to see all strains jump this much... Got some great gear before the sale, but wanted to try others as well....


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 16, 2010)

DNB said:


> Yeah, Ouch. Big jump on everything. Was kind of bummed to see all strains jump this much... Got some great gear before the sale, but wanted to try others as well....


 
not only did prices jump, but i think they are sold out of elephant.

el purp is now 995... i guess my last order made it scarce


----------



## buckets (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah. Cool guys. It's nice to see so many adventurous BC seeds people. I'm calling out to every person out there who has elephant outdoors for this coming summer. If you want to grow it outside, come and be apart of the outdoor elephant thread. Check back during the summer.

There's a lot of people who have ordered seeds from BC seeds and who have stayed quiet. If you want to join a community, here it is.

Negative people need not be apart of this journey.

Especially those who haven't even ordered from BC seeds.com

You don't have the right to bitch unless you've ordered from them. Then we'll be open to listening to your views.

So far though, I have met a lot of customers that have ended up with their order and free seeds of strong quantity and quality.

Our threads need to support one another so rock on everyone.

Buckets


----------



## buckets (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Boys and Girls:

So I have some good news. I checked my paper towel and I've had 10/10 Elephant Outdoor seeds pop. Most excellent news!


----------



## Dwight D. Schrute (Jan 17, 2010)

buckets said:


> Hello Boys and Girls:
> 
> So I have some good news. I checked my paper towel and I've had 10/10 Elephant Outdoor seeds pop. Most excellent news!


start a journal bro


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 18, 2010)

All elephant


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 18, 2010)

/drool looking great


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 18, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> /drool looking great


Thanks... They smell as good as they look


----------



## don2009 (Jan 18, 2010)

yoooooooo that looks like its going to be FIRE!! I hope so I will save up for that.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jan 18, 2010)

wow they gettin big thats whats up! great job my dude!


----------



## buckets (Jan 18, 2010)

So Jasper:

Are you able to foresee yourself with a big yield from this strain of Elephant? It's still to early to tell for me. Are there any smells?

Thanks for posting those pictures.

Keep on trucking along!

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 18, 2010)

buckets said:


> So Jasper:
> 
> Are you able to foresee yourself with a big yield from this strain of Elephant? It's still to early to tell for me. Are there any smells?
> 
> ...



Hopin for a big yeild ...the elephants seeming like a dense budd.A real sweet ctrus smell.The smell is noticable thats forsure....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was looking over the girls today and i spotted a seed laying on a leaf so i looked harder and i found some seeds that look to be done to me they practically fell right off besides the one.My gues is from my elephant male that i left in the room a few days longer.Needless to say ive found seeds that look viable and good to me on 3 elephants and the kmak.Same kmak posted below i thought id give another peak.I posted the seeds aswell...I wonder how bad this would effect yield and potency...Regarless i still think they are looking great.One thing forsure...Il have a better opinion when the clones run thru...
1-4 update on kmak
5 Seeds that wiiling came off the kmak 
6 Seeds from 3 diff elephants
7 shots of both seeds together....The elephant seeds are smaller than the kmak.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 19, 2010)

Good news you have some more of the genetics... bad news those particular blooms are pretty much toast... hopefully not all buds got infected er .... pollinated...


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 19, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Good news you have some more of the genetics... bad news those particular blooms are pretty much toast... hopefully not all buds got infected er .... pollinated...


well i wanted the seeds...they still look great all things considering.I kno my second run will run way smoother....


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sucks man, i'm sorry.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah, these strains make balls super quick, you gotta check em hard every morning and every night, or else you are toast. I caught a plant that i swear i checked the day before, and when i caught it, it was COVERED in balls, i got it out asap... the balls werent open or that big, but still... it blew my mind how fast they come on.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 19, 2010)

on a brighter note...

selling the seeds at half cost would still get you 500 bucks for 10 of them.

hell... forget selling weed, start a seedbank... think if you let the plant polinate over and over instead of just that once...

youd have over 100 seeds per plant prob.

Thats 5000 bucks a plant.

spshhh, what are we thinking?


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 20, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> on a brighter note...
> 
> selling the seeds at half cost would still get you 500 bucks for 10 of them.
> 
> ...


They did not self pollinate....just to be clear....i left my elephant male in a little longer than i should of.... i though i was good but apparently not...I also had some hermies bust open a few weeks back but those wernt bc seeds genes that hermied ....And they wouldnt of been able to finish .So it must be my elephant male.All in all i wanted seeds this run...im not reall worried bout losing some weight ...I think they are still looking great...I figured id pull all the seeds i seen that were finished so they can concentrate on budding more...i have clones so i would rather get the seeds off my first pull.Clones will veg until these harvest so they will be a good size and make up for my first run....with the clones i have the europhioa rapido fantisco more kmak and big mamma goin.I switched europhia into flower yesterday...the eurohia i will be seeding as well but i will take much more caution in the procedure.

some shots of the europhia rapido fantastico taken the otherday.I dont remeber when i planted them but has been over a month im sure.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 20, 2010)

wow, what part of the world do you live?

if you want to trade a couple beans or even clones, pm me.


----------



## Dwight D. Schrute (Jan 20, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> wow, what part of the world do you live?
> 
> if you want to trade a couple beans or even clones, pm me.


lol, i personally would drive a long ways to get seeds or even clones, and pay too.... and be soo happy


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dwight D. Schrute said:


> lol, i personally would drive a long ways to get seeds or even clones, and pay too.... and be soo happy


Sorry guys ....I have no need to make money off the seeds... i only have a few right now and have plans on growing them out..


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 20, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Sorry guys ....I have no need to make money off the seeds... i only have a few right now and have plans on growing them out..


Requesting materials of questionable legality in an open forum? 

 Bad form.


----------



## Dwight D. Schrute (Jan 20, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> Requesting materials of questionable legality in an open forum?
> 
> Bad form.


i requested nothing just said i would make that kind of commitment as a sign of my intrigue for this strain, as apposed to sherri who asked if he was close, meaning i was willing to go the extra mile that is all, maybe some people should re read what was written.... wasnt aware i had to spell everything out.


----------



## Buddreams (Jan 21, 2010)

Dwight D. Schrute said:


> i requested nothing just said i would make that kind of commitment as a sign of my intrigue for this strain, as apposed to sherri who asked if he was close, meaning i was willing to go the extra mile that is all, maybe some people should re read what was written.... wasnt aware i had to spell everything out.


lol, _*care less, *_ my friend.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 23, 2010)

update time ......even the bottoms branches are looking great.....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 23, 2010)

Man she looks great how long did you veg for again?(too many pages to go back)
haven't repped ya yet for this you deserve it !


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> Man she looks great how long did you veg for again?(too many pages to go back)
> haven't repped ya yet for this you deserve it !




I vegged them around 40 days...then took a few weeks for them to sex.I had a heat issue at that time my temps were to cold so it prolly put me back there.I think their starting to look great ....All things considering...I have already pulled viable seeds off these girls...The seeds are ripe and were falling out already.


----------



## blowindownallday (Jan 24, 2010)

So what happened?


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 24, 2010)

blowindownallday said:


> So what happened?




all is in my journal......nice first post


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just some pics...
1-4 WWxSweettooth
5-7 Kmak


----------



## bodazephyr (Jan 26, 2010)

About how tall would you say the elephant plants are for 40 days of veg. I really cant find a comparison to tell how tall they are. Also how many days are you into this total? Im asking becuase i just want to compare to mine since im very new to all this.


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 26, 2010)

i dont mean to jump in, but do you mean how tall, like in inches? i was't understanding what you meant because you said you couldent find comparision; I'm high!! lol


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 26, 2010)

bodazephyr said:


> About how tall would you say the elephant plants are for 40 days of veg. I really cant find a comparison to tell how tall they are. Also how many days are you into this total? Im asking becuase i just want to compare to mine since im very new to all this.


my light hangs at around seven ft 
and they fit just right under them now ...
Some got to tall ..so i just bent the stem in half half to cut them down in size...this pic was taken last week..
id say between 5-6 ft....never grabed a tape measure to see there size as they are big enough 
.


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 26, 2010)

BC SEEDS are having a sale, i thought maybe the people on this journel might like to know that.


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 26, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> BC SEEDS are having a sale, i thought maybe the people on this journel might like to know that.


Ya i recieved a email....just wasnt goin to say anything.....if u kno what i mean.Regardless im all ordered out @the moment...I think ill be good on seeds for awhile now....I still have most my last order just waiting for the chance to see light....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 29, 2010)

heres some more pics all elephant.Im thinking she is goin to be some nice smoke....Even for being knocked up.....
Prolly stating flush on sunday goin to flush for 2 weeks then chop.....Anyone have any cooments?If i should wait another week try and let these girls pack on more or just flush them....Im noticing more and more seeds ready....if i leave it go to long will it mess my seeds up?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 29, 2010)

They dont look ready for chop in two weeks. How far along are they? Dont worry about the seeds. They'll often just fall out of the calyx's when ripe. If you're really worried, you can always give the plant a bit of a shaking and they'll start to fall out.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 29, 2010)

I knew BC was fraud. I dont see know 1250 sqaure metre


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 29, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> They dont look ready for chop in two weeks. How far along are they? Dont worry about the seeds. They'll often just fall out of the calyx's when ripe. If you're really worried, you can always give the plant a bit of a shaking and they'll start to fall out.


Well they i started sexing them around dec 1st but i had a major heat problem for around 2 weeks before i figured it out...As a result it took them forever to show.I think the temp was in the 50s wen i had heat prob...so overall id say roughly a month and a half give or take .... For the plants i put in after my heat problem im noticing them off to a faster start already....Thanks
ill wait it out ....


----------



## jasper2478 (Jan 29, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> I knew BC was fraud. I dont see know 1250 sqaure metre


ya i dont see 1250 either ...but i also do see knocked up broads at an early age....Im sure this is goin to have some sort of consequence....Regardless my round 2 is goin to be intense....Think 70 of these ladies.....around a 1ftto a ft and a half currently vegging.Ill give them a reall test...where theres no pollen around...you also have to take into consideration this be my first grow aswell...Im still learning and im sure ive done things to my plants that many others wouldnt....Im happy to get this far ....And will be much happier when i get to chop these....


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 3, 2010)

Good Job on the grow so far but from what I see, It doesnt look like these plants will yeild what www.bcseeds.com claims they will yeild. Also bcseeds say that elephant bud can go to 34% potency, ok I call bs on that because if it was I imagine it would have won the cannabis cup at least 10 times, also that means it is twice as strong as White Widow and I doubt that. But saying what I have said I believe you are doing a great job on the plants and who knows those buds could swell to 3-4 times the size they are now and look like a snow ball. Also since it is a High yeilding strain make sure you keep the humidity down because big dense buds are prone to mould and bud rot. Can you get some close ups of the buds with the flash on so we can see the trichomes development.


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 3, 2010)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Good Job on the grow so far but from what I see, It doesnt look like these plants will yeild what www.bcseeds.com claims they will yeild. Also bcseeds say that elephant bud can go to 34% potency, ok I call bs on that because if it was I imagine it would have won the cannabis cup at least 10 times, also that means it is twice as strong as White Widow and I doubt that. But saying what I have said I believe you are doing a great job on the plants and who knows those buds could swell to 3-4 times the size they are now and look like a snow ball. Also since it is a High yeilding strain make sure you keep the humidity down because big dense buds are prone to mould and bud rot. Can you get some close ups of the buds with the flash on so we can see the trichomes development.



Thanks.....ya they dont loo like im goin to yeildanything clse to wat they say...They are looking dense tho and im sure they have lots more growing to do yet....
I have like 47% humidy at the moment..
I dont have a fancy camra....or even a camera with a flash......I use a camcorder and just zoom in on it....Is sometimes difficult to get a steadyshot but i tried....
Overall i cant wait to chop these girls....


----------



## garthsr (Feb 3, 2010)

jasper, nice grow. i never post before but i thought it was time. i have been watching this grow from the start. as i to have some elephant bud seeds. i live in the states and i did get mine. allthough it took a long time. nervana is much faster. that said bc seeds did not scam me. but as for the seeds i will be growing mine when i get back home i'm in the philippines now. sorry to see how much crap you put up with on this journal. what i'm saying to the haters if you dont like this jouranl be a man and change the chanal dont give crap to the man its hard enough to share grow. again thank you jasper nice job


----------



## westchef (Feb 3, 2010)

i smoked some dank in the phillipines back in the day...Subic bay and manilla..

You should bring some seed back with you...Mail them to your cousins house from there shit!!!!!!!!


garthsr said:


> jasper, nice grow. i never post before but i thought it was time. i have been watching this grow from the start. as i to have some elephant bud seeds. i live in the states and i did get mine. allthough it took a long time. nervana is much faster. that said bc seeds did not scam me. but as for the seeds i will be growing mine when i get back home i'm in the philippines now. sorry to see how much crap you put up with on this journal. what i'm saying to the haters if you dont like this jouranl be a man and change the chanal dont give crap to the man its hard enough to share grow. again thank you jasper nice job


----------



## madcatter (Feb 4, 2010)

Jasper they are coming along nicely.... how many days in flower now?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Feb 4, 2010)

they look great. in those pics they look about to get PLUMP.
three and a half weeks or so?


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 4, 2010)

garthsr said:


> jasper, nice grow. i never post before but i thought it was time. i have been watching this grow from the start. as i to have some elephant bud seeds. i live in the states and i did get mine. allthough it took a long time. nervana is much faster. that said bc seeds did not scam me. but as for the seeds i will be growing mine when i get back home i'm in the philippines now. sorry to see how much crap you put up with on this journal. what i'm saying to the haters if you dont like this jouranl be a man and change the chanal dont give crap to the man its hard enough to share grow. again thank you jasper nice job


Thanks ....Now thats a first a post if i ever seen one...The elephant is a nice plant ....Im sure your going to enjoy it...I kno i cant wait to try some...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 4, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Jasper they are coming along nicely.... how many days in flower now?


My guess would be around 50 days give or take....My whole heat ordeal really set me back....Further than id like to admit. Im thinking the end of the month a these girls wil be chopped...Really they have no choice ...i have no choice but to making room for my others....My veg room is so full i cant even get in the room without removing some girls to make a path...There all over a foot some almost 2 if not more....it looks like ill have to turn my veg room into a flower room....I have pictures taken for my clones as they grow and all my other girls including the europhia rapdido,big mama,wonder women fast ak,and green crack...But i will not be showing those in this journal...
All the other girls are not journal worthy yet...imgoin to wait till i can show them off...I really think im off to a better start on my second round....I think im getting away from soil as well....I think im goin to try just straight perilite if anyone knows of any useful links please post...Im trying to scrape all the info on it as i can.....


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 4, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> they look great. in those pics they look about to get PLUMP.
> three and a half weeks or so?


Ya i think their goin to fill out nice....im pushin for the end of the month


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres some pics of wwxsw...I am thinking of flushing her after one more feeding...Any debate on it?I plan on 2 week flushes phed water with mollasaes nothing else...
Ill bump my thread later with some kmak pics update....


----------



## buckets (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Jasper:

Hey man, I think I may have figured out why you're not looking at a big yield. I invite anyone and everyone to correct me if I am wrong here but I believe that we're supposed to take into consideration that the root system is pretty much equal to the size of the actual plant.

If you have a genetic that has promised a big yield, you still have to provide enough room for the roots to grow large. If you want 4 pounds per plant, which is what I'm hearing Regular Elephant can do, then you still need to give it a huge ass container for the roots. I'm talking an every day garbage bucket with some drill holes at the bottom of it so the water can run out of it.

Try it out of your next grow. Rapido fantastico also has a big yield so see if a garbage bucket of good soil mix increases your yield.

Your soil mix is also important. I just posted a question in the outdoor growing section about chicken manure and worm castings. I'd like to know what people think about these ingredients in our soil mix.

Thanks Jasper.

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 4, 2010)

buckets said:


> Hi Jasper:
> 
> Hey man, I think I may have figured out why you're not looking at a big yield. I invite anyone and everyone to correct me if I am wrong here but I believe that we're supposed to take into consideration that the root system is pretty much equal to the size of the actual plant.
> 
> ...


10 gallon grow bags they have lot of soil....
Im switching to straight perilite after i finish all the soil...I feel ya on the root thing tho i kno that it is getting tight in their....Be sucking water like crazy....I hear perilite is the way to go tho....I think it would give you more of a root system as well....If you kno of any useful links to perilite grows please let me kno ...


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 4, 2010)

What your talking about are hempy buckets. And they don't really produce more than any other method but they are pretty easy to maintain if you know what your plants need when they need it because you are supplying all the nutes as needed . BTW If you go this route I would use a perilite/vermiculite mix because perilite doesn't retain water well and will not work as well on its own. You can google hempy buckets to see other grows but here are a couple threads that may help you.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/158397-dagamblers-4k-hps-99-plant.html

You can also search around this site Im sure some other people are hempy grows here. Anyways hope this helps


----------



## buckets (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Nick Nasty...

Could you or anyone please educate myself and others about what the differences are between: perilite/vermiculite?

I've asked several ganja friends of mine and they don't know either.

Can I get both of them at a hydroponics store or where can I get the stuff?

Jasper...since you're growing in soil...big container of some kind with holes in the bottom and think of a good soil mix is what I'm using this summer outdoors. My own research on the net has told me to go with lots of organic soil, sand, and one or both of worm castings and chicken shit. With hydro crystal for outdoors since it gets hot...and the crystal holds water. Plus the perilite/vermiculite mix. Just so you know what I'm going to do with my elephant outdoor strain.

Wishing you well,

Buckets


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 4, 2010)

Perlite is hard and porous and holds a lot of air 
Vermiculite is kind of soft and spongy and retains a good amount of water

You use perlite to add air to your medium and vermiculite to add water retention to your medium
and yes you can get them both at your local hydro store
Here are a couple pics

Perlite






Vermiculite


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 4, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> What your talking about are hempy buckets. And they don't really produce more than any other method but they are pretty easy to maintain if you know what your plants need when they need it because you are supplying all the nutes as needed . BTW If you go this route I would use a perilite/vermiculite mix because perilite doesn't retain water well and will not work as well on its own. You can google hempy buckets to see other grows but here are a couple threads that may help you.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/158397-dagamblers-4k-hps-99-plant.html
> ...


Thanks i didnt kno where to start...Ill look into the vermiculite as well but talking to the hydro guy....He said all perilite is the way to go ....it wont bother me if i have to water them every 2 days...Or every day if need be...I was told perilite holds enough for 2 days....but will look into the whole idea before i jump into it...


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 4, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Thanks i didnt kno where to start...Ill look into the vermiculite as well but talking to the hydro guy....He said all perilite is the way to go ....it wont bother me if i have to water them every 2 days...Or every day if need be...I was told perilite holds enough for 2 days....but will look into the whole idea before i jump into it...


Your hydro guy is dumb, imo. It wont hold enough water to last two days on large plants. Hempy buckets with just perlite suck dick.

Go check out some grows using only perlite, and you'll see the plants growing very slowly until the roots finally hit the reservoir. Thats with 6 or so hand waterings a day..

Perlite also doesnt hold onto nutes for shit, so another knock on it. Vermiculite goes hand in hand with perlite for that type of grow. Retains water, and nutrients.


----------



## buckets (Feb 4, 2010)

Just wanted to write in and say thanks to Nick Nasty for that bit of information.

Very helpful!

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 5, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Your hydro guy is dumb, imo. It wont hold enough water to last two days on large plants. Hempy buckets with just perlite suck dick.
> 
> Go check out some grows using only perlite, and you'll see the plants growing very slowly until the roots finally hit the reservoir. Thats with 6 or so hand waterings a day..
> 
> Perlite also doesnt hold onto nutes for shit, so another knock on it. Vermiculite goes hand in hand with perlite for that type of grow. Retains water, and nutrients.


Thanks ill take your guys word on it ....Regardless i will be doin all the research i can on it before i switch over


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 5, 2010)

Kmak....i think shes doin great....any opinions?Ive already pulled at least 30 seeds off her....So far im thinking the wwXsw will be my first girl to get chopped....


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 5, 2010)

not sure about the chicken compost, but i mixed my soil last week and i used worm castings, bat guano, and shrimp compost, all nice words for shit, lol. It has enough nutes for prob a month of veg already in it, check my sig for my grow journel, i took pics of what i used


----------



## zeta20 (Feb 5, 2010)

first time i heard of bcseeds they have good studd. after my first grow-op i want to get some ferminized orange bud looks great.
thoses thoses plants look great cant wait to harvest.


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 5, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> not sure about the chicken compost, but i mixed my soil last week and i used worm castings, bat guano, and shrimp compost, all nice words for shit, lol. It has enough nutes for prob a month of veg already in it, check my sig for my grow journel, i took pics of what i used


ill check it out....the reason that i want to switch over from soil is i hear if i go the perlite route ill have less chance of bugs ....Ive been lucky so far and is winter so that help too.Soil is dirty as well shit gets tracked everywhere...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 5, 2010)

zeta20 said:


> first time i heard of bcseeds they have good studd. after my first grow-op i want to get some ferminized orange bud looks great.
> thoses thoses plants look great cant wait to harvest.


Thanks bcseeds.com is expensiver than others but if u hit them when they have sales then its not that bad...aI cant wait either


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Jasper it doesn't look as though the yeild will be what BC claims, but maybe the buzz will make up for it. They still look pretty nice bro. Good job. Lot of dedication to keep this journal up. I sure didn't do it with mine.


----------



## sherriberry (Feb 10, 2010)

how tall did your elephants get jasper?

Im trying to figure out which strain is which in my grow, and i got some free KM's and im trying to figrue out if the big tall bushy plants are the elephants, i think they are.


----------



## sakhalchea (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG! 500 dollars for seeds?? dude you could have paid 150$ and lied to the doctor and get a medical card and buy clones for 10$ LMAO you made my day hahaha


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 10, 2010)

sakhalchea said:


> OMG! 500 dollars for seeds?? dude you could have paid 150$ and lied to the doctor and get a medical card and buy clones for 10$ LMAO you made my day hahaha


 
i'm sure he would not of got this strain


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 10, 2010)

chiefbootknocker said:


> Well Jasper it doesn't look as though the yeild will be what BC claims, but maybe the buzz will make up for it. They still look pretty nice bro. Good job. Lot of dedication to keep this journal up. I sure didn't do it with mine.


Deidication is right... even kno i wont hit the yeild im still satisfied i kno this smoke will be great.... Thanks...should be finishing up quick started flushing need to get these girls chopped i have so many clones just waiting....i


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 10, 2010)

sherriberry said:


> how tall did your elephants get jasper?
> 
> Im trying to figure out which strain is which in my grow, and i got some free KM's and im trying to figrue out if the big tall bushy plants are the elephants, i think they are.


my tallest would be pic 5 i had to bend her in easrly flower she woulda been a epushing 6 ftt...Pic 7 should give you a better estimate...i think they fall under the meduim range...I like the km shes really a nice plant....Harvest is coming close....ill be sure to let u kno of the feedback on all ...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 10, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> i'm sure he would not of got this strain


im sure your right


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 10, 2010)

this the elephant? got a lot of colas on it. nice.


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this the elephant? got a lot of colas on it. nice.


that thing is a BEEEEASSSTT!! lol holy sh*t!!!!


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this the elephant? got a lot of colas on it. nice.


Yea she woulda been my taslles but i bent her and tied her down....I dont think ill do that again though ....she took awhile to recover... Thanks

autoflowa that thing is a BEEEEASSSTT!! lol holy sh*t!!!! 
Lol yea i think shes goin to do just fine


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 11, 2010)

its so tall tho
you should get some pics when the lights are off


----------



## ^Psychonaut^ (Feb 12, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> its so tall tho
> you should get some pics when the lights are off


Yeah, enough of those pics with the lights on, show us some color


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 12, 2010)

Plant does look nice and big, definetely would like to see some up close pic's without the lights. Im figuring that is the elephant bud that has the outrageous price tag from bc, I'll never buy it but still interested to see the quality/yield you get. I wish you the best, Peace!


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 12, 2010)

These are the best i can do .... im not willing to turn off a light in my room or carry them upstairs for some pics....so please just bare with what i post....


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the pics are great. I've been waiting a while to see a good journal on one of these strains so thanks for doing this. You can get some big yielding plants from almost any breeder, the question is are they big yielding AND extreme potency. What is the smell like? Elephant?


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 12, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> I think the pics are great. I've been waiting a while to see a good journal on one of these strains so thanks for doing this. You can get some big yielding plants from almost any breeder, the question is are they big yielding AND extreme potency. What is the smell like? Elephant?


Is hard to say what the yeild will be .....When i look at the buds i see a white to them....Their frosting up more everyday... They have a citrus smell so far....ill give a better desciption when their cured.....


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)

nice grow dude i ordered jedi 41 they just broke ground this morning


----------



## buckets (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Jasper:

Can you clarify something for me please? I'm confused by thinking that the elephant (regular) that you bought became pollinated by males and your crop went to seed. Is that correct or did I miss something back a few pages in your journal?

If I did misunderstand, are you just growing regular elephant or was there a few other BC strains that you're about to harvest? You're close to cropping out right? If so, that's awesome!

I just got elephant purple thanks to that seed sale.

Best wishes towards you and your grow.

Buckets


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 13, 2010)

The pics look good, cant wait to see how those buds swell up last couple of weeks, you know of any other journals for bcseeds more expensive strains? There just isnt that much information out there about there own breeding projects. Again wish you the best, take care, peace


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 13, 2010)

buckets said:


> Hi Jasper:
> 
> Can you clarify something for me please? I'm confused by thinking that the elephant (regular) that you bought became pollinated by males and your crop went to seed. Is that correct or did I miss something back a few pages in your journal?
> 
> ...


im getting close the white widowxsweettooth will be cut any day now....shes nice and ripe i think ....i could let her go longer but i need some smoke....You are right my girls are knocked up im expecting lots of seeds...
Pic #14 on my lasst post of the previos page is a pic of a budd that will be full of them...Ill find a good home for the seeds Some pics of the girl that im planning to give the chop too really quick...


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 13, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> at least i got stuff u havent smoked nor will because your to cheap to find out for yourself.


lol, i took a bunch of clones from my buddies best, and mothered em... ended up taking about 200 more clones and those have been making their way through Los Angeles...

will be interesting to see how yours compare.

but yeah... you can get 'em for $15.00 now in clubs... so I encourage all people to get 'em and grow some for yourself so you can judge whether they're gimmick or not.


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 13, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> lol, i took a bunch of clones from my buddies best, and mothered em... ended up taking about 200 more clones and those have been making their way through Los Angeles...
> 
> will be interesting to see how yours compare.
> 
> but yeah... you can get 'em for $15.00 now in clubs... so I encourage all people to get 'em and grow some for yourself so you can judge whether they're gimmick or not.


 Thanks for the support and stepping up....Im sure your word will go alot further than mine would or will...I kno im getting excited...I kno im truley goin to enjoy this smoke...


----------



## buckets (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Jasper:

Well those elephant seeds I'm quite sure will be of interest to your friends in the ganja community! You should be able to recoup your money and then some!

BC seeds tends to ask people not to do internet posts. The person there mainly goes by customer referral. The reason is said to be about wanting to keep a low profile. There was a question about whether or not there are any other threads/forums on the more expensive strains at bc seeds. My belief is that Jasper is the first person to actually do a grow journal for a strain from BC seeds and I think that's important. Elephant regular is getting quite the reputation so for the customers out there who buy this strain, I think for us, a grow journal is a wise move. Shows us what we're going to be buying.

I hope to be doing one on elephant outdoor and maybe Upstate this coming summer but we will see how it all pans out. If you can make your money back through selling some of those elephant seeds Jasper, so long as they're 100% elephant regular, and not mixed with anything else, then you've had a successful grow in my opinion. There's more than way to make a buck with ganja plants.

Good going Jasper. 

Buckets


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 13, 2010)

buckets said:


> Hi Jasper:
> 
> Well those elephant seeds I'm quite sure will be of interest to your friends in the ganja community! You should be able to recoup your money and then some!
> 
> ...


Yea i alreasdy gave some beans to the local med dispencery guy asround here.
I dont have a need to make $$$ off my seeds that would just be a selfish act i find...I agree with the barter system but have no need to make money from seeds.I kno after i had a hermi bust in my garden i labeled a few branches and heavily pollinated certain spots and plants.....It may of also been this pollen that spread around....is just wen i seen hermie sacks i panicked...i caught the hermie before it had anytime for serious impact....As i realized now....But their is some other possible traits in their as well....Beside the point the hermies that busted open where a big yeilder as well so im not worried ill be able to spot what pheno is what...I also saved some pollen for a date with a clone...Im more in this for my personal needs than making money...I am continuously looking at more strains as i go....I dont think a guy could possibly have to many can they?


Bluffincali if you find any journal let me kno ....I dont think id do a journal of the expensiver strains..... to much negativity around....


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Yea i alreasdy gave some beans to the local med dispencery guy asround here.
> I dont have a need to make $$$ off my seeds that would just be a selfish act i find...I agree with the barter system but have no need to make money from seeds.I kno after i had a hermi bust in my garden i labeled a few branches and heavily pollinated certain spots and plants.....It may of also been this pollen that spread around....is just wen i seen hermie sacks i panicked...i caught the hermie before it had anytime for serious impact....As i realized now....But their is some other possible traits in their as well....Beside the point the hermies that busted open where a big yeilder as well so im not worried ill be able to spot what pheno is what...I also saved some pollen for a date with a clone...Im more in this for my personal needs than making money...I am continuously looking at more strains as i go....I dont think a guy could possibly have to many can they?
> 
> 
> Bluffincali if you find any journal let me kno ....I dont think id do a journal of the expensiver strains..... to much negativity around....


 hey jasper i have ordered the jedi 41% x 10 from bcseeds.com i sent the money £200 cash in the post all wrapped up like they said last friday n guess wot???????
7 days after sendin the cash my order is no longer pending n they have recived the cash n the order has been shipped along with 30 extra free beans we sent an extra £8 coz it come to £192 n couldn send coins they were on sale from £575 im gonna do a journal aswell cant wait we will see if its as good as they reckonras


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 14, 2010)

post a link when u get those beans i just got the same ones


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


> hey jasper i have ordered the jedi 41% x 10 from bcseeds.com i sent the money £200 cash in the post all wrapped up like they said last friday n guess wot???????
> 7 days after sendin the cash my order is no longer pending n they have recived the cash n the order has been shipped along with 30 extra free beans we sent an extra £8 coz it come to £192 n couldn send coins they were on sale from £575 im gonna do a journal aswell cant wait we will see if its as good as they reckonras


Good to hear ...make sure u send me a link when your journals started...They dont mess around with with delivery...Im always impressed with the short delay it takes to send the money and recieve the beans....Id be looking in the mailbox daily.....lol. Hope you get some good freebies.I like the kmaks im sure youll get these aswell..dont hesitate to plant these with your jedi....Heres some more recent kmak pics....I defiantly cant wait to try her...Best of luck on your grow


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 14, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> post a link when u get those beans i just got the same ones


I missed your last post....my bad.
same goes for you if you got kmak as a freebie.Are you growing under led if so hows your results i dont see a journal for you...Ive been looking into leds i just want to try them out....I found a killer deal 569.00 canadian for 300 watters 5 band or something like that...I still havent went and checked them out im waiting for awhile he has a test grow displayed @ a local for the public.If i like what i see im buying 6 and will try them for myself.Id like to kno if the jedi is good under led.....Stay safe


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 14, 2010)

i have no journal as i will not post pics but i use i 400 hps and 600 watts led and man the sugar is un real thc production under led is way up in my op oh i did get k mak but im not germing her i wanna do all jedi so i will take whatever females i get mother them to give me a wack of clones flower them out as my clones veg then fill all four of my 4x4 ebb and flo tabels with it and thats the plan


----------



## Buddreams (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are some pics of the BC Seeds Blue tooth @ 56 days in.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 16, 2010)

Jasper man yur stuff is looking good.... wish you great smoke and heavy yeilds... my next crop should be coming down some time next week... and then it looks like purple kush and more white russian.


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 17, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> Here are some pics of the BC Seeds Blue tooth @ 56 days in.



Looking good ....im sure intrested in how she turns out let me kno


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 17, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Jasper man yur stuff is looking good.... wish you great smoke and heavy yeilds... my next crop should be coming down some time next week... and then it looks like purple kush and more white russian.


I cut my wwXsweettooth the other day....just waiting for her to dry some more...apearsa to be like 2 zips...im sure it will tie me down for a week until i chop the elpephant.Heres some pics taken yesterday.The one girl has gotten really top heavy had to retie her up.


----------



## Cereall (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW looking great!

I almost picked up this strain myself, but chose something else

I am currently growing Euphoria Rapido right now and just about to harvest Tighty Whitey and Big Green within 2 weeks

Glad to see a few others growing BC genetics and pleased with them, i got great strong genetics that grew tight nodes and covered in crystals now. Have tried seeds from other places but most please with BC... if you have the means to afford or want to try their seeds, must go with them

I'm going to start a grow journal for Euphoria and cant wait to see how yours harvests and smokes! was thinking about picking up elephant or jedi or elephant purple next sale, if there is one

but sweet grow and can't wait for even more updates...

oh, do you have a real high powered microscope so you can get a close up on the trichomes so can harvest at right time?
mine looked ready last week to the eye, but i waited until trichomes were ready and the plants just had a big growth spurt and decided to go another week or 2 so make sure you can look at those trichomes real good and pick when shes ready!!


----------



## sizzilky (Feb 25, 2010)

bet u a dollar that elephant turns hermi


----------



## don2009 (Feb 25, 2010)

sizzilky said:


> bet u a dollar that elephant turns hermi


You mean you wish it turn hermi? Hater! Why would you say that.


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Feb 25, 2010)

don2009 said:


> You mean you wish it turn hermi? Hater! Why would you say that.


 
second that ..what flavor of haterade are you drinking!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 25, 2010)

A little late for it to make a difference either way  want to see finished product already.


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

sizzilky said:


> bet u a dollar that elephant turns hermi


Damn you must be a high roller....A dollars to rich for my blood....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 25, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Damn you must be a high roller....A dollars to rich for my blood....


 Burned

lol that's classic right there. Plus rep


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

i took off a sampler off a few of them waiting for them to dry...(will post a pic up when dry)Im thinking the one in pic 18 and on will be cut around sunday.I really need to make room for all the clones that are in flower now.One thing is forsure they have been flowering now 2 months now.I figure around 10 weeks sunday.It is time...They have been flushing with mollasass for over a week...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> Burned
> 
> lol that's classic right there. Plus rep


lol ... hope you like the pics...took me forever to upload...most pics were taken monday....i figured i would wait till i seen activity to post


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 25, 2010)

hell yeah that's what I'm talking about! I think you could go a little longer I looked at like some of the pics they are frosty as hell and look very sticky and dank but I think you still got a little more time before they finish. I don't know check your trichs you know all that well worth the effort I'd say. I'd rep yta but can't again someone else will you deserve it!


----------



## Cereall (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah i am thinking 10-14 days more

get a nice microscope like 100x (10$ on ebay) and check out those trichomes up close

the pistils/hairs still look white and havent receded back into the budsites and the buds dont look fully swollen
-But they do look awesomely frosty and delicious- Good job

are you counting 2 months from the day you flipped the switch 12/12 or the day you started to see the bud sites develop?

the flowering day count really starts when the bud sites have developed
I too am growing BCseeds genetics and think what they list on their site, is about 7-10 days quicker than i have experienced


and... what nutrients are you using... i read through half of your journal and too lazy to read again if you dont mind! thanks


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> hell yeah that's what I'm talking about! I think you could go a little longer I looked at like some of the pics they are frosty as hell and look very sticky and dank but I think you still got a little more time before they finish. I don't know check your trichs you know all that well worth the effort I'd say. I'd rep yta but can't again someone else will you deserve it!


I think i could go longer too but i have alot more going on ....and they could really use more light...I would rather give my 2nd batch a better start....They are already going strong....the best i can do is throw in a dark room for a few days/week and see where that takes me...Ive been reading alot of mixed reviews....back at ya


----------



## madcatter (Feb 25, 2010)

Great stuff Jasper man.... I am harvesting crop 2 of the white widows and yeilds are way up.... been 5 days since las t water when I cut and am getting main colas at over 110 grams and the biggest are yet to come down... hanging around 250g's wet per plant.... yippee ki yeah MF'er....

All the best man for fat yeilds and quality smoke....


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cereall said:


> yeah i am thinking 10-14 days more
> 
> get a nice microscope like 100x (10$ on ebay) and check out those trichomes up close
> 
> ...


Yea im going off whats in my journal...is a good way to keep track of things....all i have is unlabeled photos with a few dates...Im goin off when i seen i bud forming around dec 18th post page 20...I kno i had a rough begining for them i had major heat issues and then premature pollenation.....My my first round...I have alot more of tsecond round is going way better than here genes goin in my sec batch aswell...What you have growing from bcseeds? I have the europhia rapido in flower right now she is doin great...Im just waiting for some green crack and fast ak to show sex...Im using advanced 3 part with sensizym f1 big bud and sweat leaf...with a few uses of overdrive...i should of used overdrive ealier....I also use voodojuice and b1 aswell...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Great stuff Jasper man.... I am harvesting crop 2 of the white widows and yeilds are way up.... been 5 days since las t water when I cut and am getting main colas at over 110 grams and the biggest are yet to come down... hanging around 250g's wet per plant.... yippee ki yeah MF'er....
> 
> All the best man for fat yeilds and quality smoke....


Yea im not worried bout their yeild i think for a seedy b*tch ...i did good...
I have no clue what to guess for wieght on these girls...My second round will be better im sure ....Overall for a newbie grow ill be set for awhile ....


----------



## Cereall (Feb 25, 2010)

I am harvesting tighty whitey and big green from BC right now
Also have euph fantastico that has been vegging and I am about to flip to 12/12 this weekend
How does that strain grow? Anything close to elephants beauty??
I wish I could try some green crack and other strains from bc, hopefully in the near future I can


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cereall said:


> I am harvesting tighty whitey and big green from BC right now
> Also have euph fantastico that has been vegging and I am about to flip to 12/12 this weekend
> How does that strain grow? Anything close to elephants beauty??
> I wish I could try some green crack and other strains from bc, hopefully in the near future I can


Still to early to tell ... she just started budding....im sure she will do great...She sure did strecth tho...the elephants more of a smaller plant i think.....Im excited for the green crack in the worst way....I want to compare it to a pharm brand we have around here...I also have my eye on a place...just waiting for some to pop up there .... i wouldnt mind doinga grow of differnt breeders green crack see if they are the same or nothing alike....


----------



## sizzilky (Feb 25, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Damn you must be a high roller....A dollars to rich for my blood....


 lol aint tryin to jinx ya actually eatin my words after the pics i just had one like it that went herm. but for real tho i want my dollar if it does


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

sizzilky said:


> lol aint tryin to jinx ya actually eatin my words after the pics i just had one like it that went herm. but for real tho i want my dollar if it does


I havent had a problem yet dont think i will...So far i find elephant to be a strong strain.I kno ive put em threw alot.Pretty basic easy strain to grow...I have results im happy.


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Feb 25, 2010)

Subscribed....and from the looks of it, I'm just in time!


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Feb 25, 2010)

OK...now I'm subscribed. Sorry....been hittin it hard tonight.


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Feb 25, 2010)

buds are lookn good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm liking the size of this top cola. nice bro


----------



## don2009 (Feb 25, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> lol ... hope you like the pics...took me forever to upload...most pics were taken monday....i figured i would wait till i seen activity to post


 We was waiting for you to make a move


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm liking the size of this top cola. nice bro



How does one display a pic like that?
Yea i like this cola too but i must admitt my kmak cola is the fattest heres some pics of my kmak shes looking great


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

after you got all your attachments in place, double click and blow up the pics you want blown up, then cut and paste into your reply.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 25, 2010)

nice wanted to do this earlier. My favs are definately...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> after you got all your attachments in place, double click and blow up the pics you want blown up, then cut and paste into your reply.


Thanks will give it a try next time...would so beef up my updates doin it that way


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> nice wanted to do this earlier. My favs are definately...


Yea my fav has yet to be taken....ill grab a few fresh photos tomm...or later today i guess if i have time.I was a little late on this update...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

hey jasper guess wot arrived today from bcseeds.com
the jedi41%
i got 20free with the order n guess wot they are????
20 more jedi41% so all in 30 jedi41% for £200 im gonna germ sum today the grow will be in my journal in my sigras


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 26, 2010)

rasclot said:


> hey jasper guess wot arrived today from bcseeds.com
> the jedi41%
> i got 20free with the order n guess wot they are????
> 20 more jedi41% so all in 30 jedi41% for £200 im gonna germ sum today the grow will be in my journal in my sigras


Ill be there....they should be killer.just proves there freebies more than compensates the price...


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 26, 2010)

fresh pics


----------



## crazymexicano (Feb 26, 2010)

Beautiful plant my brother!! look like u got a good yield..im getting ready to start a grow journal me self let us what the quality is like they advertise tat its 45% thc if it is im buying some seeds good luck man


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 27, 2010)

crazymexicano said:


> Beautiful plant my brother!! look like u got a good yield..im getting ready to start a grow journal me self let us what the quality is like they advertise tat its 45% thc if it is im buying some seeds good luck man


the elephants listed at34% but i have no way to test...I kno its goin to be dank i had a tester bud i picked from the bottom and they were air and didnt take a decent pic....i do kno that i will enjoy....


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 27, 2010)

yo jasper bro u got seeds from that elephant that crossed ww right? could i buy like 5 or 10 off u?


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont believe in selling seeds .... is asking for unwanted attention just here to share not here for money


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 27, 2010)

true i hear ya man cant blame a guy for asking though


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 1, 2010)

i must be close... any thoughts ??im getting excited/anxious to chop these.What if i put in a dark room for a few days thingk that would help finish them... i really need there light...if i wait a week will i notice a diffrence?Remeber these girls are packed of seeds mainly the last plant/pics...


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 1, 2010)

Some kmak shots


----------



## madcatter (Mar 2, 2010)

Most excellent.... it is that time......


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 2, 2010)

madcatter said:


> Most excellent.... it is that time......


Thanks i think it is too.Heres a look at a little bud i pulled off to try....






Ill get some better pics after i chop and what not ......For the record this little bud tasted Great.Like lemons...The high was good as well deff not a creeper.... Damn fast hitter.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 3, 2010)

I would wait a little longer to chop em if you can. Just make sure your humidity is below 30%. Big colas like that will mold real easy. Watch the leaves sticking out of the colas. If you see one all of a sudden shrivel up and die then it's probably mold and you should inspect very closely looking for any white fuzz in the center of the cola. But anyways the pics look great and if it tastes good now just wait till it's fully dry and cured. Good job man.


----------



## ^Psychonaut^ (Mar 3, 2010)

Jasper why dont you just check the trics? You want at least a small percentage of amber trics and maybe 50% milky, depending on how you want your smoke.

If you have a high percentage of clear trics then they arnt done, looks like a Sativa dom too and maybe a long flowerer; how longs it been?


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 3, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> I would wait a little longer to chop em if you can. Just make sure your humidity is below 30%. Big colas like that will mold real easy. Watch the leaves sticking out of the colas. If you see one all of a sudden shrivel up and die then it's probably mold and you should inspect very closely looking for any white fuzz in the center of the cola. But anyways the pics look great and if it tastes good now just wait till it's fully dry and cured. Good job man.


Yea im watching 4 mold issues...Is my biggest worry.I really need the light these girls are under .im starving a whack load of clones under a 400....not cool.It will take me awhile to properly trim these girls.ill just be doing one at a time...I still think these girls are chronic....the sample bud confirmed that.
I dont have a tric microscope and i dont feel i need one @the moment.Im cutting the one and ill see how that goes...But i really need their room.if i put them in a dark room for a few days would that help?.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 3, 2010)

^Psychonaut^ said:


> Jasper why dont you just check the trics? You want at least a small percentage of amber trics and maybe 50% milky, depending on how you want your smoke.
> 
> If you have a high percentage of clear trics then they arnt done, looks like a Sativa dom too and maybe a long flowerer; how longs it been?


No need for a tric microscope @ the moment...Over 10 weeks.....the sampler bud i tasted was all the prove i needed to tell me these are ready...I would let them go longer but i need their light


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 3, 2010)

well just look at close ups of your pics...you can easily judge with high resolution macro pics. But if you chop em I aint mad at cha can't say I blame you seeing as the size of em and length of time. Personally I'd go longer but hey it's your bud.


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't do it man, she ain't ready!

If you harvest now, you'll be sacrificing potency, flavor and weight. 

Most people chop way too early.

That thing has quite a bit of sativa in it, so 10 weeks really isn't that long.

You have a few more weeks to go in my opinion.

At least do a partial harvest and see what happens.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well ones down ...I need the light.ill save the rest for a later date... I dont kno how much potency im goin to lose the one i cut today was my seedy girl.I have other elephants goin that id rather give the light to....I find this smokes well as is.But i will save one for comparison.I kno 10 weeks is not that long but i need the room due to poor planning...Im still new to this and am slowly working things out.Does this bud honestly look premature???




















I find it a fast and heavy hitter...I kno i could let it go longer but i can only do so much for these.I seriously need their light i have to much starving under a 400 instead of 2 1000s.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 3, 2010)

shit dude that looks tasty


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 3, 2010)

Now, that looks a lot more ripe than the previous pics.

Good Job.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 3, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> shit dude that looks tasty


Like lemons with a punch....


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> Now, that looks a lot more ripe than the previous pics.
> 
> Good Job.


ya i think its close .... Thanks


----------



## Buddreams (Mar 3, 2010)

SMOKE REPORT! SMOKE REPORT! SMOKE REPORT!! ::chants on .... ::


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 3, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> SMOKE REPORT! SMOKE REPORT! SMOKE REPORT!! ::chants on .... ::



Waiting for it it to dry....im using the advanced nutrients quick cure net to dry it so how ever long it takes.I have it in a dark room with a fan blowing around to move the air...https://www.rollitup.org/product.php?productid=1006&cat=94&page=1


----------



## garthsr (Mar 4, 2010)

Excelent job jasper. I think they look great!!! I'm back from the philippines and ready to start mine. I will be using hydro thow. I hope i have as much luck as you. I cant wait to see the end wight and find out if it is the world strongest, lol. Happy to see someone else took the plunge to check thees seeds out as i did. Again great job


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 4, 2010)

garthsr said:


> Excelent job jasper. I think they look great!!! I'm back from the philippines and ready to start mine. I will be using hydro thow. I hope i have as much luck as you. I cant wait to see the end wight and find out if it is the world strongest, lol. Happy to see someone else took the plunge to check thees seeds out as i did. Again great job


thanks...im glad to see someone else as well...My quick half as dried samples ive been smoking been tasting great and is a fast heavy hitter....Has a lemony pefuume taste to it suprisnly really smooth.Still waiting for it to dry


----------



## ConnManyThings (Mar 4, 2010)

IMHO...from the last pics, based on hairs alone, looks like it needs more time. However, if u have others, that are light deprived, that arent seeded, id probably do the same, given that a good portion of production from this point on, would only benefit seed production on the plant, vs. bigger buds. Got a microscope??


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 4, 2010)

ConnManyThings said:


> IMHO...from the last pics, based on hairs alone, looks like it needs more time. However, if u have others, that are light deprived, that arent seeded, id probably do the same, given that a good portion of production from this point on, would only benefit seed production on the plant, vs. bigger buds. Got a microscope??


For early ill have to admit its pretty dank....I do need the light and all seeds are viable falling out when i broke into smaller buds.I honestly think it was time...if not time pretty damn close>
No micr just paint and zoom.i dont really care if this aint couch lock.....I like it as is.Im able to function without draggin my ass and its truely a fast heavy hitter.


----------



## Buddreams (Mar 4, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> For early ill have to admit its pretty dank....I do need the light and all seeds are viable falling out when i broke into smaller buds.I honestly think it was time...if not time pretty damn close>
> No micr just paint and zoom.i dont really care if this aint couch lock.....I like it as is.Im able to function without draggin my ass and its truely a fast heavy hitter.



worth the 500$ for seeds and freebies?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 5, 2010)

well it's better than buyin it on the streets I'm sure. He'll have some ounces of something really no1 else could get for him if he had 1000$


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 5, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> worth the 500$ for seeds and freebies?


No regrets budd...3 day dry was 6 zips give a little bit....No complaints from anyone who consumed....All say it has a nice smooth lemon taste...


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> well it's better than buyin it on the streets I'm sure. He'll have some ounces of something really no1 else could get for him if he had 1000$


I hate having whats the city does is why i ent with bcseeds.i kno many people out their are to cheap to tryIm constanly looking at new stuff from many differnt places.If one was looking for a ounce of chronic like this around here would be 250-280....Depending who u kno....If one was to sell this for 250 i can see 6 zips gone in a day


----------



## FireCoral (Mar 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> I hate having whats the city does is why i ent with bcseeds.i kno many people out their are to cheap to tryIm constanly looking at new stuff from many differnt places.If one was looking for a ounce of chronic like this around here would be 250-280....Depending who u kno....If one was to sell this for 250 i can see 6 zips gone in a day



Damn. Well I guess I'm subscribing a little late. But I did anyway because I got some Elephant from a friend that ordered Jedi (supposed to be getting some of the Jedi seeds too). 

Like you, I did a little poor planning and my closet is overgrown with 18 plants right now! 

Anyway, once I get a little more room in there, I'll be starting a couple seeds of Elephant. Can't wait to see how your results are. How tall did your plants get? I also plan on vegging for 2 months, so we may be at the same level except I'm using 2 fluoros for seed/clone, a 250w MH for veg and a 400w HPS for flower. 

Those buds looks fucking tasty as hell!!


----------



## FireCoral (Mar 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> I hate having whats the city does is why i ent with bcseeds.i kno many people out their are to cheap to try



Or too broke to try 

I don't have enough money to pay for Elephant on my own. But I'm VERY thankful to have a friend that grows that split the cost with me and we get 5 seeds each!


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 7, 2010)

Well done Jasper! Let me say i'm so excited to see your elephant doing a good job...mine are almost ready to go in the flower room with some Upstate and Elephant outdoor...so looking at your frosted pics make my mouth watering!!
I also received Euphoria Rapido fantasico and G13 yesterday with 30 Euph. R.F. as freebies..i'm still shoked...now i've got 40 of the same strain...i'll find a nice couple for sure!
Let me know some more about the Euphoria or if you plan to make a journal...i will send you some pics too when they start to flower!
Any idea of the dry wheight?


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 7, 2010)

One more thing to say is that i have some Big green, Bluetooth, Fast sweet dream from BC seeds almost ready.
I'm not impressed at all of the FSD i planted, one female from 7 beans and not so productive as i expected but the Bluetooth is total madness and the Big Green seems to be quality dank and good yeld.
Anyway i'm curious to test this new strains and see with my eyes if they are good or not....at the end of the day with my last order i spent 7 bucks per seed so it is not a big loss if they are BS...i still don't think so!


----------



## don2009 (Mar 7, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> One more thing to say is that i have some Big green, Bluetooth, Fast sweet dream from BC seeds almost ready.
> I'm not impressed at all of the FSD i planted, one female from 7 beans and not so productive as i expected but the Bluetooth is total madness and the Big Green seems to be quality dank and good yeld.
> Anyway i'm curious to test this new strains and see with my eyes if they are good or not....at the end of the day with my last order i spent 7 bucks per seed so it is not a big loss if they are BS...i still don't think so!


Hey get a thread going with some pics up that will be great lots of ppl think bc seeds are shady I never order from them but I really want to try there chronic strain, good luck


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 8, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey get a thread going with some pics up that will be great lots of ppl think bc seeds are shady I never order from them but I really want to try there chronic strain, good luck


i know lots of people think that and i really don't give a F....let them buy some other beans and be happy for that.
Envy is a bad demon and i don't like it.....Jasper is a big man showing all those pics to them and still some hater come here and spread his shit.
As Jasper already told is up to you how you spend your money and i spent my money to test before starting saying shit about any breeder.
I'm not so kind as Jasper and i don't put any pic that should make them change their mind and start buying BC seeds.
When you discover a tresure keep it for you and share it with some good fellows....this is my statement!I should follow the BC seeds policy to not talk about them on the net...but i like to share some specific info between BC seeds strains growers!

Jasper how many weeks of 18/6 did you give to the Elephant?

marcuss


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 8, 2010)

jasper i aint been here in a minute but that bud is just nuts! great job of growing and great job for having the balls to give elephant bud a try!


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 8, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> One more thing to say is that i have some Big green, Bluetooth, Fast sweet dream from BC seeds almost ready.
> I'm not impressed at all of the FSD i planted, one female from 7 beans and not so productive as i expected but the Bluetooth is total madness and the Big Green seems to be quality dank and good yeld.
> Anyway i'm curious to test this new strains and see with my eyes if they are good or not....at the end of the day with my last order i spent 7 bucks per seed so it is not a big loss if they are BS...i still don't think so!



Some pics of the blue dream and big green would be nice to see...I had seriuos stretch with the europhia r f. More than double the plant ...i am having a height issue with them @ the moment i had to top one ....So far their looking great.I always said their freebies copensate their prices.Im impressed with the big mama so far from bcseeds as well.hows the elephant outdoors doing indoors? I have some of these aswell just didnt give them the chance.I had 6 zips dry of my first girl i chopped and my second one is drying...Im letting one go till friday.And the rest will be chopped when i think is ready.ill have a update tomm forgot my camra today. how is the flowering time on the bluetooth feel free to post some pics.I ended up goin 60 days veg roughly.then threw in 12/12 id have to go back and look.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 8, 2010)

warisnottheanswer said:


> jasper i aint been here in a minute but that bud is just nuts! great job of growing and great job for having the balls to give elephant bud a try!


thanks...not bad for a first timer...is truely some good smoke.im happy with it


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 9, 2010)

At the moment i have no serious camera and the bluetooth,big green,fast sweet dream are between others strains and i hardly can see a single plant like you do.....my room is overcrowded....same problem like you i gave them almost 60 days of 18/6 to cut some clones and now are tall and i bended all the top colas to reach the light.....
I am been unlucky with the Fast Sweet Dream....only one female from 7 beans and with few small flowers.I've got 3 more seeds to plant so i still hope in a miracle.
Bluetooth is a very strange strain... when i gave it 12/12 she started producing a lot of branchs then slim buds that now are ripening and are fatter everyday.....the buds looks like a wine cluster for the fat pistils.Lots of resins!
Big green is my first freebie and i really love one of them that is frosty even in the lower leaves....good producer and smells fantastic....i know it is a Brumese x Black Seed Pound Plant, very sativa like.
Now i'm a bit nervous about the Elephant Outdoor....they start flowering in the vegetative stage!!
I'm quite sure it is not a stress problem because the Elephant bud and the Upstate are just showing their sex now....really early strain but still i can't understand why a plant that should be TALL start to flower when it is 12 inch tall under 18/6 light regimen, i don't talk about preflowers..It is actually flowering.....males already took out the room for they was heavy flowering and almost open the bowls.I never seen something like that and it is more than 20 years that i grow ganja.I should ask them if this is normal.
Good to know that Eupohria R.F. stretch like that but i still need to take clones before the 12/12 stage...let me know the weight of 6 zips full of Elephant Bud!!!


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 9, 2010)

1-4 pics of the europhia rapido 
5 green crack
6-7 fast ak47


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 9, 2010)

elephant... still waiting


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 9, 2010)

The elephant looks good, still not worth their price, but I appreciate you posting your progress with their strains, it looks like those ak's have a better structure than the euphoria/green crack. I have 6 green cracks from clone that are about 5wks old and they are very branchy, not so much bushy but very tight node spacing, doesnt seem to look anything like your cut, but I know if you got true GC your gonna love that smoke. Anyways I would like to hear the final weight and smoke report for the elephant, I wonder what and who's genetics they use for their gear. Good luck with everything, peace


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 9, 2010)

everything but the green crack look good bro keep up the good work but whats up with that green crack


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 9, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> The elephant looks good, still not worth their price, but I appreciate you posting your progress with their strains, it looks like those ak's have a better structure than the euphoria/green crack. I have 6 green cracks from clone that are about 5wks old and they are very branchy, not so much bushy but very tight node spacing, doesnt seem to look anything like your cut, but I know if you got true GC your gonna love that smoke. Anyways I would like to hear the final weight and smoke report for the elephant, I wonder what and who's genetics they use for their gear. Good luck with everything, peace


with all the freebies i got with my orders i felt compensated for the price.the ak47 is a looking nice.the gc was farther away from the light she was being starved with a 400 and over pact.I kno of a local that grows the tru gc.i will be comparing...
Im waiting for the girl i posted today to do a final smoke report...So far im happy with the elephant i got 6 ounces off one and close to 8 on another.the one has a lemon citrus/ like a pufume hit to hit.I find it a pretty fast hitter.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 9, 2010)

ledgrowing said:


> everything but the green crack look good bro keep up the good work but whats up with that green crack


i think it was straved of light and stretched in search of....i wasnt kidding around when i said i really need the light.the ak was fortunate to be right under the light ....im hoping a 1000 watter will beef her up.She also had little time to veg so basically 12/12 from 10 days after sprout....Also i only planted these in a 3 gallon bag where my others i did in 10 gallons....thats alot to factor in i think as well


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah it definetely stretched out but oh well, nice to hear the weight you got off the elephant, that pretty darn good. Personally I have nothing against their strains but I just cant stand their far fetched bs advertising, it just seems so childish to make claims that any non-handicapped person knows is a total crock. Glad things have worked out for you, hopefully we can see some more grow reports with their other strains. All the best, peace


----------



## don2009 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good job man. For your first grow, they should come out better in the next coming keep learning, I got confident in you, that elephant looks killer, but yeah I think it could of look better, I can tell on the euphrioa/gc and see what you talkin bout as for room in the lighting but that euphrioa looks wierd. Like you said give it some nice light it should be alot better I agree. What you think of topping them once or twice and see what happens? I know once you get 2-3 more grows in we'll see whats up! I pers think you did a great job and can't wait to see more of them, ask more questions too make it more better good luck! +rep I bet that smoke will put ppl on there backs.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 10, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Good job man. For your first grow, they should come out better in the next coming keep learning, I got confident in you, that elephant looks killer, but yeah I think it could of look better, I can tell on the euphrioa/gc and see what you talkin bout as for room in the lighting but that euphrioa looks wierd. Like you said give it some nice light it should be alot better I agree. What you think of topping them once or twice and see what happens? I know once you get 2-3 more grows in we'll see whats up! I pers think you did a great job and can't wait to see more of them, ask more questions too make it more better good luck! +rep I bet that smoke will put ppl on there backs.


Thanks ....for my first one im happy with the results...i had to top one of the europhia accidently ....tried bending her to fit under the light and snap their she went.so i chopped her.I think the elephant could look alot better aswell.im hoping to get a better opinion after my clones finish.Regarless i hit my quota for yeld.the biggest big bang was only 4 1/2 ounce.kmak was just shy of 8 being my biggest yeilder so far...i have cut down over 4 p so far.elephant being the nicest smoke... i also got over 200 seeds from the ele that 6 oz.and another 100 from the 8.next winters grow is gonna kick ass.i have alot of differnt breeders seeds for my next grow already have around 20 diffrent strains...packs of 10 seeds and im still on the hunt for more...if any one has grown out a sepecific strain and find its a must try please point me in the right direction.....price is not a issue. Im looking for keepers.I will be keeping the elephant in my mind shes a keeper im truly pleased with it.And i have been having great feedback on her aswell.


----------



## CdnBud (Mar 10, 2010)

Great job Jasper. As long as you are happy, that's all that counts. +rep


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 11, 2010)

this is the first results from a first time grower...Jasper i'm shocked!!
My only question is...who of you experienced growers harvested 6 ounces from one plant in his FIRST attempt in growing weed indoor?
Not me for sure...so why i'm confident this strain's value is great and will do better with ideal conditions(e.g. my sunny place)...then i can prove this to my eyes!now you need a 1000 for 10 beans....faites vos jeux!


----------



## headband707 (Mar 12, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Thanks ....for my first one im happy with the results...i had to top one of the europhia accidently ....tried bending her to fit under the light and snap their she went.so i chopped her.I think the elephant could look alot better aswell.im hoping to get a better opinion after my clones finish.Regarless i hit my quota for yeld.the biggest big bang was only 4 1/2 ounce.kmak was just shy of 8 being my biggest yeilder so far...i have cut down over 4 p so far.elephant being the nicest smoke... i also got over 200 seeds from the ele that 6 oz.and another 100 from the 8.next winters grow is gonna kick ass.i have alot of differnt breeders seeds for my next grow already have around 20 diffrent strains...packs of 10 seeds and im still on the hunt for more...if any one has grown out a sepecific strain and find its a must try please point me in the right direction.....price is not a issue. Im looking for keepers.I will be keeping the elephant in my mind shes a keeper im truly pleased with it.And i have been having great feedback on her aswell.


 Nice gro bro
What I'm curious about is the high is it as good as they say? out of 10 what do you rate this bud? in your opinion. I think I read it had a 10 hour high is that true?
As far as strains depends on what you like? Indicas ,Sativas. Up highs ,narcotic highs ppl are so different when it comes to bud lol peace out Headband707


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

CdnBud said:


> Great job Jasper. As long as you are happy, that's all that counts. +rep



Its not just me thats happy with this stuff...others just cant get enough of it... 
ive had one guy say hey paked a bowl and after a feww hits he had to put it down...the same guy also brought up the topic of how most stuff is locally grown and who ever grew it knew what they were doin.that made my day when i heard that....im truly pleased with my results so far


----------



## FireCoral (Mar 14, 2010)

Jasper. I planted my Elephant bud seed the other day. Can't wait til it starts going!  Have you smoked your Elephant yet or still waiting? I'm just wondering if it's as good as BC says.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> this is the first results from a first time grower...Jasper i'm shocked!!
> My only question is...who of you experienced growers harvested 6 ounces from one plant in his FIRST attempt in growing weed indoor?
> Not me for sure...so why i'm confident this strain's value is great and will do better with ideal conditions(e.g. my sunny place)...then i can prove this to my eyes!now you need a 1000 for 10 beans....faites vos jeux!



Thanks...i only paid 500 for the beans.With the freebies i got i felt is was a fair bargain...ive heard many good things bout my smoke and its truely is a hit.Heres some pics taken friday ....shes on her final days...


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> Jasper. I planted my Elephant bud seed the other day. Can't wait til it starts going!  Have you smoked your Elephant yet or still waiting? I'm just wondering if it's as good as BC says.


its a hit for me i have people trying to grab wholesale...im sure you wont be dissapointed...is a fast heavy hitter enjoy....some dry bud pics.i pulled over 200 seeds out this girl and she is still great smoke have heard nothing but good things...has a lemon taste and a nice mild dank smell to ...


----------



## FireCoral (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow. Still that good after she had seeds growing too? Pretty impressive! If you don't mind me asking, how was the odor level during the grow?


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> Wow. Still that good after she had seeds growing too? Pretty impressive! If you don't mind me asking, how was the odor level during the grow?


man i needed to buy a big ass carbon filter while in veg the smell was to intense....i have to have the carbon fan on at all times.
by intense i mean u could smell it before you hit the steps.ya plenty of seeds almost to many


----------



## FireCoral (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. I'm actually stepping up my carbon filter setup at the moment because before now I only grew stealth plants with low odor. Now I have White Russian and Elephant. Soon I will have Jedi too! Last questions, I promise!: How tall did your elephants get and how long did you veg for?


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> Cool. Thanks. I'm actually stepping up my carbon filter setup at the moment because before now I only grew stealth plants with low odor. Now I have White Russian and Elephant. Soon I will have Jedi too! Last questions, I promise!: How tall did your elephants get and how long did you veg for?


i let veg close to 2 months 4-5 ft in heightsome where taller i bent so i wont coment on their hieghtno more than 6 feet though...good luck on your grow.are the white russians in your journal from bcseeds?


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

big mama


----------



## FireCoral (Mar 14, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> i let veg close to 2 months 4-5 ft in heightsome where taller i bent so i wont coment on their hieghtno more than 6 feet though...good luck on your grow.are the white russians in your journal from bcseeds?



Cool My grow room can handle up to 5 feet. I also veg for 2 months, so that's perfect! Yes, the White Russians are from BC also, they and the Elephant came free with my order of Jedi.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 14, 2010)

speaking of freebies i forgot to post kmak.
her yeild was great and the smoke is decent itself


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2010)

kmak looks good dude


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 15, 2010)

rep+ nice to see this strain in a journal, great work Jasper!! the kamk looks frosty also...


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kmak looks good dude


Thanks.... she is a pretty smooth smoke aswell.I have a friend that has a hard on 4 this smoke ....hes just loving it....no complaints at all...


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 15, 2010)

BorgClone said:


> rep+ nice to see this strain in a journal, great work Jasper!! the kamk looks frosty also...


thanks...im noticing more journals around now with some other strains from bcseeds.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

man at that price for seeds i would be praying for a male


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 16, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> man at that price for seeds i would be praying for a male


today i finally sexed my Elephants...6 females, 4 males.It's the first time i'm so happy to get all those guys!
I just cross my fingers that one of them IS my Elephant Dad.
I plan to create a big family in a couple of cycles...i just want to make it clean and don't mess with pollens...and for this i need time and space!


----------



## don2009 (Mar 16, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> today i finally sexed my Elephants...6 females, 4 males.It's the first time i'm so happy to get all those guys!
> I just cross my fingers that one of them IS my Elephant Dad.
> I plan to create a big family in a couple of cycles...i just want to make it clean and don't mess with pollens...and for this i need time and space!


Cool your a lucky basterd make a journal lets see whats going on good luck!


----------



## gioiapura (Mar 20, 2010)

i really don't like the bad vibes around all the people like jasper that open a journal about BC seeds(take a look to the Buckets thread in this same forum).....sorry but i never put a pic in this place full of ***** and be sure the BIIIIP is loud!!
I will share my experiences in pm to others BC seeds strains growers for sure...bye bye!

Go and buy your fav beans and stay happy that life is short.....this is the message for you poor potato eaters!!


----------



## g13toker (Mar 21, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Thanks ....for my first one im happy with the results...i had to top one of the europhia accidently ....tried bending her to fit under the light and snap their she went.so i chopped her.I think the elephant could look alot better aswell.im hoping to get a better opinion after my clones finish.Regarless i hit my quota for yeld.the biggest big bang was only 4 1/2 ounce.kmak was just shy of 8 being my biggest yeilder so far...i have cut down over 4 p so far.elephant being the nicest smoke... i also got over 200 seeds from the ele that 6 oz.and another 100 from the 8.next winters grow is gonna kick ass.i have alot of differnt breeders seeds for my next grow already have around 20 diffrent strains...packs of 10 seeds and im still on the hunt for more...if any one has grown out a sepecific strain and find its a must try please point me in the right direction.....price is not a issue. Im looking for keepers.I will be keeping the elephant in my mind shes a keeper im truly pleased with it.And i have been having great feedback on her aswell.


 
lol so that guy who every1 called a "hater" ...was right your ele did hermi lmao


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 21, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> i really don't like the bad vibes around all the people like jasper that open a journal about BC seeds(take a look to the Buckets thread in this same forum).....sorry but i never put a pic in this place full of ***** and be sure the BIIIIP is loud!!
> I will share my experiences in pm to others BC seeds strains growers for sure...bye bye!
> 
> Go and buy your fav beans and stay happy that life is short.....this is the message for you poor potato eaters!!


lol... i feel ya on the not starting a journal part ....this site is full of to much hate.i kno youll be happy with your outcome... happy enough youll probally try a high priced strain next...i kno i am.ive heard many great feedback from some peeps and that was off my seedy stuff... good luck on your grow.


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 21, 2010)

g13toker said:


> lol so that guy who every1 called a "hater" ...was right your ele did hermi lmao


your a tool... have you seen any signs of hermi on any pics ive posted?? ive been busier than hell lately trying to catch up... is because of guys like you. the reason i dont feel a need to keep sharing... Ive been kind enough to share this info out to the public before my journal....their was nothing and now if you look around theirs more people trying them.and those people are going to reap the benifits of it......i kno from experince....and you? for a first time grower im happier than hell with my outcome....


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 21, 2010)

i was goin to wait till i had more dried nug shots but i guess page 55 will have to do for now...pics were taken yesterday when she was cut...


----------



## Cereall (Mar 21, 2010)

good job! looks nice

what else from bc you have to grow?

i just ordered up some jedi death star and have euphoria rapido going now and a few others i got for free


----------



## headband707 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice job Jasper and yeah that guy is a tool lol peace out Headband707


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

looks good jasper. keep on keeping on


----------



## CdnBud (Mar 21, 2010)

just friggin' awesome...


----------



## dnkfrmthasoilz7 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i dont go with bc seeds but looks like you got some high class equipment there good luck. subscribed


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 29, 2010)

dried shots


----------



## don2009 (Mar 29, 2010)

how is it dry & cured?


----------



## gioiapura (Apr 2, 2010)

wow i can smell it from here!
good job.....mine are 12 days in flowering!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 2, 2010)

Jasper not bad for a first timer...you'll get it right


----------



## headband707 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah that looks sweet bro nice job lol peace out Headband707


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 7, 2010)

looks great but i dunna if 11 bucks a seed is worth it i got some rare dutch seeds that have pink n light blue hairs n its amazing for 5euros a pop i meana im not hating if u like it u like its all that matters i just think its a lil steep try BDS has some rare rare strains.


----------



## buckets (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Jasper:

Here's a shot of an elephant bud I forgot to post in my thread. I just looked at how many people have viewed your thread man. You've had 24,000 views so obviously a lot of people are curious about elephant bud.

Have a good day.

Buckets


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## jasper2478 (Apr 10, 2010)

sorry guys been really busy .... i chopped a euoripha rapido had no choice as she was starting to show bannanas....there green crack is also hermied ...may be due to poor conditions who knos.....the europhia was ready in my books... it appears that i have a couple diffrent phenos the one that hermied was the quicker one and the other one looks like shes going to be alot longer than they claim....only time will tell.....ill honestly say i wont buy another thing from bcseeds...i bought a pack of the jedi death star and the cheap fucks screwed me out of the fereebies...apparently if you click expressed option you dont get the freebies... so its quaranteed delivery or no freebies...lol they got me good. no biggie tho...live and lt learn....im glad they showed there reall colors.... anyways all pics are the europhia rapido....the one that i chopped and the other pheno ill post some clearer pic of the buds when their dryed more and ready to be put in a jar


----------



## Cereall (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah i have been getting some herm tendencies from them aswell

my euph rapido is leafy as fuck all of them.... yours too? really would like to see some pics

i too ordered jedi death and paid 25 for tracking/express... no freebies... WTF 

i think im done also 

really would like to see some euph pics thos... mine dont look too promising but im still early... they are just so tall and leafy and slow to develop


----------



## jasper2478 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cereall said:


> yeah i have been getting some herm tendencies from them aswell
> 
> my euph rapido is leafy as fuck all of them.... yours too? really would like to see some pics
> 
> ...


let me kno if you get your freebies im curious.. i should post what they said.... my last post is all europhia...the last few pics is the leafy pheno...im not expecting it to be done anytime soon...is already running late.lol i noticed the fast ak47 wich was freebie and is unreleased isnt fast at all and it strectches like a mofo....i had no choice to top her as she hit my cieling...


----------



## Cereall (Apr 10, 2010)

i ordered jedi... have them sprouting now

i got NO freebies... did everything right too bullshit


i have 10 euphs ALL LEAFY phenotype i guess so pissed

i will check your post for the pics of it then...


----------



## jasper2478 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cereall said:


> i ordered jedi... have them sprouting now
> 
> i got NO freebies... did everything right too bullshit
> 
> ...


ya last page at the bottom can miss them...lol. they must be low on stock lol.
i kno ive ordered express on all my recent order and had no probs... teach me right for trying them out again... i got lucky before but yet i still pushed it...lol.. shame on me i guess. anyways heres some their green crack .... 









































ive just been pulling the nanners off daily...lol....i sure aint chopping the only one i have goin... i had another female until i seen balls appear... at least this one all im getting is the nanners.... im just keeping a close eye and pulling them daily.


----------



## Rocho616 (Apr 10, 2010)

First off, Great Job man! For a first time grower you have thoroughly exceeded my expectations on this journal. I hate to be drinking haterade but... For the money invested in the genetic I feel you wasted some pocket cash my friend. Although in reality it really is not a waste, because you have just showed us all what all the hipe was about. Compared to some of my previous grows the pics from elephant look like regular ole kind bud (nothing to write home about). On the other hand the pic's from the bag seed you had much earlier were fantastic. Wish you knew what it was. But congrats on the grow man and excellent job thank you for having the cahones to charter some new territory. GL on your future gardening and to speed up your process a wee bit you should dabble in a little hydro. Last system I used was an Aero I built and the speed was awesome bro. As of now I am using a home made nebuliser system with a separate res. I will be starting a journal here shortly of some HPH and Lemon Skunk freebies, also will be adding one of my personal favorites MK Ultra so keep an eye out man +Rep!


----------



## Cereall (Apr 10, 2010)

have you tried dutch masters revers and penetrator used together

supposed to do a great job at stopping the production of male sex stuff

been reading a few posts of success using this with herms and will stop all seed production supposedly


----------



## jasper2478 (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocho616 said:


> First off, Great Job man! For a first time grower you have thoroughly exceeded my expectations on this journal. I hate to be drinking haterade but... For the money invested in the genetic I feel you wasted some pocket cash my friend. Although in reality it really is not a waste, because you have just showed us all what all the hipe was about. Compared to some of my previous grows the pics from elephant look like regular ole kind bud (nothing to write home about). On the other hand the pic's from the bag seed you had much earlier were fantastic. Wish you knew what it was. But congrats on the grow man and excellent job thank you for having the cahones to charter some new territory. GL on your future gardening and to speed up your process a wee bit you should dabble in a little hydro. Last system I used was an Aero I built and the speed was awesome bro. As of now I am using a home made nebuliser system with a separate res. I will be starting a journal here shortly of some HPH and Lemon Skunk freebies, also will be adding one of my personal favorites MK Ultra so keep an eye out man +Rep!


ill be watching heres some pics of my lemon skunk dna seeds ...i have my eye out on plenty of other strains i want ... wouldnt mind trying some alien gear....i won a auction for some of mcseeds talk of kabul.... im really intrested in seeing how those turn out i have many more on the list.i should have a good show next winter


----------



## jasper2478 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cereall said:


> have you tried dutch masters revers and penetrator used together
> 
> supposed to do a great job at stopping the production of male sex stuff
> 
> been reading a few posts of success using this with herms and will stop all seed production supposedly


 
havent tried it...no point trying it out now....maybe next time if i run into this prob again...


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 10, 2010)

great grow keep em cool under 85 and humid most should be girls. Referring to the disclaimer, "Those who speak of another's money usually has none." Me 
I would get a the medical growers Bible I own it and feel it is like having the owners manual to the plant. I'm talking factory chiltons manual. illustrated and torques specs etc...
You invest in a hobbie why not put another 20 bucks into the instruction and corner cutting of proper tools, book?
The bags are in there too, as far as strains go, my god there are so many I need try to grow before I can even think about getting into that type of strains. Like a new driver getting a Super car for the first driver. I have the worst luck when it comes to germinating seeds. I frikin hate it. I am the Clone Ranger HAHA!
I hope you belong to a collective and donate a few clones to the area you are in and show these haters that it is not the money. We have a guy in our collective who has a Bermese Kush strain of his great smoke but the selfish bastard wont even sell a clone. Like being a fat ass pastry chef who makes the best cake around and will only sell you a slice when he wants too/ Sorry for the rant---- looks great but watch that heat with the 1000 watter.


----------



## Rocho616 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mmmmmm those LS look awesome man . You just made me a happy camper, I was reading some reviews on it and was not sure how good the high would be but from the looks of it, I am 98% sure it will turn out wonderful. The taste description sounds awesome, I am getting all excited just thinking about it 9-10 weeks to go! GROW FASTER! What week of flowering are those on by the way?


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 10, 2010)

Im a first grower glad i didnt go with BC man thought about it, nah to much go with ams seeds.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 14, 2010)

OP you would actually yield quite a bit more if you switched those plants at about half that size of even less and just had a few more. Put you light a little closer too perhaps. I switch mine at 5 inches and they get to about 20 inches tall and nothing bud one big solid coke bottle bud. Switching at 1 foot would get me to about 3 to 3 1/2 feet with all my varieties..


As for BCseeds, Purple Elephant I saw was great quality but really poor yield.


----------



## gioiapura (May 2, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> OP you would actually yield quite a bit more if you switched those plants at about half that size of even less and just had a few more. Put you light a little closer too perhaps. I switch mine at 5 inches and they get to about 20 inches tall and nothing bud one big solid coke bottle bud. Switching at 1 foot would get me to about 3 to 3 1/2 feet with all my varieties..
> 
> 
> As for BCseeds, Purple Elephant I saw was great quality but really poor yield.


I left them vegging long time too and ended in huge plants that need more than the light i'm giving to them now but one is The One to me...more indica like, shorter, fat buds covered in white trichs and smelling fantastic.
I'm sure the other pheno more sativa like will do better outdoor or with a shorter vegetative phase but this one is perfect for my indoor needs...she is faster too.clones are running fast!
I let you know the smoke test in few weeks


----------



## don2009 (May 2, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> I left them vegging long time too and ended in huge plants that need more than the light i'm giving to them now but one is The One to me...more indica like, shorter, fat buds covered in white trichs and smelling fantastic.
> I'm sure the other pheno more sativa like will do better outdoor or with a shorter vegetative phase but this one is perfect for my indoor needs...she is faster too.clones are running fast!
> I let you know the smoke test in few weeks


 Cant wait to see what up with what you got!


----------



## gioiapura (May 3, 2010)

i'm at 49 days flowering and the queen (i named her Elefantina) is ripening fast.....maybe one week more and she is ready!!
the other sativa like need two weeks at least like the Upstate that is a bit slow in ripiening.
I pollinated all of them with a gorgeous elephant male similar in pheno to the best mother.....the Elephantina got two branches already full of black seeds.
I've pollinated with this ele pollen the 2 beautyful bluetooth,the Upstate, some Super Silver Haze, Cervantes diamond #1, Top 44 and a Super White and Choco Haze of my own.....i know i've got a treasure in my hands and my breeding project is just started......Moving to Spain in few months.....they need more quality and less feminized/hermy seeds?...i've got them!
i will start a grow journal about the Elephantina clones one day soon.....but i don't really like the vibe in this forum......too U.S. oriented


----------



## Toolage57 (May 3, 2010)

Your Elephant girls are looking very yummy. If you haven't you should tottly go with it again but have a veg and flowering area and keep the elephant bud going along with other strains


----------



## Near (May 4, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> Im growing elephants bud from bc seeds. To all of those that hate on bc seeds leave it out of this room pls.I kno $500 for seeds are alot but i didnt care at least i got stuff u havent smoked nor will because your to cheap to find out for yourself.


 It's not a lot, $100 is a lot. $500 is ridiculous and totally unjustified. All of these wild claims made by BC Seeds, such as THC content and yield, are obviously false. By their own admission those claims are only for "entertainment purposes". The idea of a plant with 45% THC is indeed entertaining but not all realistic considering that nothing has ever tested anywhere near that level. 

It's not a matter of people being cheap, it's just that they aren't fools.


----------



## jasper2478 (May 4, 2010)

Near 





if you find a 100 bucks to pricey i kno your cheap ..... in all honesty their seeds do hold dank.... i always felt their freebies compensated the price if your read my journal you would of got that... please feel free to post some pics of some dank.... heres some of bcseeds gear.... hate on 

anyone know how to upload the pics so they display on the page let me kno.

​


----------



## jasper2478 (May 4, 2010)

what im smokin on


----------



## don2009 (May 4, 2010)

I hate you! I hate you! I hate you! Dame that shit looks like DIZANK WOW! Good job man I knew your shit would come out great, thats more than I expected for the first time. Dont worry about them haters they never even bought from them and grew any so I wouldn't stress them. I never grew from BC but everytime I see someone growing that shit it comes out killer looking. Now nobody can hate on those pics unless there fuckin dumb. Hey jasper hows the smoke report? I had some crazy crystal good looking weed but total bull shit. I'm impressed man good job.


----------



## Near (May 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> if you find a 100 bucks to pricey i kno your cheap ..... in all honesty their seeds do hold dank.... i always felt their freebies compensated the price if your read my journal you would of got that... please feel free to post some pics of some dank.... heres some of bcseeds gear.... hate on


I didn't say $100 was too pricey, I just made an order larger than that. Even though it's quite a standard price for high quality seeds it is a lot when you consider what the item is. The cost of high quality seeds, clones and herb itself are all pretty ridiculous. They've all been inflated to a ludicrous amount due to it's illegality. I can understand why people pay those prices, you have to in order to get what you're after. I pay those same prices myself and I know it comes with the territory. But the amount that you payed for your seeds is laughable. 

It doesn't seem like you can argue this. You didn't even challenge the fact that their yield and THC content claims are complete lies. All you can do is call me a "hater" or "cheap". It's not hateful to criticize a terrible seed company. They're using false marketing and very high prices to cheat gullible people like yourself. 

I'm not at all impressed by the pictures you uploaded. The plants look good with nice growth and the finished product looks dank. However, they're pretty ordinary and don't come anywhere near what is promised. I've seen plenty of GHS plants that look better and they come at a tiny fraction of the price of yours. If these plants contain the massive, unheard of amounts of THC that they claim then they should be just dripping with trichomes. I've seen plants that appear almost entirely white and even they aren't near 30% THC. I can't even imagine what 45% would look like. Probably something like the ridiculous images they use for advertising. Your yields looks good but again, absolutely nothing compared to what BC Seeds promises. As far as I'm aware of they claim to have the highest yields ever, by far.

In recent years high quality genetics have become so much easier to access. All this seed company probably did was attain some good, solid genetics and then rebrand them. They just acquire an established strain, unlike the nonsense names they make up, then sell it. Maybe they did a cross but in any case it wasn't anything revolutionary like they claim.


----------



## gioiapura (May 5, 2010)

Near said:


> I didn't say $100 was too pricey, I just made an order larger than that. Even though it's quite a standard price for high quality seeds it is a lot when you consider what the item is. The cost of high quality seeds, clones and herb itself are all pretty ridiculous. They've all been inflated to a ludicrous amount due to it's illegality. I can understand why people pay those prices, you have to in order to get what you're after. I pay those same prices myself and I know it comes with the territory. But the amount that you payed for your seeds is laughable.
> 
> It doesn't seem like you can argue this. You didn't even challenge the fact that their yield and THC content claims are complete lies. All you can do is call me a "hater" or "cheap". It's not hateful to criticize a terrible seed company. They're using false marketing and very high prices to cheat gullible people like yourself.
> 
> ...


Play with your GHS seeds and be happy ah ah...(I know Franco personally and yes i laugh on you)...anyone is paying you to make bad advertising about BC seeds?hope so...then you can invest in some good genetics.
Have you tested them.....no!
10 years ago i bought Super Silver haze from Neville and was 1000 euro.....You really have no argument and so boring like your friends haters!
Newbies with no cash just need to grow up then can have arguments!
Good for a old dog like me to see newbies like Jasper have the gut to invest in some new strain and test by himself their quality.
Please instead judging others open your eyes and let people do their choice....time will tell the truth!

Jasper i'm almost sure that Upstate is the more uniform strain and from 5 seeds 4 were females.
From 10 elephant 6 were females and from 10 bluetooth 7 were fems.
Elephants are to me two main phenos, the big sativa like showed in 5 plants and the short indica like with only one plant (named Elephantina), the last one is a very small plant(too small) that sprouted several days later and had an harsh life...i saved her life just for fun and two spliffs.
Almost same story for blue tooth...i have some huge plants with small strange buds but two beautyful plants that fit perfectly my Heat's style vertical system.
I can't wait to see a round wall of 80 clones of this shit surrounding my head...it will be a good time for me to come back here and share some pic for sure!
Now i'm back again to work my day and sorry for the rant.....


----------



## Near (May 5, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> Play with your GHS seeds and be happy ah ah...(I know Franco personally and yes i laugh on you)


Read more carefully, I never said that I use GHS seeds. I've never purchased from them and I don't support them. I've heard quite a few bad things about them regarding misrepresented genetics and bad germination rates. However I'm sure they're far superior to BC Seeds. At least GHS is a known quantity with reasonable prices. That's far more than can be said for BC Seeds. 



> ...anyone is paying you to make bad advertising about BC seeds?hope so...then you can invest in some good genetics.
> Have you tested them.....no!


I don't think that makes sense. A seed company paying me to criticize an obscure, mostly unknown scam site. BC Seeds is not exactly a prominent competitor in the market. I am curious how much money they make off of rubes though. They probably don't make that many sales but even just a few would make a huge profit considering how exaggerated the prices are. 

I'm sure con men would love for everyone to have your philosophy of buying something suspicious in order to test it. Unfortunately that way of thinking leads to massive amounts of money being lost on garbage. 



> 10 years ago i bought Super Silver haze from Neville and was 1000 euro.....You really have no argument and so boring like your friends haters!


That's a ridiculous comparison. SSH is a legendary strain and Neville is of course very well respected. BC Seeds on the other hand is totally unknown, no known breeder or track record. Their genetics are also not given, just wild stories and grandiose claims. 

Speaking of Neville, why not just order from somewhere like Mr. Nice Seeds? It's established, well respected and known for having good genetics. With BC Seeds all you have is the stupid assumption that because the seeds cost a lot they must be really great.



> Newbies with no cash just need to grow up then can have arguments!
> Good for a old dog like me to see newbies like Jasper have the gut to invest in some new strain and test by himself their quality.
> Please instead judging others open your eyes and let people do their choice....time will tell the truth!


Both of you idiots have now assumed that I'm poor because I choose not to purchase from a scam site. If you two are well off and can afford to waste money, then by all means go ahead. But don't argue this nonsense, it's tiring.


----------



## jasper2478 (May 5, 2010)

don2009 said:


> I hate you! I hate you! I hate you! Dame that shit looks like DIZANK WOW! Good job man I knew your shit would come out great, thats more than I expected for the first time. Dont worry about them haters they never even bought from them and grew any so I wouldn't stress them. I never grew from BC but everytime I see someone growing that shit it comes out killer looking. Now nobody can hate on those pics unless there fuckin dumb. Hey jasper hows the smoke report? I had some crazy crystal good looking weed but total bull shit. I'm impressed man good job.


thanks..... im really pleaded with my outcome as are some close friends.... was told the otherday that mine is preffered over the purple kush floating around.... so its not just me that thinks it great.... it not as lemony as before but a mild earthy taste ... for my first time .... i did awsome i think..... my pocket seems to think so awell....lol...im glad i had the chance to run this all i wanted was dank and i got it .... sure i may of paid to much in alot of people eyes.... but im over it... the only regret i have with bcseeds is that i shouldnt of tried them again....as i didnt recieve freebies on my last order cuz i paid more express like i did with all my other orders... live and let learn...


----------



## jasper2478 (May 5, 2010)

near 
ghs dont have shit on bcseeds ... straight up .... nothing... id run bcseeds gear any day... i never once assumed your poor just cheap.... please dont be a puss and show what you have.... talk is cheap ..... i was kind enough to share my experince.... and all u do is come hear to diss... i didnt find a need to question the thc level because i really didnt care or believe it ....all i had was faith that it was goin to be dank.... i was right .... i could care less that your not impressed of my photos... im happier than hell with my outcome.... i have no need to argue the point that your in the wrong place with you opinion as you dont even have a single thread nor a pic of something youve grown.... ill bet my first run was/is better than yours. i order from other places as well. ... hears some opinoins on other seed banks i tried.... ghs suck.....dna i have no complaints with...is dank...... nirvana was decent but had a mean tendicy to throw bannanas....kcbrains never again .... i have also picked up some of mcseeds tok..... and some of raskal og gear ..... some of which u can guess were not cheap .... so please go elsewhere with your cheap asss....


----------



## Near (May 5, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> ghs dont have shit on bcseeds ... straight up .... nothing... id run bcseeds gear any day...


Like I said, GHS is easily superior to BC Seeds. It seems like they have a lot of issues and I can understand why some are so critical of them. But at least they are a successful, established company and are a known quantity. Their prices are also quite low. None of those things could be said for BC Seeds. 



> i never once assumed your poor just cheap.... please dont be a puss and show what you have.... talk is cheap ..... i was kind enough to share my experince.... and all u do is come hear to diss...


A very stupid assumption since it's merely based on the fact that I don't buy $500 false seeds. 

What do my grows have to do with anything? Did I claim I grow better than you? Did I claim my stuff is better than yours? I haven't bragged or challenged you in that way at all. The only thing concerning herb that I would say I'm vastly superior to you at is selecting a seed company. 



> i didnt find a need to question the thc level because i really didnt care or believe it ....all i had was faith that it was goin to be dank.... i was right ....


I'm glad that you at least understand that their THC claims are total lies. But what you should realize is that blatant misrepresentations reflect poorly on a company. Don't you think there's something wrong with lying about the product you're selling? 

Faith doesn't really count for anything and it's not logical. I could justify buying anything, any scam product by just saying I had faith it would satisfy me. Whether or not it's dank is not the issue at all, that's a stupid standard. You could grow dank weed for less than tenth of the price. The only thing that could justify such insane prices is if it really was as great as they claim, which clearly it's not. 



> i could care less that your not impressed of my photos... im happier than hell with my outcome.... i have no need to argue the point that your in the wrong place with you opinion as you dont even have a single thread nor a pic of something youve grown.... ill bet my first run was/is better than yours. i order from other places as well. ... hears some opinoins on other seed banks i tried.... ghs suck.....dna i have no complaints with...is dank...... nirvana was decent but had a mean tendicy to throw bannanas....kcbrains never again .... i have also picked up some of mcseeds tok..... and some of raskal og gear ..... some of which u can guess were not cheap .... so please go elsewhere with your cheap asss....


Again you seem to think this is a contest that I have challenged you to. To see who has better weed, who had a better first grow or something like that. I'll make it very simple for you: My point is that BC Seeds is a false seed company. Something you have been completely unable to argue against.


----------



## gioiapura (May 5, 2010)

You are probably not poor of money but for sure you are a poor in the brain...no more time to waste for you!
I sincerly sorry for your little poor life..

i'm sorry jasper but i will not continue to jump in your thread.....i'll just ignore this kind of bullshit and try to give my opinion on what i see with my eyes in my grow room....

How long you vegged the Euphoria R.F.?


----------



## Near (May 5, 2010)

That's what I thought, absolutely no response. I destroyed your post and you can't even try to defend it. Who's the master and who's the newb now?


----------



## jasper2478 (May 5, 2010)

lol right on guy .... go smash thing with your ghs.... for a false seed company i did recieve my order and dank..... now why hate? is it because i tried these guys out for my own experience... is it because you find spending $500 to much money.... oh right 100 is alot yet alone 500... id hate to tell you what my average monthly seeds grab is.... the reason i ask for some pics is simple....whos is longer... man up.....


----------



## jasper2478 (May 5, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> You are probably not poor of money but for sure you are a poor in the brain...no more time to waste for you!
> I sincerly sorry for your little poor life..
> 
> i'm sorry jasper but i will not continue to jump in your thread.....i'll just ignore this kind of bullshit and try to give my opinion on what i see with my eyes in my grow room....
> ...


no appologies bud the guy is in the wrong spot for his beliefs... i dont care people have their own opinions but when it comes down to it ...its about customer satisfaction... i have no complaints whats so ever.... i veged for almost 2 months if not more and i had seriouse stretch/height issues...


----------



## gioiapura (May 5, 2010)

Yeah i still have them in vegetative stage but i topped and took clones....i'll put them in the flower room tomorrow.
They look good right now...will see later..
I can say that my indica like pheno of Elephant bud is ready to harvest in 60 days, also Bluetooth is ready at this time and Upstate need few days more...


----------



## Near (May 5, 2010)

Jesus, you are stupid. Every point you made I've already contradicted earlier in the thread:



jasper2478 said:


> lol right on guy .... go smash thing with your ghs...





Near said:


> Read more carefully, I never said that I use GHS seeds. I've never purchased from them and I don't support them. I've heard quite a few bad things about them regarding misrepresented genetics and bad germination rates.





jasper2478 said:


> for a false seed company i did recieve my order and dank..... now why hate?





Near said:


> All of these wild claims made by BC Seeds, such as THC content and yield, are obviously false. By their own admission those claims are only for "entertainment purposes".
> 
> All you can do is call me a "hater" or "cheap". It's not hateful to criticize a terrible seed company.





jasper2478 said:


> is it because i tried these guys out for my own experience... is it because you find spending $500 to much money.... oh right 100 is alot yet alone 500... id hate to tell you what my average monthly seeds grab is.... the reason i ask for some pics is simple....whos is longer... man up.....





Near said:


> Again you seem to think this is a contest that I have challenged you to. To see who has better weed, who had a better first grow or something like that. I'll make it very simple for you: My point is that BC Seeds is a false seed company. Something you have been completely unable to argue against.


----------



## jasper2478 (May 5, 2010)

i may be stupid but im enjoying the smoke ... i understand u dont like/agree with bcseeds... i dont go around promoting them nor the other places where i grab my beans... i thought it would be nice to share them to the community... in return all u guys do is hate on the company.... you cant even get yourself to even say good job and looks good... im happy with my with what i have and so are plenty of others.... id really like to see what your growing.... is it that good you dont want to share?


----------



## Near (May 5, 2010)

Like I said earlier the plants you showed look healthy, the yield seems good and the finished product appears quite dank. But that doesn't justify the ridiculous prices. You can purchase seeds with all of those same positive qualities at a small fraction of the cost. 



jasper2478 said:


> in return all u guys do is hate on the company....


I've said this numerous times now: it's not hateful to criticize a seed company. I've given plenty of reasons for why they deserve to be criticized. Like so many people you really throw around the term "hater". Pretty much anyone who doesn't agree with you, criticizes you or something you like is a hater. 



> id really like to see what your growing.... is it that good you dont want to share?


It's tiring just repeating myself over and over and over. You know I've responded to that like five times now. In fact, if you scroll up right above your post I answered it. About two inches above from your challenge is my point responding to it.


----------



## Toolage57 (May 6, 2010)

man that looks like very nice dank smoke. I was gonna go with BC seeds but their prices are a bit to steep for me since I'm just gonna be starting out. I perfer to buy 15 beans for $50. I wouldn't mind spending $200 on some beans but $500+ is kinda alot when starting out.


----------



## gioiapura (May 6, 2010)

Toolage57 said:


> man that looks like very nice dank smoke. I was gonna go with BC seeds but their prices are a bit to steep for me since I'm just gonna be starting out. I perfer to buy 15 beans for $50. I wouldn't mind spending $200 on some beans but $500+ is kinda alot when starting out.


As i said if you are a newbie is better for you to start with cheap seeds....learn how to groe them and after some years maybe you can invest in something more expensive.

As i said erlier in this thread i ended spending less money for seed with bc seeds that lots of others companies just for the big amount of freebies....no low quality...they gave me 20 Elephant bud seeds when i payed for 10 and i place the order when the price dropped to 395 us so they was really cheap to me....lucky man i know!

Jasper i'm sure that if you ignore this pussy he will fade away like a fart.....


----------



## Toolage57 (May 6, 2010)

gioiapura said:


> As i said if you are a newbie is better for you to start with cheap seeds....learn how to groe them and after some years maybe you can invest in something more expensive.
> 
> As i said erlier in this thread i ended spending less money for seed with bc seeds that lots of others companies just for the big amount of freebies....no low quality...they gave me 20 Elephant bud seeds when i payed for 10 and i place the order when the price dropped to 395 us so they was really cheap to me....lucky man i know!
> 
> Jasper i'm sure that if you ignore this pussy he will fade away like a fart.....


exacly. The strains they give as freebies cut the cost of what you payed and its usaly the ones that cost more then what you ordered. Hence why they have higher prices but in the end the freebies cut the cost down a good amount. Heck if you spent $500 on a strain and you got 30 free seeds even if they were $100 each but they would send ones that are more then $100 your still paying around $20 each seed and less cuz the freebies would cost $300 alone so that leaves you $200 for the strain you bought. 10 seeds $200 = $20 each seed. And most people that order seeds don't grow seed to harvest so in a way your getting a better deal for that $500 and on top of that if they send you diffrent strains well you could keep the males harvest the pollen and try make your own strain.

If I whent to a cheep seed bank cuz I'm starting out and get 15 seeds for $50 well even if there was 5 females out of the 15 that's still good cuz I can clone them and w/e. But once you've growen the same strains for a while you want some thing new so you look for some thing that's new and try it. If it doesn't turn out that good or you liked it but you want some thing diffrent well there ya go.

BTW I'm not the guy that's flaming BC Seeds bro. He knows that I want to try them out but I'm just starting out


----------



## gioiapura (May 6, 2010)

Toolage57 the last part of my post is not for you...

My first buy from BC seeds was very cheap....i bought Bluetooth and Fast sweet dream when they were 50 bucks each....they put Big Green as freebies so i ended with 30 seeds for 100 bucks.
Usually you get what you payed for.....not impressed of the FSD but who knows if i was unlucky with my 10 seeds?
Not impressed of the Big Green yield but she is dank and finally i'm happy like a baby i found two nice mothers from Bluetooth and their clones will overgrow my field outdoor this season......50 US few months ago were just 30 bloody EURO so i spent 3 Euro/seed and i can't imagine how many kilos will be hang up in october.....arguments?
I've got a gorgeus Elephant bud male that actually is the King of my breeding project and worth more than any other plant i have...and they are a lot......here my strain list of living mothers from different european breeders:

Top 44
SSH
Big buddha Chisel
Big buddha Blue cheese
George Cervantes Diamond #1
Creme caramel
Santa Maria

These are my creations:

Super White
Choco Haze

Then the canadians:

Upstate
Euphoria R.F.
Elephant bud
Elephant Outdoor
Bluetooth
G 13

The Ele male has pollinated one or more branch of any of my strains and in few days i'll harvest the seeds.......oh my god!!! They are for FREE and they are a lot!!!i need more space......so i'm moving to Spain....the promise land for this businness.
Thanks god my breeding plan is taking over and in few months I will be ready to spread my seeds all over my area.

Here in Europe the Elephant bud is the hype at the moment so i know my seeds will go fast fast fast...do you think a bluetooth x Ele should be nice? Wait and see.....i'm so curious.....


----------



## Toolage57 (May 6, 2010)

oh ok lol.

Nice collection. You should try getting your has on some BC Ice, Hash Queen, Haze and a few other ones


----------



## Near (May 6, 2010)

Toolage57 said:


> exacly. The strains they give as freebies cut the cost of what you payed and its usaly the ones that cost more then what you ordered. Hence why they have higher prices but in the end the freebies cut the cost down a good amount. Heck if you spent $500 on a strain and you got 30 free seeds even if they were $100 each but they would send ones that are more then $100 your still paying around $20 each seed and less cuz the freebies would cost $300 alone so that leaves you $200 for the strain you bought. 10 seeds $200 = $20 each seed. And most people that order seeds don't grow seed to harvest so in a way your getting a better deal for that $500 and on top of that if they send you diffrent strains well you could keep the males harvest the pollen and try make your own strain.


There's absolutely no logic behind your math. First of all, you have no idea what you're purchasing for that $500. You don't know the genetics, the breeder is unknown and the quality is unknown. The exact same goes the free seeds, and you don't even know what free seeds they're going to send. All you have are the ridiculous lies provided by the site. Do you actually believe that 1700 grams per square meter or 50% THC is possible? Are you comfortable with buying extremely overpriced seeds from a relatively unknown seed company that blatantly lies about it's products? 



> BTW I'm not the guy that's flaming BC Seeds bro. He knows that I want to try them out but I'm just starting out


Don't worry, no one would ever confuse you with me. I've had to say it about a million times now, but once more can't hurt:

It's not 'hating' or 'flaming' to criticize a false seed company.



gioiapura said:


> Jasper i'm sure that if you ignore this pussy he will fade away like a fart.....


Of course you're going to ignore me, because I contradicted every single thing you said. You have absolutely no response for anything. 



> Here in Europe the Elephant bud is the hype at the moment so i know my seeds will go fast fast fast


God, that is such bull shit. I doubt most smokers in Europe even know what the hell 'Elephant Bud' is. I guarantee if you chose at random a knowledgeable grower in Europe they would have no idea what strain that is. Far less that it be the "hype" of the moment.


----------



## magicianhumphrey (May 7, 2010)

YO, Thanks for all the pics/journal info, I read a load of pages and can't find reference to end-yeild? What was your overall output with the Elephant Bud man?? Cheers.


----------



## jasper2478 (May 9, 2010)

Near said:


> There's absolutely no logic behind your math. First of all, you have no idea what you're purchasing for that $500. You don't know the genetics, the breeder is unknown and the quality is unknown. The exact same goes the free seeds, and you don't even know what free seeds they're going to send. All you have are the ridiculous lies provided by the site. Do you actually believe that 1700 grams per square meter or 50% THC is possible? Are you comfortable with buying extremely overpriced seeds from a relatively unknown seed company that blatantly lies about it's products?
> 
> Don't worry, no one would ever confuse you with me. I've had to say it about a million times now, but once more can't hurt:
> 
> ...


is good to see you have no life.... the reason i havent replied you is simple.... you havent put it on the table for us yet.... so go troll your ass else where...


----------



## jasper2478 (May 9, 2010)

magicianhumphrey said:


> YO, Thanks for all the pics/journal info, I read a load of pages and can't find reference to end-yeild? What was your overall output with the Elephant Bud man?? Cheers.


my overall input is im happy with my outcome as with many others... the yeild was decent for not knowing a thing ... my overall weight in total was killer made me a happy guy.... but to ask me if i would by from bcseeds again i would say never again...


----------



## Near (May 10, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> is good to see you have no life.... the reason i havent replied you is simple.... you havent put it on the table for us yet.... so go troll your ass else where...


 I contradicted everything your friend had to say, then he stopped responding. I've contradicted everything you said, and now you can't respond. 'Trolls' aren't the ones that dominate arguments by making far more logical points. If anything you've been trolling.



> but to ask me if i would by from bcseeds again i would say never again...


LMFAO


----------



## canniboss (May 23, 2010)

Indoor Don said:


> hey asshole, do your f-------- homework, it's not illegal to sell seeds in canada, fuckin stupid ppl not ever reaslising they are not the middle of the universe


 It IS illegal to sell seeds in Canada, they just don't really bother with it.... but if your a dick about it they might charge you.


----------



## Raylan (May 14, 2011)

Nice grow man, what did you end up yielding from the "Elephant" strain?And it may have been a nice grow, but nowhere in this journal have I seen even close to $500 worth of genetics. It is your money to spend though, so next time you're interested in some seeds I've got a couple seeds that put out 1,000,000 grams/m2, w/ 100% THC content, that finishes in 2 days that I'll sell you.


----------



## Cannbizzle (Oct 14, 2013)

canniboss said:


> It IS illegal to sell seeds in Canada, they just don't really bother with it.... but if your a dick about it they might charge you.


Hahaha your on glue it is not illegal to sell seeds in canada it is however illegal to germinate them. Purchasing or selling is legal for preserving cannabis genetics.


----------



## beanokusher (Oct 15, 2013)

Nobody should pay over £80 for a pack of seeds breeders should not charge over £80 either


----------



## The Nine (Oct 10, 2015)

jasper2478 said:


> my overall input is im happy with my outcome as with many others... the yeild was decent for not knowing a thing ... my overall weight in total was killer made me a happy guy.... but to ask me if i would by from bcseeds again i would say never again...


thanks for all your hard work man


----------

